# Interview the person below you



## mandymouse

A new thread as the last one was too long

*What's for lunch ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Scrambled egg on toast.


What will you have for lunch today


----------



## darthtatty

grilled fish and a salad. 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## PJB71

No Plans - what about you?

Whats your weather like today?


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny and hot

What perfume do you have on today?


----------



## gemmybear83

Michael Kors - Very Hollywood

*What about you?*


----------



## PJB71

Eternity

Who does the cooking in your house?


----------



## mandymouse

Me 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## PJB71

A new tooth brush (ohhhh how exciting!!!)

What couldnt you live without?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

My family


What is your starsign?


----------



## natalielongstaff

virgo

Have you done any housework today ?


----------



## Dollyrar

No, just real work 

When is your next day off work booked for (not including normal time off - weekends etc), and what are you planning to do with that time?


----------



## disney_princess_85

In two weeks' time when I go to NY.

How about you?


----------



## Dollyrar

My Last day of work is also in about 2 weeks on 28/03, and then we have 10 days off  We are going to spend some time doing up our new flat and then just chill with whatever days are left. Lots of hard work ahead with painting etc, but it will be worth it to have a shinier place afterwards

What make of Easter egg do you want?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont !!

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## Dollyrar

bought a bag of that new frozen pasta stuff that's being advertised on the telly. You just nuke it in 5 minutes apparently, but looks nice on the pack. Might be handy after a long day at work and some weight training after that! 

What is your favourite album?


----------



## PJB71

Chilli with Spicy Wedges (think ive done them too spicy for DH!!) so looks like it will be with loads of sour cream2 !!

If you had one wish what would it be??


----------



## mandymouse

That my girls would be happy and healthy

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PJB71

Notsure yet havn't a clue whats on

What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

watching tv

What colour is your sofa ?


----------



## PJB71

Cream Leather

Whats your favourite shop?


----------



## Tinks1984

Oh I have too many  Pandora, Radley, Debenhams, Disney Store....the list goes on and on!

*Are you going anywhere at the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I'm off to Southampton for youngest DD's birthday

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just spent the morning doing housework. Not sure what's on for the rest of the day yet.

Are you going to do any shopping today?


----------



## mandymouse

Not today, I'm just getting my hair cut today

*What is your fave UK restaurant chain ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

TGI friday's

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Muscateer

7.30

How often do you change your hairstyle?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not often

What have you got on your feet ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Socks 

If you were to have a piercing where would you like it?


----------



## natalielongstaff

belly button

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Nothing yet


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im spending it with Joh, its her birthday 

What about you ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Enjoy. I will be working and chillaxing at home.


What was the last DVD you watcheD?


----------



## natalielongstaff

deception

Are you doing any housework today ?


----------



## Goofysmate

All done for now.



Do you hoover everyday


----------



## fav_is_tink

yes

which part of your body to you like the most?


----------



## natalielongstaff

erm ! my feet 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Black dress, tights and flats.

You?


----------



## fav_is_tink

jeans, long-sleeved white top, black cardi

what are your plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

jeans and a grey t shirt

What washing powder do you use ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

bold

do you have a tumble dryer, do you use it a lot?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, we don't have one

What is your favourite kitchen gadget?


----------



## Dollyrar

The bottle opener!

If you won the lottery this Saturday, what would you spend/book/do on the first day your winnings cleared?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'd go shopping!

What would you do?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Book a round the world cruise

What is the one thing you always wanted to see or do, but never quite got around to?


----------



## Dollyrar

I never got round to winning the lottery!! 
Oh and Disney Princess, I would book the best suite in the Grand Floridian for a month!

Which is best, halloween or Bonfire night?


----------



## Muscateer

Bonfire night

Do you keep your handbag tidy or is it a mess inside?


----------



## natalielongstaff

its tidy

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had a late breakfast of 2 Weetabix, a ww yoghurt and a ww wafer bar

*Do you like salads ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Had a tuna may roll

What's the weather like with you today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not bad at all 

What was your fave subject at school ?


----------



## Muscateer

PE

Do you still keep in touch with any school pals?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, i see 4 on a regular basis

DO you ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

only 1 or 2.


Did you like school?


----------



## silver apple

No.  I absolutely hated it

*Can you sing?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Whats on your tv atm ?


----------



## PJB71

4 Sesame Ryvita & a banana

Whats for tea tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

what perfume do you have on ?


----------



## silver apple

Madame, Jean Paul Gaultier
*
Which supermarket do you use?*


----------



## Dollyrar

Tesco - Every little helps! Saving up for more free eurotunnel vouchers 

Do you believe in aliens?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

do you read your horoscope ?


----------



## mandymouse

No

*Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ellie

what was the last takeaway you had ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably pizza, but we have not had a take away in months

What makes you really angry?


----------



## Ware Bears

Bad manners and rudeness

*Do you have a large garden?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No garden at all as we live in a city centre apartment

Do you like gardening?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes but I'm not very good 

*How many US states have you visited?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Visited properly 4 (Florida, California, Nevada and Arizona), but DH claims that we have been to two other states (New York and Georgia) as we transited there and have entry stamps for those places in our passports

How many US states have you visited?


----------



## Ware Bears

Only one (Florida)

*What is your favourite European country?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

UK

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

UK too

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure just yet !

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda soon, then painting Kerry's room

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Dollyrar

Dress down in sports gear for sports relief at work, so trainers, tracky bottoms and a Liverpool top.

What was the name of your first real-life crush?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Michael

Where did you go to school?


----------



## Dimplenose

Kidderminster

Did you go to university/college after school?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

what perfume do you have on today ?


----------



## silver apple

None yet

*Have you ever won a competition?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Twice ~ a Bay City Rollers LP from their fan club when I was a teenager and £500 from the Orlando Tourist Board a few years ago.  I am hoping for third time lucky now!! 

*Have you?*


----------



## jjk

yes a british gas comp as a child got some games and a mothers day one last year got lots of cute stuff from hallmark 

*is your tv on ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No, I'm at work.

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Driving to Joh's  and eating and drinking when i arrive !!

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A cream skirt with black deer print, purple vest, black/gold glittery cardigan.

You?


----------



## Ware Bears

Black Mickey Mouse T-shirt and jeans

*What's for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

proably just a cheese sandwich

Are you a pessimist or an optomist ?


----------



## Ware Bears

An optimist ~ my glass is always half-full  

*What do you think is your best quality?*


----------



## mandymouse

My sense of humour 

*Are you hoping to treat yourself to something this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## doombuggy

Heck, no, I have to get up at 3am to go to work.

What's your favorite color?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Royal blue

What is yours?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't have one really, it changes all the time!

What has been your best holiday?


----------



## Dollyrar

Our 3 weeks in Florida in 08 was ridiculously good! 

Liverpool or Man United to win this weekend? Or couldn't give a hoot?!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I could not care less as I hate football

Do you watch any sport regularly?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the football

What teams do you support ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

None

What do you do for exercise?


----------



## natalielongstaff

I dont

What is your favourite item of clothing ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have one at the moment (not one that fits anyway)

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my karen millen shoes

who is your best friend ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Nancy

who is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

joh

Tea or coffee ?


----------



## darthtatty

Coffee  never drink Tea. 

who was your childhood idol


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did not have one

What do you like to do if you have a spare 30 minutes to yourself?


----------



## PJB71

A soak in the bath with a large glass of wine!!

When was the last time you were poorly?


----------



## mandymouse

It's been a while, thank goodness (touches wood)

*What are your plans for tonight ?*


----------



## silver apple

I'm off to work

*Do you support any charities?*


----------



## Dollyrar

We've done lots of stuff for Sport Relief at work today, so kinda!

Are you on the Organ donors list?


----------



## silver apple

Yes
*
Will you vote in the General Election?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am not allowed as I am a German citizen

Are you having a summer holiday this year?


----------



## PJB71

Probably not we like having our holiday in December

Do you have a pet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I have cats and rabbits.

*Are you watching anything on TV at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When will you go to bed tonight?


----------



## sdemore

May a goofy American jump in here?

11:00 if I don't fall asleep on the sofa waiting for son and hubby to get back from the movies - they are bonding and going to see Avatar.

Do you have any children?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your job?


----------



## sdemore

Third grade teacher

What is your favorite dessert?


----------



## Ware Bears

Creme brulee 

*What's yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tiramisu 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Might be going to the Ideal home exhibition in London & then visiting my sister for a games evening

*What time did you get up?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.30am....kids !!!!!

What was the last film you saw at the cinema ?


----------



## tennisfan

Green Zone

*What are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sausage, bacon, crusty roll, egg, orange and watermelon juice, coffee

What is your favourite roast?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Roast pork, yum!

Is it raining where you are? (It is here!!)


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we have a monsoon at the moment

In what month is your birthday?


----------



## disney_girl2010

May 
What was your favorite disney moment?


----------



## Danauk

Having dinner at California Grill and watching Wishes from there on Christmas eve, then waking up on Christmas day at the Beach Club Villas and hanging out in the pool! And the day we hired a VIP guide at Disneyland, she arranged some fantastic oppertunities for us.

*Are you going out anywhere this evening?*


----------



## Dollyrar

No. Saving the pennies now we're nearly 6 months down to our next WDW trip! 

If you could only take one film, album and book to a desert island, what would you take?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Eye of the Dolphin, 1492: Conquest of Paradise by Vangelis and The Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett

What would your choices be?


----------



## PJB71

Im not really into films, cant seem to sit still long enough!!

Whats your favourite day of the week?


----------



## sdemore

The Godfather Part II, The Three Tenors, and the Godfather - I look at these and you would never know that I was Irish!

What is your favorite cocktail?


----------



## Danauk

A mojito

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## PJB71

Theres ALWAYS housework to do in this house!!!

Whats the most exciting thing you have got planned for the weekend?


----------



## Dollyrar

Watching Man U get battered tomorrow!!! 

In what town or city were you born?


----------



## PJB71

Liverpool so im wiv you hopein to see Man Utd get battered 2mo!!!!

Whats on the menu tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Pizza I think as i'm round my sisters for dinner

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

just relaxing in front of the tv with DH

Did you go food shopping today?


----------



## emmaaa(:

in fact, i've just got back. 

weirdest dream youve ever had?


----------



## Dollyrar

No, done the big shop already this week 

Would you go on the TV show Come Dine With Me?


----------



## PJB71

Dont think I would, what about you?

Ant or Dec whos got your vote?


----------



## Dollyrar

I wouldn't dream of doing Come Dine With Me. I sometimes burn my cornflakes! 

For your question, I would go with Dec. Ant's new haircut is terrible! 

What is your favourite comedy movie?


----------



## Danauk

Probably American Pie

*What do you usually have for breakfast?*


----------



## Muscateer

Cereal or toast and OJ

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Dollyrar

Just finished my brekky, and now gonna do some weights and have a bath. After that, I just need a pure chill out day. Going to go to the pub to watch Liverpool, then go for a walk on the beach with the missus and get a bit of grub afterwards 

Have you bought your Easter eggs yet? (I can't have them in the house this long, as they'll just get scoffed! )


----------



## Disneytinker

Have you bought your Easter eggs yet?

I have bought most of mine, as they had an offer on in Sainsburys  just need to buy a few more and i am done 

What is your favourite TV show?


----------



## Danauk

At the moment Bones.

Will you be having a Sunday roast dinner today?


----------



## Muscateer

No roast today but will have a roast later in week.

Do you like trying out new recipes or do you cook the same things again and again?


----------



## tennisfan

I like to try new recipes when I get the time too

*Whats for lunch?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Jam on toast

Are you havin a Roast today?


----------



## Dollyrar

We will be goin out for one after the footie. Sundays aren't for washing up your own plates! 

Would you wear real fur?


----------



## fav_is_tink

No

Is your washing hanging out to dry today or is it in the tumble dryer?


----------



## Muscateer

It was but only takes 15 mins to dry so got a few loads done in no time.

Do you have a washing line or a whirly?


----------



## fav_is_tink

a Whirly

What was the last thing you ate or drank?


----------



## Dollyrar

Sipping on a kronenbourg in the pub as I type 

what is the last dream you had, that you can remember?


----------



## mandymouse

I rarely remember dreams

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## PJB71

Roast Chicken with all the trimmings

Did you have a lie in this morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you watching dancing on ice ?


----------



## silver apple

Yes
*
Bath or shower?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bath

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## Danauk

Yes

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## PJB71

Theres always housework to do in my house!!

Who do you want to win Dancing on Ice?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Dollyrar

Harry potter and the prisoner of azkaban. Re-Reading them all before wwohp in October 

do you have a phobia?


----------



## natalielongstaff

spiders !! eugh

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Danauk

Probably around 11pm

Are you watching anything on TV this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the boyzone tribute at the mo

Have you had a good weekend ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes it was good

Have you bought any clothes for your next holiday yet?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I'm ready for my holiday now 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to ikea this morning, and ironing this afternoon !

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm dropping the kids at college, then off to Coventry with my mum

*Did you have a good weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes !

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## silver apple

Track suit to do school run, gym & cleaning.  Will then change into jeans and jumper.

*What flavour of ice-cream do you prefer?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

Vanilla

Is it raining with you today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not yet, but I am sure it will at some point

In what month did you get married?


----------



## tennisfan

Not married

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## Dollyrar

The Lord of the Rings.

What is your favourite ice-cream flavour?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough

What is yours?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Ben & Jerry's Half Baked.

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our Med cruise on the Disney Magic in just under 5 weeks time.

What are you dreading at the moment?


----------



## Dollyrar

The rest of my day at work! 

Would you ever consider cosmetic surgery?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

Cheese Roll and a bag of steak and onion crisps

What is your favourite chocolate biscuit?


----------



## mandymouse

Chocolate fingers 

*What's for lunch ?*


----------



## jjk

tuna salad

*what are you having?*


----------



## silver apple

Probably a chicken sandwich and low-fat crisps
*
Which radio station do you listen to?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

heart fm

Have you done any housework today ?


----------



## Dollyrar

Nope, all done at the weekend 

If the world was going to end in 10 minutes, what would you do?


----------



## fav_is_tink

That's tricky right now as both DH and DS aren't here & I'd so want to be with them, so I suppose I'd try to phone them whilst heading to the kitchen for something nice [not diet food] to eat washed down with an ice cold glass of rose!!

What would you do?


----------



## mandymouse

Crack open a bottle of Rosa Regale 

*What is your fave cream cake ?*


----------



## jjk

chocolate eclair

*whats the last song you heard ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Midnight train to Georgia.

What was the last concert you went to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

take that

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## jjk

Jacket potato and salad

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## jjk

yes 

*white or red wine?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

white please

When is your next night out planned for ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure at the moment 

*Will you be watching FlashForward tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

can't wait 

Describe your fave casual outfit at the mo.


----------



## natalielongstaff

slouchy jeans and a grey t.shirt

what was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## PJB71

Chicken stir fry for tea followed by a cup of coffee

Do you ever have supper before bed?


----------



## emmaaa(:

always. im constantly hungry.

favourite newspaper?


----------



## natalielongstaff

daily express

Are you tired tonight ?


----------



## PJB71

Im ok upto now, what about you?

Whats the most exciting thing you have got planned for the week sofar?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no exciting things planned, im not tired yet either

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

yes unfortunately, totally ready for a nice long break!!!

what's your favourite fruit?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pineapple

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

not yet, just going to jump in a bath for a soak first

are you in your pj's yet then?


----------



## emmaaa(:

no, but thats not a bad idea.

got a fave potc film?


----------



## PJB71

Not really what about you?

What time will you be going to bed tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

about 10pm

what about you ?


----------



## PJB71

Probably 11ish

Are you having a tipple tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im fighting the urge as we speak

What was your fave subject at school ?


----------



## PJB71

Hometime!! - What about you?

Are the kids in bed?


----------



## Danauk

My favourite subject at school was music.

I don't have kids so don't have any to put to bed!!


*What was your least favourite subject at school?*


----------



## PJB71

9am - 3pm!!

When was the lastime you went shopping and what did you buy?


----------



## silver apple

Went to waitrose this afternoon and bought Noodles, ginger and strepsils.
*
Which celeb makes you turn the telly off?*


----------



## Muscateer

Nicol Kidman, Brad Pitt and Tom Cruise, I just don't get them.

Are you doing anything exciting today?


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly no 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Going swimming later this afternoon.


When was the last time you went swimming


----------



## natalielongstaff

on holiday last october

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

jeans black top and a cardi

*have you had breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet

Are you working today ?


----------



## Dollyrar

Yes, but we are off for 10 days after this week! 
Not going away due to the upcoming trip, so going to just chill at home and do a bit of decorating.

What was the best film you've watched recently?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Alice in wonderland

What radio station do you listen to ?


----------



## Dollyrar

Radio 2 in the UK. K92FM in Florida! 

What colour are your socks today?


----------



## fav_is_tink

black with pink dots!

is the sun shining where you are?


----------



## silver apple

Yes, it's quite bright

*Which theme park ride are you too scared to ride?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i will try most of them now, im not keen on spinning ones though

What is your fave movie ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Shawshank Redemption / Grease / Peter Pan

Any plans for this weekend?


----------



## Muscateer

Yeap going out to Yas Island where they do the Abu Dhabi Grand Prix

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

how many times have you been to wdw ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I've been twice.

If you had to go on holiday to the same place for the rest of your life (excluding a Disney resort), where would you go?


----------



## Muscateer

Would love to travel round the States so have to be USA

Have you had a biscuit with your morning cuppa?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

What do you have on your feet ?


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing at the moment

Which band did you drool over when you were younger?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Aha and bros 

Do you have any pets ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not any more

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sat night, in hinckley

WHATS FOR LUNCH ?


----------



## Muscateer

Thursday or Friday night out for a meal and few drinks but place not decided yet.

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing organised yet 

*Where did you go on your first date with your partner ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

To the pub lol


Whats for dinner tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im having soup

Do you have any plans for this evening ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Working  


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Dollyrar

Going for a run on the beach after work, and then going to play on my PS3or watch a movie & chill with a glass of wine 

What's your favourite song from a Disney movie?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A whole new world

do you like cooking ?


----------



## emmaaa(:

love it.

favourite song lyrics?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Fightstar Until Then

Until we break, 
And you'll be gone 
Until the rain fall starts 
Until the lightning strikes your heart 
I'll be waiting 
I'll be searching on 

What about yours?


----------



## emmaaa(:

fightstar have to be my fave band ever 

i love the lyrics to U2, beautiful day.
'see the world in green and blue 
see China right in front of you 
see the canyons broken by cloud 
see the tuna fleets clearing the sea out 
see the Bedouin fires at night 
see the oil fields at first light'

what do you like to do in your spare time?


----------



## natalielongstaff

reading or dissing

Do you like marmite


----------



## jjk

no its yukky

*do you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you reading anything at the moment ?


----------



## emmaaa(:

of mice and men

if you could go anywhere with anyone, where would you go and who with?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i love that book

I would go to wdw with joh

Were would you go


----------



## emmaaa(:

id love to go to africa. and stay in a safari lodge or something like that.

fave Disney pixar film?


----------



## natalielongstaff

toy story

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Dr Who and Holby City

*What about you ? what will you be watching ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

One Born Every Minute


Do you want/have children, if so how many?


----------



## Tinks1984

I'd like two, but if only one is manageable, then I'd be happy enough 

*What time did you finish work today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

4.30

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Do you have any chores to do tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope done em all

what about you


----------



## PJB71

Just get DD's bedded down

How many cups of tea/coffee have you had today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

about 6 !!

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## PJB71

Depends whats on tv what about you?

Is the wine open yet?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, I'm drinking a glass of water 

Is there one thing that you will not eat?


----------



## PJB71

Fish I HATE it, what about you?

Whats your fav food?


----------



## mandymouse

Anything Italian 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to the gym and done some housework so far. Not sure about later yet.

Are you going anywhere today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i very much doubt it !

What are you wearing ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cream Mickey t-shirt and jeans

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## Dollyrar

Decorating the house, and eating some good food 

Are you a town or city person?


----------



## natalielongstaff

town

What star sign are you ?


----------



## emmaaa(:

aries

heels or flats?


----------



## natalielongstaff

heels

What colour are your nails painted ?


----------



## Muscateer

No colour at the moment

Did you get a romantic marriage proposal?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm not married.

Did you?


----------



## tennisfan

Not married

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'll be packing for New York! 

What is your favourite item of clothing?


----------



## natalielongstaff

going out sat night

Who is your best friend ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My DH

What is the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## Dollyrar

Dumbo and Monsters Inc on Blu-ray yesterday for £6 each on Amazon! 

Which is your favourite Subway sandwich?


----------



## natalielongstaff

never had one

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am going to get some noodles at Wagamama as a treat

What is your favourite Disney Restaurant?


----------



## Muscateer

Wolfgangs

What park do you spend your last day in at Disney?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It depends. Last time round it was Magic Kingdom as I attended Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party.

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## mandymouse

Epcot

*What is your fave character meal in WDW ?*


----------



## Dollyrar

Hollywood Studios in Florida.

Do you like Bagels?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Magic Kingdom no Epcot no Animal Kingdom.....oh forget it I Love Them All

Do you 'do' the water parks?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes.

Do you?


----------



## fav_is_tink

I float round the lazy rivers then chill with my book whilst DH & DS do the rides 

What was the last song you heard?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't remember

What is your favourite song?


----------



## Dollyrar

Alex Chilton by the Replacements.

Pick 5 artists to perform at your 'Ultimate musical Festival'. They can be alive or dead.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Michael Jackson, Mariah Carey, Celine Dion, Clemens Bittlinger (German singer and song writer) and Dido

What would your choices be?


----------



## Dollyrar

The replacements, The Goo Goo Dolls, Metallica, Foo Fighters and The Beatles.

Where is your partner right now?


----------



## fav_is_tink

at work

are you wearing any jewellry today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just my watch

What is your favourite item of jewellery?


----------



## PJB71

My engagement, wedding & eterninty ring, What about you?

Whats for lunch today?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I had a cheese sandwich.

What are you making for dinner tonight?


----------



## The Fetherstons

Salmon & New Potatoes & Veg

What are your plans for this evening??


----------



## PoppyAnna

Help Eldest DD with homework, reading and spellings, cook dinner, bathe girls and then ironing 

What are you plans?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am going to have a lazy evening just playing some chess online and spend some time on the DISBoards

What are your plans for tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

getting weighed at ww and then nattering to joh

When did you last have a take-away ?


----------



## Dollyrar

Just a chill out evening as well. Some gaming and a movie sounds good right now 

Do you play a musical instrument? If not, is there one you would like to learn?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no and no

What star sign are you ?


----------



## Dollyrar

Capricorn.

What colour would your dream house be?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Scorpio

What job did you want to have when you were a child?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A vet, i made vet nurse tho 

Who is your fave author


----------



## mandymouse

Cecelia Ahern

*What was the last book you read ? and was it any good ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roadside Crosses by Jeffery Deaver, which was brilliant

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Always & Forever by Cathy Kelly

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chippie

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Laptop

What should you be doing right now?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just this, im waiting to go to ww

What are your plans for the weekend ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working 10 to 6 both days

What are your weekend plans?


----------



## mandymouse

We haven't got any plans at the moment

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## emmaaa(:

a summer dress from topshop.

favourtie cologne?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dont have one

What are you watching on tv later ?


----------



## tennisfan

FA Cup replay

*What are you watching?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the same !!

Are you going anywhere nice this weekend ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just to work 

Silver or gold?


----------



## fav_is_tink

gold

tea or coffee?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tea

What is your favourite soft drink when you are in USA?


----------



## PJB71

Dont do soft drinks on holiday!!!!

What are your plans for the evening?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Doing as little as I can get away with

What is the furthest away from home you have ever been?


----------



## PJB71

America, what about you?

What destination have you never been to that you would love you visit?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Japan

Have you ever lived abroad?


----------



## PJB71

No but i'd love to, how about you?

Whats the most exciting thing you have got planned for the week sofar?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing, I have a week of working, eating and sleeping with a bit of online chess and DISing ahead of me.

What are you looking forward to at the moment?


----------



## Danauk

The birth of my niece/nephew (hopefully within the next 2 weeks!!)

*How many nieces/nephews do you have?*


----------



## mandymouse

1 neice and 4 nephews

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some Pork Stroganoff for lunch

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## natalielongstaff

must i narrow it down 

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Around 11

When are you going to bed?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not late, about 10ish

what other sites do you have open ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just Googlemail at the moment

What is your biggest ambition in life?


----------



## Muscateer

To live for along time as dying young scares me.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im taking the kids to the library

and you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A picture of Lewis with baby Honey

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Minnie t-shirt and black combat trousers

*What are your fave box of chocolates ?*


----------



## Dollyrar

Not mad on Roses, quality street etc, so I'm going to go with Maltesers! 

Would you do a parachute jump?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What colour is your hair ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blonde

*Where is your next holiday to?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

I've got a girlie weekend away in May just here in Scotland though but next proper holiday is to WDW at the end of June

When did you last receive a text, who was it from?


----------



## Muscateer

Home to Scotland in a few weeks time

What make-up are you wearing today?


----------



## fav_is_tink

bit of bronzer, mascara & lip gloss

what did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Ware Bears

Porridge and orange juice

*Do you live near a beach?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes with turquoise sea 

Who was the last person you talked to?


----------



## Ware Bears

My youngest DD who's home from school sick 

*Can you snorkel?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

never tried, not that keen on my face being in the water !!

what perfume are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

I'm not

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Work then gym later.

You?


----------



## Ware Bears

Work, then going to come home and watch my New Moon DVD. 

*When's your next day off?*


----------



## Muscateer

Everyday is a day off but it does get boring.

What is your favourite tv programme?


----------



## Ware Bears

At the moment it's Coach Trip but it will very soon be Doctor Who!!   

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## Muscateer

No not an animal lover

When is your next night out?


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing planned 

*Are you a sun worshipper?*


----------



## Dollyrar

No way. I also prefer women who are more English Rose, than Oompa-loompa!

Out of the holy trinity - Mcdonalds, KFC or Pizza Hut, which would you eat for tea tonight?


----------



## Muscateer

Years ago but not so much now, don't like skin damage

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i am a sun worshipper

Whats for lunch later ?


----------



## Muscateer

Had tuna mayo roll

On a night out what do you usually drink?


----------



## natalielongstaff

As much as possible  probably WKD the most

Whats your fave city destination ?


----------



## Muscateer

New York or Edinburgh

have you got any Easter eggs yet?


----------



## mandymouse

No, not yet

*What is your fave fruit ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Mango.

What is your fave style of food?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Italian.

What's yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta 

Are you doing anything exciting tonight ?


----------



## Muscateer

A night in with the vodka bottle

Do you have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I need to pack for NY.

You?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Friday night is nail, wine and takeaway night at a friends (she's doing a bio sculpture course and wants some willing victims).   Shopping Saturday and Family day on Sunday with big roast and taking the girls swimming. 

What is your fave sport?


----------



## Dollyrar

Football.

Do you believe in Aliens?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not at all

Is it sunny where you live ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

It's brightening up.

What shoe size are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

5

Do you have plans for the weekend ?


----------



## tennisfan

Only doing the physio at football on Saturday so far (extra money for my holiday), probably meet up with some friends too.

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sausage casserole

Whats your fave song at the moment ?


----------



## Dollyrar

Don't change by INXS.

What is your favourite movie?


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne movies and Pirates of the Caribbean

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## Dollyrar

A packet of ready-salted Pom-bear crisps.

If you won the lottery tonight, describe the first vacation you would book and go on


----------



## PoppyAnna

I would go to Florida for Easter via New York to see the little mermaid on Broadway.

Where would you go?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A girly holiday on the disney dream for me and joh would be the 1st one i would book

Have you been on a disney cruise ?


----------



## emmaaa(:

no, but im desperate to try out the disney dream.

magic kingdom, hollywood studios, animal kingdom, or epcot?


----------



## natalielongstaff

mk

What perfume do you have on today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

None, I rarely wear it.

Do you buy cut flowers?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not often

Who is cooking dinner tonight ?


----------



## buzz for boys

Me as usual 

When was the last time you laughed so hard u cried ??


----------



## silver apple

A few months ago, thought I was going to die laughing

*Do you watch masterchef?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no
What are your fave flowers ?


----------



## silver apple

Gerbera to look at and Lilies to smell.
*
Do you buy any magazines?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Do you?  If so, which one/s ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Coronation Street

*Are you on a laptop?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Probably about 11pm

*Are you good at saving?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sometimes i am

can you swim ?


----------



## A Small World

A bit but not brilliantly

What is your favourite perfume


----------



## Ware Bears

I've got two ~ Chanel no. 5 and Evening in Paris 

*Are you a chocoholic?*


----------



## Danauk

No, can't remember the last time I had any chocolate.

What time will you be going to bed?


----------



## dolphingirl47

When DH gets home from his chess match

What are you doing at the moment apart from being on here?


----------



## Ware Bears

Watching last night's Desperate Housewives and sorting out my photos for my (rather late) trippie

*What is your dream holiday destination?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A cruise ship (preferably a Disney ship). I am the kind of person who would be perfectly happy if we were to put to sea and just sailed around in circles.

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

A round the world cruise but unless my numbers come up it's not going to happen   so I will settle for a train ride through the Canadian Rockies followed by an Alaskan Disney cruise. 

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I am working 9 days in a row. One day down, 8 to go.

What is your dream job?


----------



## Ware Bears

Horse breeder

*What's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working in a dolphin human therapy setting

If you could live anywhere in the world, were would you move to?


----------



## Ware Bears

Either Cornwall or the Isle of Wight ~ I love them both

*Do you have to dress smartly for work?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, Mondays to Thursday. On Fridays and weekends we are allowed to dress down

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blue

*Do you think everyone else has gone to bed? *


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think the might have done

When is your next holiday?


----------



## A Small World

Ive not (ive just been doing other things so reading rather than posting)

Whats your favourite season and why


----------



## Ware Bears

dolphingirl47 said:


> When is your next holiday?


August, we're going to London for a few days 



A Small World said:


> Whats your favourite season and why


Spring because everything starts to grow again

*What month is your birthday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

November

When is yours?


----------



## A Small World

January

Do you have a garden


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes

*Do you like flying?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I love it so much that I am working for an airline now.

How often have you moved house?


----------



## Ware Bears

Twice.  I've only lived in three houses!!

*Are you right or left-handed?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Right Handed

Are you superstitious?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

what time did you get up ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

At 7:00

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Dimplenose

work until 3pm, wave DH off on Cub holiday he's running, girly evening with DD.

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

leek and stilton soup

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pork Satay Noodles (left-overs from last night)

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## Dollyrar

No. My missus is out on a works do though, so I'll be staying up late to taxi her home.

What ice cream/lolly do you normally order from an ice cream van?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cornetto (im not a huge fan of ice-cream)

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Toast and orange juice

*What are you wearing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cream Mickey t-shirt and jeans

*What are your plans for tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Playing some online chess and probably hang out on here

What are your plans?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza tv and wine

Do you have to work bank holidays ?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Are you working today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

When is your next holiday/weekend away ?


----------



## Ware Bears

August

*When's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just under 4 weeks

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## Ware Bears

London

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sunny so far

do you have any housework to do today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just loading the dishwasher tonight

What will you have for dinner?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Haven't got a clue yet!!

What's your weather like today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey and dreary

Shower or bath?


----------



## natalielongstaff

bath

Are you in a good mood today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes (so far anyway)

What is your birthstone?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Amethyst.

What's yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Topaz

where were you born?


----------



## mandymouse

Coventry

*What can you see out of your nearest window ?*


----------



## tennisfan

My garden & the sun starting to come through

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Gym at 11, lunch, weekend food shop, relaxing later before going out tonight

When was the last time you went food shopping?


----------



## silver apple

Mini-shop last night

*Ikea - love or loath?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hate it 

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not on

What is your fave song atm ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Human Nature by Michael Jackson. I know it is old, but watching This Is It reminded me how much I love this song

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im between books

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Watching Lost

*What about you ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Going to my friends house.


Have you read a paper today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, the Hinckley times 

Will you be having any alcohol this evening ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Will you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes 

White, red or rose Wine ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Rose

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue Lagoon & Mudslides

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Tinks1984

We had pizza...how naughty! 

*Have you watched anything on TV tonight?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Currently watching Jonathan Ross

*What's your fave Disney character?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes the dancing on ice friday programme and the new search for a star (Dorothy)

Have you watched anything?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When will you get up tomorrow?


----------



## A Small World

probably about 8

are you working tomorrow?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Have you ever been skiing?*


----------



## Muscateer

Once a long time ago

What are your plans for today?


----------



## jjk

not sure yet maybe popping into reading to do a bit of shopping

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

We're popping into town for some breakfast at BHS

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just relaxing, may pop into town

Did you lie in ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just a little, till gone 8am 

*Are you hoping to buy yourself something today ? if so, what ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, new shoes 

what are you having for lunch ?


----------



## A Small World

Lasagne

What do you normally order from an Italian restaurant


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like pasta carbonnara or lasagne

What was the last thing you brought for yourself ?


----------



## Ware Bears

A book on Banff

*What are you wearing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Brown dress and black tights

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## Ware Bears

No, going to have a chinese take-away and watch New Moon 

*Are you going out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Have you bought any Easter eggs?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, bought loads of them when they were reduced from £3 to 98p ~ tight or what!! 

*Are you doing anything special over Easter?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you reading atm ?


----------



## tennisfan

Always & Forever by Cathy Kelly

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A sausage roll

What is your fave yankee candle scent ?


----------



## A Small World

Baby powder 

Whats yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

it varies a lot !!

do you have a window cleaner ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep (thank goodness)

*What was the last thing you bought/treated yourself to ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

shoes

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Steak pie, green beans and potatoes

Are you going to have a cooked breakfast tomorrow?


----------



## silver apple

No, will probably have crumpets and jam.

*Do you buy organic?*


----------



## mandymouse

No

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Catching up on housework

Did you remember to put your clocks forward?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Yes, DD had to be at dance rehearsals ar 10am, so no choice!!!

What are you doing this afternoon?


----------



## tennisfan

Relaxing, i'm not feeling 100% today.  Might go to a pub quiz this evening

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Dollyrar

I might get a dirty burger at the pub while I'm watching Liverpool this afternoon 

What was your absolute favourite kids show when you were a young un?


----------



## Muscateer

Grange Hill

Are you going to visit anyone today or having anyone round?


----------



## silver apple

No, having a quiet family day.

*Do you have any holiday traditions?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was the last shop you went to?


----------



## mandymouse

Miss Selfridge

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

It's fish with vegetables for me today 

*Have you been out today?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I just got back from Alton Towers.

*Do you like rollercoasters and if so which is your favourite one?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

I am more of a BTM girl!

Have you been given an Easter egg yet?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, and I don't really want any this year  

How many holidays do you have booked?


----------



## Tinks1984

Two and a weekend break 

*What is your favourite place to eat at WDW?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

'Ohana.

How about you?


----------



## silver apple

We haven't eaten on-site much, but very excited to be trying Teppan-Edo this summer
*
Who is your favourite novelist?*


----------



## Danauk

Sophie Kinsella and J K Rowling.

What time will you be going to bed this evening?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Any minute now. I had the day from hell and have to be up at 5:00 AM tomorrow

Starter or dessert?


----------



## mandymouse

Dessert ~ Tiramisu 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No TV for me tonight

What is your favourite Disney film?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Beauty and the Beast

Which star sign are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

virgo

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Probably about 10ish.

Have you had any chocolate/snacks tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, had some crisps earlier

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Our main meal was late this afternoon so I just had a slice of cheese on toast


Do you have supper?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Did you watch the final of Dancing on Ice?*


----------



## les2425

yes i did see some of it, the best person won.

what are you having for break fast ?


----------



## Muscateer

Sugar Puffs and OJ

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Coventry, then going to Tesco

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going to the soft play later

Where were you born ?


----------



## Muscateer

Aberdeen

Are you going anywhere for Easter?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, New York. 

Are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What time did you get up this morning ?


----------



## Goofysmate

6am

Have you done any washing today


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

What's the weather like where you are?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Vile, its raining heavily

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Denim just above knee shorts and a black tshirt

What brand of washing up liquid do you use?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Lace skirt, top and cardigan.

You?


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown dress and black tights

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## tennisfan

Jeans & long sleeved top

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Soup.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## fav_is_tink

going to my sis-in-laws surprise 50th birthday party on friday night is the only concrete plan at this stage in the week but it is Easter weekend so may try to come up with something interesting when I get through this very busy week

Have you anything special planned for the Easter weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going to Birmingham on Friday for the evening 

*What weekly magazines do you buy ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Heat. I'm very cultured. 

You?


----------



## Muscateer

Heat & OK 

Do you have any party tricks?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Who has the next birthday in your house ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

My brother (who will be 40!!)

What was your favourite birthday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the one i spent in wdw

Who is your fave cartoon character ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure, I used to love Hong Kong Phooey 

*What was your favourite TV show when you were a child ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

grange hill

What was your favourite subject at school ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Horseriding ~ used to go every Friday afternoon 

*What was yours?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

home economics

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## Dimplenose

chicken casserole and rice

how many countries have you visited?


----------



## Ware Bears

Just tried to count them up, I think it's 12

*How about you?*


----------



## Dimplenose

9

What's the furthest North you've visited?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blackpool

*Do you like Cadbury's cream eggs?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Have you had to use an umbrella today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, used my raincoat instead !

what are you doing this evening ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Ironing and DISing but not at the same time 

*What day of the week were you born on?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Thursday

What's your favourite UK destination?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dont really have one

What about you ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Cornwall

*Where were you born?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Manchester.

Which UK city would you live in, given the choice?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Central London.

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

bournemouth

What car do you drive ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I haven't learnt to drive yet.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

have you brought yourself anything today ?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Have you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are your kids off school this week ?


----------



## Ware Bears

No ~ they break up Thursday

*Are you doing anything special over Easter?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What is your favourite easter egg ?


----------



## silver apple

So long as it's not dark chocolate I'll eat any
*
How many easter eggs will you be given?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

None, I hope

Is your hair straight or curly?


----------



## natalielongstaff

hopefully none

What news channel do you watch the most ?


----------



## wideeyes

Any Cadburys..

What is your favourite TV show?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Brothers and sisters.

What's yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lost

What are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment, but I'm going to take The Lovely Bones on holiday with me

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## Danauk

A weight watchers chocolate desert.

What was the last thing you had to drink?


----------



## PJB71

Coffee, what about you?

What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im talking to Joh

will you have a snack later ?


----------



## PJB71

No trying to diet, what about you?

Red, White or Rose?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no snacks

White or rose dont like red

Have you had any snow today ?


----------



## PJB71

No just some rain, have you?

Have your kids finished school for easter yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no snow, and yes the kids have broken up

what time do you think we will go to bed ?


----------



## PJB71

I'll probably go around 11ish, what about you?

How many easter eggs have you bought?


----------



## natalielongstaff

loads, i buy them for all the minded kids

Whats your fave box of chocolates ?


----------



## wideeyes

Thorntons classics

What is your favourite movie genre?


----------



## PJB71

Dont really like chocolate, cant remember when I last ate any!

What did you have for tea tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A prawn salad

What room of the house are you in ?


----------



## PJB71

Lounge, were are you?

Whats your fav food?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thai food

What is yours?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Same, Thai 

Which is your favourite cheese?


----------



## mandymouse

I only tend to buy WW triangles 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

Im working

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are baking today

what time did you get up ?


----------



## Ware Bears

7am

*What's your favourite flavour of crisps?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese and onion

Are you going out this morning ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, to work 

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we might go out for a meal 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Purple Mickey T-shirt and jeans

*Are you sporty?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not in the slightest

how old are you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

38.

How old are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

37 

Have you ever been skiing ?


----------



## Dollyrar

Only dry-slope. It's a lot easier on your bum than snowboarding!

Who is your favourite band/musician?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Take that

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Soup.

What is your favourite pizza?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chicken and bacon

Where are you going on your next holiday ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

New York.

You?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Egypt

What mobile phone do you have ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A rubbish Samsung one but I'm getting an iPhone soon. 

What is your favourite TV show?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lost

Do you watch any soaps ?


----------



## mandymouse

No

*What is your fave dessert ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Banoffee Pie or Strawberries, Meringues and Cream

When is your birthday?


----------



## Dollyrar

16th January 1981.

What are your favourite shoes that you currently own?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my Karen millen pair

What was the last thing you brought ?


----------



## Muscateer

A Tefal Actifry thingy.

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A newspaper

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken and sweetcorn mayo roll

How often do you buy make-up?


----------



## PoppyAnna

we just had tuna pasta salad.

Have you made tonight's dinner yet?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes got beef goulash in the slow cooker

Do you plan evening meals in advance?


----------



## natalielongstaff

most of the time

What is your fave song ?


----------



## mandymouse

My all time fave song is Love Will Tear Us Apart by Joy Division

*What was the last song/CD you bought or downloaded ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

glee

What will you be watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nothing.

What was your favourite toy as a child?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Fisher price record player or simple simon.

What is your least favourite household chore?


----------



## jjk

Ironing

*what about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the same !

Who is your idol ?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't have one

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## startrekkie

Mamma Mia The Movie

What is your favourite band of the 1970s


----------



## natalielongstaff

Abba

Who is your best friend ?


----------



## Dimplenose

I've a few very close friends but not a "best friend" as such

When and where did you last catch a bus?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea !

What is your fave perfume ?


----------



## PJB71

Eternity, what about you?

What did you have for tea tonight?


----------



## Tinks1984

No tea yet, off to the gym first! 

*You watching anything on TV tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

glee

is it rainnig where you live ?


----------



## PJB71

Been raining on and off most of the day

Have you got any pets?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## startrekkie

10.OO 

What about you


----------



## PJB71

Probably around 11ish

Are you planning to watch anything on TV tonight?


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure what's on yet

What are you having for breakfast?


----------



## mandymouse

I'll have some weetabix later

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going to the soft play centre

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Half 7

*What colour is the top you're wearing?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown

what has been your favourite job ?


----------



## mandymouse

Working at a playgroup

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## silver apple

It was a photo of my dd taken to show her what she looked like wearing her new (pink & sparkly) sun visor

*Do you have a digital photo frame?*


----------



## Dollyrar

Yes.

If you had one 'get out of jail free card' from your partner to spend one night with a celebrity, who would you choose?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Josh Holloway [James Sawyer from Lost] or George Clooney or Jude Law or Johnny Depp....whoops sorry didn't realise I could only get out of jail for one night 

Who would you choose?


----------



## natalielongstaff

booth, from bones

What is your fave colour ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

blue


what did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Muscateer

Sugar puffs and oj

If I gave you £1000 what would you spend it on?


----------



## jjk

next years holiday

*have you done any excercise today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

That's too funny, Rachel do you not know me ?? 

*Have you got any plans for this evening ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Probably cleaning up after the builders 

What you up to over Easter?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Going to New York.

Who is your favourite female celebrity?


----------



## mandymouse

Victoria Beckham

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Have bought quite alot lately with my move but most exciting is my new car

Do you like getting dressed up or do you prefer casualwear?


----------



## tennisfan

I prefer casualwear

*What is he weather like?*


----------



## jjk

cold and windy

*do you have any plans for easter weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Me & hubby are off to Birmingham on Friday for a night out 

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## wideeyes

Ghost..

Do you have any plans for easter weekend?


----------



## tinkerbell198530

no

are you going to disney anytime soon


----------



## wideeyes

I am going to Disneyland Paris in September, and can't wait. I miss it.

Which is your favourite Disney resort?


----------



## natalielongstaff

blt

What have you had for lunch ?


----------



## wideeyes

I had chicken, pitta bread & Hommous.


What film did you last watch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Saw 6

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## tennisfan

Might be, just need to confirm arrangements

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## wideeyes

Cup of tea!

Do you like Starbucks coffee?


----------



## mandymouse

It's OK, I'm not a big coffee drinker though

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle fragrance ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

At the moment it's sun and sand.

What's yours?


----------



## jjk

clean cotton

*what are you having for tea tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to the pub 

What the name of your local pub and do you frequent it ?


----------



## izzie-wizzie

The Gilcomston - no , but theres a place just 5mins away, Triple Kirks which is where I go most of the time.

Favourite Cocktail?


----------



## mandymouse

A Cosmopolitan

*What's your's ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is your favourite restaurant chain?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Zizzi.

Whats yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hard Rock Cafe

How many songs are on your iPod/ MP3 player?


----------



## tennisfan

About 200, but I have just bought an ipod touch so many more will be put on to that

*Whats the next film you want to see?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Around 10

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

probablt the same

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes 

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A map for NY.

Are you expecting to receive any eggs for Easter?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm dieting (again) 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tinkerbell198530

mandymouse said:


> No, I'm dieting (again)
> 
> *What are your plans for today ?*



to do homework 

are you in school or do you work


----------



## sdemore

Both I teach

What was the last movie you watched?


----------



## Dimplenose

Alice in Wonderland

Who's your favourite actor?


----------



## natalielongstaff

david boreanaz

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

jeans and tshirt with a blue cardi

*whats your favourite easter egg? *


----------



## tinkerbell198530

Don't have one 

what do you do in your free time


----------



## Dollyrar

I would love a Yorkie one, but I've just started on weight watchers 

Who is your favourite actress?


----------



## tinkerbell198530

Emma roberts 

what is your favort movie


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shawshank redemption

Are you in a good mood today ?


----------



## tinkerbell198530

yes 

What is your favort attraction at Disney


----------



## Muscateer

Spectromagic and the fireworks

Have you had a Dole Whip?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

When was your last trip to WDW ?


----------



## Muscateer

August 2007

What is your best memory of Disney?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Staying in a grand villa at BLT

Whats the weather like where you live ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

cold & windy but the sun is out

who was the last person you phoned?


----------



## Muscateer

My hubbie

What are you planning to treat yourself to next?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

What about you ?


----------



## Muscateer

I have been spending too much lately

Are you going out for a meal this weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

No, i'm working all weekend but i'm out for lunch today

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A slice of toast

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## wideeyes

September to DLP.

When is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

September to egypt

What are your plans for Easter ?


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby & I are going to Brum tomorrow and staying over

*What Easter Eggs have you bought for the family ?*


----------



## Muscateer

A large cream egg one for my daughter.

Anything exciting for lunch today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken sandwich, so no 

Whats your fave radio station ?


----------



## Muscateer

Quite like the one here in AD, but don't know what its called yet.

Have you got tickets to see any shows, bands etc?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

Is your heating on ?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Do you go to church regularly?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, just a few times a year

*What are your plans for tonight ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Going to visit mother-in-law as she is off on holiday tomorrow

*What are your plans?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bath, tv and bed !!

What colour are your pj's ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Various ~ but they're all Disney ones 

*Do you wear slippers?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

When is your birthday ?


----------



## Ware Bears

May

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I had a jacket potato

Do you plan to treat yourself to anything over the weekend ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Depends whether we go to Southampton or not

*Are you expecting many Easter eggs?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

None for me

What are you watching on tv later ?


----------



## mandymouse

No idea, though Paul has just brought home 2012 on DVD

*Will you be having a drinky tonight ? if so, what ?*


----------



## Danauk

Not sure. I haven't got work tomorrow, but don't feel like a drink right now.

*What did you have for dinner this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

jacket potato

Whats your fave going out outfit ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My all purpose black velvet dress

What is yours?


----------



## fav_is_tink

black leggings, knee high black boots, black & white long top

bath or shower?


----------



## natalielongstaff

bath

Peas or beans ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Beans

What is your favourite candle scent?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Peas, beans are the work of the devil....

Crisps or chocolate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Neither

What is the next thing you are going to buy for yourself?


----------



## natalielongstaff

some underwear im coverting from M&S

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Around 10

Will you have a lie in tomorrow?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, I'll be up early to go to the gym 

Do you have to work over Easter?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Good Friday and Easter Monday, but I have Saturday and Sunday off

Are you doing anything special for Easter?


----------



## Ware Bears

No, DH probably has to work

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Body of Evidence by Patricia Cornwell

What book are you reading?


----------



## Tinks1984

Breaking Dawn

*What's your favourite drama on TV?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Brothers and Sisters.

What colour is your bathroom?


----------



## Ware Bears

It's dolphin themed ~ the wallpaper is yellow with blue dolphins, the accessories are blue and the suite and tiling are white

*Do you like decorating?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, I hate the mess

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

havent got any just going to enjoy the fact im not at work 

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the same as you Rachel, we are going bowling tonight though !

Did you have a lie-in ?


----------



## Danauk

Yes.

What did you have for your breakfast today?


----------



## Tinks1984

A bacon sandwich 

*What is your favourite sport, either to play or watch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

football

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Dimplenose

black trousers and a warm red jumper

what was the last present that you bought for someone else?


----------



## jjk

a storm chasing book and dvd for my hubby

*what did you have for lunch ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

havnt had it yet

What did you have ?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't had mine yet, may have some soup

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

shopping

whats your fave tv show ?


----------



## Danauk

Bones!!!

*How many Easter eggs have you bought this year?*


----------



## PJB71

lost count!!!

Whats your weather like?


----------



## Danauk

It's raining!!

*What was the last show you watched on TV?*


----------



## PJB71

DD's are watching "The Sound Of Music" at the moment so thats whats on our TV at the moment!!!

whats on your TV?


----------



## natalielongstaff

its not on

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## PJB71

Decided to have a lovely slobb out night at home with pj's on and a bottle of something nice!!

What have you got planned??


----------



## Danauk

I have the same plans as you!!

Do you have any nieces or nephews?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not yet, but that will change next month

What is your favorite Disney character?


----------



## Danauk

Minnie Mouse, Eeyore and Tinker Bell.

*What are you having for dinner this evening?*


----------



## PJB71

Its good Friday so had quiche baked pots & salad!!

Do you eat meat on good friday?????


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## PJB71

Shopping tomorrow!!!

Whats the highlights of your weekend??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably shopping, too followed by a meal

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## Danauk

Australia

*Where in the world would you most like to visit that you have not yet been to?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Japan

How about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Too many to list  but I'll say Canada as that's the next big one planned

*Do you have a short temper?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, but I normally have it pretty much under control

What are your plans for today?


----------



## disney_girl2010

out for lunch with Dh & shoppin for new shoes for Disney!

*Are you going to Easter Egg hunt? Paint eggs?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## Dollyrar

Florida October 1st-17th! 

What is your favourite piece of Jewellery?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A wire art set of choker, cuff bracelet and earrings that I had custom made for my cruise last year

What is yours?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

My Pandora


When did you last go out for a meal?


----------



## Ware Bears

A couple of weeks ago

*What's your weather like today?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's quite nice out, just a little windy

*Will you be watching Dr. Who tonight ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Oh yes   

*Will you?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No not my thing


Whats your fav Disney Film?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean and Lilo & Stitch

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Telly and chocolate 

Are you having a roast dinner tomorrow?


----------



## Tinks1984

I think it's a lamb dinner for us 

*What's your favourite place at WDW?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

EPCOT, world showcase 

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Epcot, ideally riding Soarin

What is your favourite ride?


----------



## Danauk

At WDW: Expedition Everest
At Disneyland: The Matterhorn (it is a classic!)
At Disneyland Paris: Crush's coaster

*What Disney park would you most like to visit that you have not yet been to?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tokyo DisneySea

How about you?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Diseyland in California

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Weather permitting, we are going to do the first part of the Transpennine Way

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Danauk

My BIL just phoned to say my SIL has just gone into labour so I need to go to Southend to look after my nephew and then hopefully go to the hospital to meet my new niece or nephew!!

*Who has the next birthday in your house?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH in October

What is your Chinese Zodiak Sign?


----------



## Ware Bears

Ox ~ I have a lovely photo of it in flowers from the Epcot Flower and Garden Festival

*Have you started your Easter eggs yet? Or are you being good and saving them until tomorrow*


----------



## Danauk

I'm dieting so I don't have any Easter eggs!!

*Are you doing anything special on Easter Sunday with your family?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing special ~ just taking the dogs for a long walk in the forest then back for a roast chicken dinner  

P.S. Saw your post about your new niece or nephew on the way ~ how exciting!! 

*Have you ever been skiing?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes

*Are you a good at swimming?*


----------



## Muscateer

Fairly good

What time did you get up today?


----------



## mandymouse

About 5 minutes ago

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Once DH has finished watching the F1, we will head out to tackle the first part of the Transpennine Way

What is your favourite gem stone?


----------



## mandymouse

A Ceylon Sapphire (as I have one in my engagement ring)

*How many Easter Eggs have you got ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

None

How about you?


----------



## Dollyrar

None, the missus and I are on our first week of weight watchers 

How do you eat your creme eggs?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Erm i bite it lol and eat it normal lol Grrr i want one now!!


What are you doing tmoro?


----------



## gemmybear83

Making a roast dinner and going for a walk in the countryside

*How many easter eggs have you eaten so far?*


----------



## Ware Bears

None so far but they are lined up ready for later in the day 

*What are you wearing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pink Hard Rock Cafe t-shirt and jeans

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I got myself a new Pandora yesterday 

*What is your favourite animal?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not an animal person but do like dolphins

Are you expecting any visitors today?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably just DD's boyfriend 

*What's for dinner ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Prawn Curry

What are you having?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Roast chicken.

Whi is in your house at the moment?


----------



## Tinks1984

Me, my Mum, Dad, Brother & DBF

*Are you watching TV at the moment?*


----------



## PJB71

No are you?

Whats your weather like today?


----------



## Muscateer

Hot and sunny

Are you going anywhere nice tomorrow?


----------



## disneyhockeymad

just to Canterbury to pick my brother up

what was the last film you watched?


----------



## Verity Chambers

New Moon

What is your VERY favourite meal?


----------



## Tinks1984

Oven Baked salmon, sweet potato mash and veg 

*Have you got any Easter eggs today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, we've had a few 

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Roses

Have you ever been to Italy??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not yet, but I will visit three Italian ports on my Med cruise this month

What is the furthest away from home you have ever been?


----------



## PJB71

The USA

Have you eaten any chocolate today?


----------



## jjk

not yet 

*what are you watching on tv tonight ?*


----------



## PJB71

Notsure yet, dont know whats on

Whats your fave TV programme?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wild at Heart (unfortunately it just finished a couple of weeks ago)

What is yours?


----------



## PJB71

Dont really watch that much TV but probably have to admitt that its something stupid that we can watch as a family so prob "X Factor" or "Dancing on Ice" (I know its cringe worthy!!) but family entertainment!!

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

We might go to a shopping centre

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## jjk

no idea yet 

*what did you have for tea?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chinese Take Away

What did you have?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast Gammon & trimmings

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## wideeyes

coffee

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## mandymouse

Cadbury's Bubbly

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

going to Portsmouth for the day with Hubby

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont have any

When are you back at work ?


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow (1:1 tuition with some year 6 kids until Friday, but then I get a week off.)

*What are you having for lunch today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Cheese & Branston Pickle roll and bag of crisps, not sure what flavour yet.

Who was the last person you sent a text to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my DD

Have you eaten any chocolate yet today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes I had a Cadburys Boost

Have you got washing hanging out today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

chicken sandwich

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Navy blue long sleeved top & jeans

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Spag Bols

Have you got any nights out coming up?


----------



## Danauk

A friends 40th birthday party the weekend after next.

*Are you having to work today?*


----------



## mandymouse

No 

*What is your fave hot drink ?*


----------



## Muscateer

I don't like any hot drinks, I know I am weird

Are you planning any house improvements this year?


----------



## Danauk

We are decorating our bedroom in the summer.

*Where are you going on your next holiday?*


----------



## mandymouse

Orlando 

*What is your fave biscuit ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chocolate chip cookie or shortbread

What is your fave song atm ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Human Nature by Michael Jackson

What's for dinner today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken casserole

What about you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken and Vegetable Risotto

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

206 bones, kathy reichs

Who was your 1st crush ?


----------



## mandymouse

David Cassidy 

*What is your fave pasta dish ?*


----------



## les2425

pasta parcels with a tomato sauce,onion and made in a pasta bake

what are you doing tonight ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing

What star sign are you ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Libra.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## tennisfan

Virgo

*If money was no object & you could buy 1 thing, what would it be?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a round the world holiday

What is your fave tv programme ?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment Lost, 24 and Ashes to Ashes

*What's yours ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lost and Bones

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Australia Next Top Model and Four Weddings (classy!)

Are you going on a summer holiday this year?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Do you watch "the soaps" ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

No, not at all.

Do you wear perfume?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes every day

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

DD to say goodnight

What is your favourite song on your IPOD (or in your CD collection)?


----------



## Mrs Pegasus

Lifehouse - From Where You Are 

How many Easter Eggs did you get?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Zero     (my DD's got about six each though).

Did you get any?


----------



## natalielongstaff

none

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Danauk

Probably about 11pm

*What time will you be getting up in the morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

about 8am

How old are you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

38

How old are you?


----------



## Dollyrar

29.

Would you ever get a tattoo? If you have one, what was the last one you had done?


----------



## Ware Bears

No, I'm not a masochist 

*Who is your favourite Disney character?*


----------



## Mrs Pegasus

eerm - 

*What was the last film you watched at the cinema?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Alice in Wonderland 3D

*What colour are your nails painted?*


----------



## disneyhockeymad

at the moment they're purple, but I'm going to make them teal at some point this week!

What is your favourite thing to do at WDW?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Have fun!


When is your next Disney trip?


----------



## les2425

hopefully september next year are honeymoon, just waiting for the new prices comming out this month.

what are you having for breakfast ?


----------



## Muscateer

Sugar puffs and OJ

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Danauk

I am going into work until 2pm to do 1:1 tuition with year 6 children, then home to do some DIY in the bathroom.

*Are you going to work today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I'm taking my mum to Coventry this morning

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Long day at work for me today. First I am doing 2.5 hours overtime taking calls and then a full shift in my own job. When I get home, I just have something to eat, probably play some chess and go to bed.

When is your next night out?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure at the moment

*What is your fave 'country' in Epcot ? and why ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Mmm thats a hard one, probably France for the Rose Regale or Mexico for the Margaritas 

Have you got all your holiday clothes yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I still need some swimsuits, sundresses and a second formal night dress for my Transatlantic cruise

What is your favourite day out?


----------



## wilma-bride

We love to go to Alton Towers 

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nanny McPhee 2

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Up! at home and Valentines's day at the cinema.

What is your favourite board game?


----------



## wilma-bride

Scrabble

*What is your favourite ice-cream flavour?*


----------



## Muscateer

Monopoly until my sister gets annoyed then flips the board

Are you doing any shopping today?


----------



## PoppyAnna

wilma-bride said:


> *What is your favourite ice-cream flavour?*



Mint choc chip.



Muscateer said:


> Are you doing any shopping today?



 food shopping.


How much milk is in your fridge?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Llliterally a drop

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## jjk

Blue

*whats the weather like where you are?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Brown or white bread?


----------



## fav_is_tink

brown

what was the last thing you bought?


----------



## Muscateer

An bronze coloured vase for a table in the living room

What do you order from the chippie?


----------



## mandymouse

Fish & Chips or Chicken & Mushroom Pie & Chips

*What is your fave character meal in WDW ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Winnie the Pooh and friends

What is a must see for you at Disney?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the big rides

What have you had for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

I had a late brekkie/early lunch of 2 weetabix and a banana

*What is your fave breakfast cereal ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sugar Puffs

Do you take milk and sugar in your tea/coffee?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just milk in coffee and milk and sugar in tea

Do you have any plans for this evening ?


----------



## Mrs Pegasus

Yes - watching part 2 of Touch Of Frost

*What month is your birthday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

September

Do you have the radio or tv on ?


----------



## Dimplenose

January

Where was your last non-Disney holiday?


----------



## Danauk

Las Vegas and Hollywood

*Have you ever been on TV?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

No.

Have you?


----------



## mandymouse

No

*What's on your TV right now ?* I've got the Suite Life on Deck on


----------



## ariel75

Same as i havn't turned over yet lol

*what will you be doing this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working

When is your next holiday?


----------



## ariel75

June not long now.

*Have you any holidays booked?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Whats for dinner later ?


----------



## tennisfan

Had a late lunch out so won't be having dinner

*What are you having?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the same as you 

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## wilma-bride

About now 

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A tourist guide on Barcelona

What are you reading?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Time Traveller's Wife

*Do you have a favourite brand of make-up?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes Rimmel 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Am working till 2 then home to do some housework as we have several visitors due at the weekend.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.45am

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Minnie t-shirt and jeans

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Just Dance for the Wii

*Have you any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, im spending it with you 

Are you tired this morning ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, I'm worn out - how did you know? 

*How many pairs of shoes do you own?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

at a guess, probably around thirty pairs, including boots.

How many teas/coffees do you drink a day?


----------



## wilma-bride

None, I don't drink hot drinks

*What is your favourite TV programme?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lost and Bones

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## wilma-bride

A cereal bar

*Who has the next Birthday in your house?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

john

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## wilma-bride

No but it is threatening to

*What is your favourite month of the year?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't really have one

What is your favourite season?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Autumn.

What's yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Spring

In what month is your birthday?


----------



## Muscateer

August

Have you had any post today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not yet, but I am hoping there will be some waiting for me when I get to work

What will you have for lunch today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Crackers

*Where are you at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

In the bedroom

If money was no issue, where would you like to go on holiday?


----------



## wilma-bride

I would love to do a round the world cruise 

*What is your best feature?*


----------



## wideeyes

I don't have one.

What is your favourite alcoholic drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Vodka & diet coke, Wine and Strawberry Daiquris

Do you prefer a starter or pudds?


----------



## wilma-bride

Definitely pudding 

*Crisps or chocolate?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Crisps 

Who is your fave actor/actress ?


----------



## Dollyrar

CRISPS!! Nom nom nom

Do you remember what fantasy/dream job you wanted to do as a kid?


----------



## natalielongstaff

I wanted to be a vet

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## wideeyes

Toast

Tea or coffee?


----------



## Muscateer

Neither

Any favourite songs at the moment?


----------



## wilma-bride

Not really, all much of a muchness at the moment 

*What is your favourite crisp flavour?*


----------



## wideeyes

Cheese and Onion..

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pepsi max

If you could, would you have cosmetic surgery and if yes what would youhave done ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No, I'd be too scared.

Would you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes  i wouldnt mind a tummy tuck !!

Are you dieting ?


----------



## tinkerbell198530

no 

what is your favort theme park


----------



## disney_princess_85

At the moment it's Epcot. 

What's your favourite city?


----------



## natalielongstaff

in the uk, Alton Towers

What car do you drive ?


----------



## Mrs Pegasus

an orange (as if I would choose any other colour) Honda Jazz 

*How many brothers and sisters do you have ?*


----------



## mandymouse

I have a brother

*What is your fave WDW parade (past or present) ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Main Street Electrical Parade

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Boo to you parade

What are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## tinkerbell198530

school work 

what are you having for your next meal


----------



## natalielongstaff

i have no idea

What is your favourite video game ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

We just bought Just dance on the Wii, and it's really good fun

What's your fave?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not into video games

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing

What are you having for dinner ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just had some Risotto

What is your favourite dish?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chinese 

What are you reading atm ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just the spoilers for this weeks Lost 

*Have you eaten any chocolate today ? if so, what ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

remarkably not 

do you have the football on ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

only till masterchef though 

How many TV's are there in your house?


----------



## natalielongstaff

3

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## jjk

yes 

*what book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

206 bones, kathy reichs

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Danauk

Probably about 11pm.

*What time will you be getting up in the morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

aqbout 7.45am

Are you using a laptop or pc ?


----------



## tennisfan

Laptop

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Nip to betting shop and put a little bet on (I do this every year for the National, in honor of my Granddad! ) and then I'm going to chill out all weekend!!

*What advert do you like best at the moment?*


----------



## Muscateer

Haven't seen the UK ads for a while.

When is your next hair appointment?


----------



## Goofysmate

in three weeks 




*When did you go to the hairdressers*


----------



## Muscateer

Going to a new hairdresser on Saturday so hoping it works out well.

Are you up to anything exciting today?


----------



## Goofysmate

No not really , 


What time did you get up


----------



## mandymouse

6.40am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are making cakes i think

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Jeans & top



*Are you shopping today*


----------



## Dimplenose

Yeah, taking DD to Bluewater

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

Are you a pessimist or an optomist ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

An optimist

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## natalielongstaff

rose or lily

What perfume do you have on today ?


----------



## Muscateer

YSL Elle

Do you wear a watch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes im lost without one

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No lunch for me as I just had a late breakfast

What is your ultimate luxury?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Expensive shoes !

Who did you last send a text to ?


----------



## Muscateer

My sister

Do you have any bad habits?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not really

How about you?


----------



## Muscateer

Bite my nails when nervous

What was the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some crystal beads and pearls that I will have turned into custom jewellery

What was the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## Muscateer

A new car which I was supposed to get on 15th but now won't be here until 28th, so not happy.

What do your order from the chinese?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It depends. Last time I had a mixed meat curry and fried rice

What is your favourite pizza topping?


----------



## mandymouse

Mushrooms, peppers and onions

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Getting my hair done, shopping and going out for a meal and a few drinks with friends that we haven't seen for 4 years.

Are you going out this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes im going to chessington

What is your fave film ?


----------



## Muscateer

The Saw films 

Do you have any daffodils in the garden?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no. i have kids !!! 

What is your fave snack food ?


----------



## Muscateer

Crisps with dip and a big bag of maltesers or giant buttons

At what age did you leave school?


----------



## natalielongstaff

16

Do you play the lottery ?


----------



## Muscateer

I do when I am home in UK

What's the most you have won on the lottery?


----------



## natalielongstaff

80 pounds 

What can you see out of the nearest window ?


----------



## tinkerbell198530

Parkinglot 

have you lost a family member


----------



## Muscateer

Yes both parents

How many siblings do you have?


----------



## tinkerbell198530

0
what is your least favort food


----------



## PoppyAnna

None.

How many do you have?


----------



## fav_is_tink

1 younger sister [BFF]

What colour is your hair?


----------



## tinkerbell198530

Brown 

when was your last vacation


----------



## fav_is_tink

last July went to Gran Canaria for two weeks in the sun then has a few days to Ireland for New Year 

what was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Dollyrar

A ham sandwich.

Would you ever go on Britains got Talent? If so, what would you do?


----------



## mandymouse

Good grief no 

*What are you good at baking ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not bad at muffins

Whats for dinner later ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cottage pie.

Curtains or blinds?


----------



## natalielongstaff

both !

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Going to bed early, after a bit of TV.

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am on a late shift

What will you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bones 

Bath or shower ?


----------



## Danauk

Bath on an evening (I love my hydro tub!) but shower on a morning.
PS. I'm watching Bones later too!!

*How long does it take you to get to work each day?*


----------



## Dimplenose

7 minutes if I walk quickly

what's the worst holiday you've been on?


----------



## Danauk

I don't think I have ever had a really bad holiday luckily.

*What was the best holiday you have ever been on?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had loads of wonderful holidays, but my favourite one was probably when I finally got to cruise for the first time. I actually did a kind of back to back cruise on the Magic and the Wonder and then to finish off a perfect holiday I stayed at a Disney resort for the first time.

What was your favourite holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably my trip to NY in Feb

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Do you collect anything?


----------



## PJB71

Not really do you?

What was the last thing you bought?


----------



## Danauk

2 outfits for my new niece (one was a Minnie Mouse outfit!) and a bottle of vintage VC champagne for my friends 40th birthday (I had been promising to buy her it for the past 5 years!)

*Which supermarket do you shop at most often?*


----------



## PJB71

Mainly Asda but DD has Food Allergies so seem to spend most of my life going round all the supermarkets for various things!!

Whats on your TV?


----------



## natalielongstaff

bones 

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably around midnight

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## emmaaa(:

my birthday, on tuesday.

what was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## tinkerbell198530

a watch 

what is your favort hobby


----------



## Goofysmate

Crafting ( scrapbooking & cards )


*Do you work *


----------



## tinkerbell198530

well if you call being a full time student work yes other wise no

what will you be doing tommrow


----------



## newrygirl

doing some house cleaning and taking my kids to a hockey game in the evening.

Have you lived in more than 1 country?


----------



## tinkerbell198530

no 

what is your favort place to take a vacation


----------



## Goofysmate

At the moment it's Florida


*What time did you get up today*


----------



## dolphingirl47

About 15 minutes ago

What do you do for exercise?


----------



## mandymouse

An exercise DVD

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Swimming this morning 


*Are you going shopping today*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No 

Are you?


----------



## Muscateer

Not today but will be tomorrow

What are you wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment my gym kit as I am just heading off to the gym

What is your favourite item of clothing?


----------



## Muscateer

Jeans

What is in your fruit basket?


----------



## Danauk

apples, satsumas and a lemon.

*What is your favourite fruit?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Mango.

What is your favourite veg?


----------



## Dimplenose

brocolli

have you ever been a bridesmaid?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, twice

Are you doing anything exciting this weekend ?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Describe your favourite photo*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I Dont have a particular favourite

What is your fave perfume ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Chanel no 5 and Evening in Paris

*What are you wearing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

leggings and a jumper

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

coffee and one slice of toast.

Which is your favourite meal of the day?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dinner

Where were you born ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

London.

Do you still live in the area you grew up in?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i do 

Do you have any phobias ?


----------



## jjk

snakes 

*what about you?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

mice & rats

how long did you sleep last night?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not long enough !!

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't think so

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be at work until 20:30. When I get home, we will have some dinner and then I probably play some chess and hang out on here.

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What star sign are you ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Pisces.

What is your favourite TV channel?


----------



## natalielongstaff

sky 1

Are you wearing heels or flats today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Flats.

You?


----------



## Muscateer

Flats just now and heels tonight

Do you have any make-up on?


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes, I can't be seen out without may make-up on 

*What is your fave UK restaurant chain ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

at the moment TGI's

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Ikea

What is your favourite hotel that you have stayed in?


----------



## natalielongstaff

BLT, without a doubt 

Whats your favourite shopping mall, here or abroad ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

The Sevens in Germany.

Which is your fave shop for homewares?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Next or Ikea, depending what I am after

What was the last room you decorated?


----------



## PoppyAnna

We are decorating at the moment - our en suite.

Which is your favourite colour clothing that you think suits you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like dark colours

Whats on your tv right now ?


----------



## mandymouse

The Daily 10 on E

*Will you be having a drinky tonight ? if so, what will you have ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nope, booze free for me now 

What would be your dream car if money were no object?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A ferrari 

What colour is your sofa ?


----------



## PJB71

Cream leather

Have you bought anything today?


----------



## Danauk

A bottle of wine (which is chilling in the fridge for this evening!)

*Are you going to do any shopping tomorrow?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, off to Southampton for the day

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

Went out to a carvery for lunch so probably nothing

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working tomorrow and we have not made any plans for Sunday yet

Are you into crafts?


----------



## tennisfan

No, haven't got the skill or patience

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

The new Shrek and Sex and The City


What are you doing tomoro?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working 

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## Ware Bears

Creme brulee

*What colour is your hair?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey

What colour are your eyes?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blue

*Do you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not now ~ but used to be able to play recorder (didn't we all  ) piano and flute.

*Have you ever been horse-riding?*


----------



## tinkerbell198530

Yes 

what is your favort sport


----------



## Muscateer

Motor sport

Did you have a long lie today?


----------



## mandymouse

Just an extra hour or so (I wish I could learn to have a proper lie in)

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Dollyrar

Going to wall up some surround sound speakers, then might take a mosey down to the beach for a 99 in the sun  A nice tea later (saved up my weight watchers points ) and then watch some crap telly with the missus. Bliss 

Are you having a flutter on the National today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I'm allergic to cats

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nanny McPhee and the Big Bang

What are you doing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Been to the footie earlier to do the physio.  Now just going to relax & enjoy the sunshine. Might pop to a garage later to have a look at a car

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Whatever DH will cook tonight

What is your favourite outfit?


----------



## mandymouse

Anything summery - a strappy top, shorts and sandals 

*Have you been out enjoying the sunshine today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes for most of it & I got paid to do so, even better

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Body of Evidence by Patricia Cornwell

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## PJB71

Just started a new book today, but for the life of me I cant remember what its called!!

Whats the nicest thing you've done today sofar?


----------



## mandymouse

I've had a great day today.  Hubby and I went to Stratford, had a walk by the river, had a cream tea and a glass of wine at the pub.  Then we came home and he had a little win on the horses 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

"Dorothy" at the mo with the girls, then after our takeaway DH and I are watching "The Hurt locker".

What will you be watching?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No TV, but I am watching various webcams around Port Canaveral. The Disney Magic has just set off on her Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise. Now I can finally say she is on her way to come and get us

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Ware Bears

My DD's 18th birthday at the end of the month

*When is your birthday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

In November

When is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

May

*What is your favourite city in the UK?*


----------



## jjk

Portsmouth

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Catching up on housework and cooking a gammon joint for tonight

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure yet, we haven't got any plans

*What time did you get up this morning ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

6.20am


What is your fav ice cream flavour?


----------



## Muscateer

Strawberry cheesecake or Mint choc chip

Did you treat yourself to anything this weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not yet, but might be heading into town in a bit

What will you have for dinner today?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast beef & trimmings

*What are you having?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Pork, German dumplings and green beans

What is your favourite take away?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Chinese all the way!


What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chinese

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## Muscateer

Clothes - Oasis and food tescos or M & S

Have you had a bacon roll today?


----------



## tennisfan

No, not a massive fan of bacon

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's a little cloudy now, and not as warm as yesterday, but it's still nice 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some crystal beads and pearls for some custom jewellery

What are you doing this afternoon?


----------



## gemmybear83

Going to make a sunday roast later and chill out with DF

*What was the last sport you participated in?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I went to the gym and also had a swim on Friday

What are you planning to buy next?


----------



## Tinks1984

Some P20 for my holidays 

*What have you had for tea?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No tea, but we will have a roast dinner in about an hour

Did you go out today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I popped to Solihull for an hour

*What sport do you like to watch on TV ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cricket

How about you?


----------



## silver apple

Athletics

*Will you watch the world cup?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not if I can avoid it

What will you do tonight?


----------



## silver apple

Probably watch a bit of telly (dh is out on call, so will have peace to watch what I want when the dc go to bed)
*
What perfume do you wear?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I tend to wear perfume oils by Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab

How about you?


----------



## Danauk

My favourite at the moment is Prada

*Are you going to work tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

what are you reading atm ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Body of Evidence by Patricia Cornwell

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

One day at a time, Danielle steel

Bath or shower ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

in the morning i have a shower, if i feel the need to relax in peace in the evening a bath!!

what was the last new thing you bought for your house?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some new bedding

How about you?


----------



## PJB71

Food, Im always buying it!!!

Have you had a roast today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Did you?


----------



## Verity Chambers

I did a Roast chicken, but we had it was jacket potatoes.

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Where did you grow up?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Here in Hinckley

What time will you go to bed ?


----------



## Danauk

Probably around 11:30 (I don't have work tomorow, whooo!)

*What time will you be getting up in the morning?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably around 8:00

How about you?


----------



## tinkerbell198530

730

what did u do this weekend


----------



## mandymouse

We went to Stratford on Saturday and popped to Solihull yesterday

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Asda this morning and then im meeting a friend this afternoon

What about you ?


----------



## Dollyrar

Stinking Work then weight watchers tonight.

If work rang you this morning and said you can't come in for some health & safety reason, what would you do with your day instead?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i would go shopping !!

What was the last cd you brought/downloaded ?


----------



## Muscateer

I can't remember the last cd but I downloaded some songs to my iphone a couple weeks ago.

What are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

jeans and a tshirt

What is your favourite movie ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shawshank redemption

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta Bolognese

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## fav_is_tink

fruit & yoghurt

what was your favourite playground games as a child?


----------



## mandymouse

Skipping

*What is your fave fruit ?*


----------



## PJB71

Not really a "Fruit Type" person!! - but if pushed probably pineapple

Whats your weather like today?


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny and hot 38 degrees

Have you had your lunch yet?


----------



## PJB71

just had it now, wasnt very exciting, only had a sandwich

Have you ever dyed your hair?


----------



## Muscateer

Did it myself until I was about 17 and used a hairdresser since

Have you got anything recorded on Sky + that you still have to watch?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Goodness loads of stuff 

Are you a Royalist?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I am

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## PJB71

No never have the TV on in the day!!

Whats your plans for this evening?


----------



## silver apple

No plans*

What are you having for supper?*


----------



## tinkerbell198530

silver apple said:


> No plans*
> 
> What are you having for supper?*



I don't know 

what about you


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yuck no !!!

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing. I am on a late shift.

What will you be doing tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Talking to Joh on the phone

Do you have a pudding after dinner ?


----------



## silver apple

The children do,  I wait till they are in bed to have a wee treat
*
Do you own any designer clothes?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just shoes

Do you like your job ?


----------



## silver apple

Most of the time

*Which film could you watch again and again?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pretty woman

Are you married ?


----------



## PJB71

Yes are you?

What did you have for tea tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i had chips and cheese !

What are you next hoping to see at the cinema ?


----------



## PJB71

Havnt got a clue whats on!!! - Terrible mother I know!

Have you got any easter eggs left in the house?


----------



## darthtatty

someone asked me the same question earlier today. cant remember whats out next. 
Im sure Iron Man is due end of the month  
will have to ask my husband... 


what did you last watch at the cinema


----------



## darthtatty

PJB71 said:


> Havnt got a clue whats on!!! - Terrible mother I know!
> 
> Have you got any easter eggs left in the house?



loads my son had 6, he opened them all up and put them into a large tub- i dont have any 


whats your favourite flavour crisps


----------



## PJB71

Oh crisps are my downfall, I looooove most flavours other than the strange ones like "Tomato Kepchup - Yuck!

When was the last time you had any visitors?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably around 13 years ago

What is your favourite gem stone?


----------



## PJB71

Oh its got to be a diamond for me! - what about you?

Whats your shoe size?


----------



## A Small World

size 3  -I have tiny feet

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## PJB71

I dont eat chocolate, cant remember when I last ate any, give me crisps anyday!!

Whats your fav food?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thai

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Italian

*What are you doing tomorrow?*


----------



## tinkerbell198530

Ware Bears said:


> Italian
> 
> *What are you doing tomorrow?*





Taking two test 


what about you


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure yet

*What time did you get up this morning ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.55am

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Black Mickey 2010 t-shirt and jeans

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

jeans and a grey t shirt

What star sign are you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Scorpio

How about you?


----------



## Muscateer

Virgo

What's your favourite piece of jewellery?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A set of custom jewellery consisting of a choker, cuff bracelet and earrings that I had made for formal night on our cruise last October

What is your birthstone?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea 

Where were you born ?


----------



## Muscateer

Aberdeen

Are you working today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, until 2

*Have you got any siblings?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, a younger sister

Do you have any pets?


----------



## mandymouse

Not any more

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera *


----------



## silver apple

It was of my 7yr old ds who had just fallen into the water at Shoreham beach when he was jumping the waves
*
Are you planning any exercise for today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no 

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## scojos

no, cant afford it after a massive shopping spree.


what was the last item of clothing you brought?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some swimsuits and a sundress

How about you?


----------



## jjk

new school trousers for my son 

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Waiting for plumbers   - might venture out to the cinema to see Nanny McPhee this afternoon.

What are your plans?


----------



## Muscateer

No plans today but I am grumpy so best staying in.

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

prawn salad

Whats the weather like where you live ?


----------



## Muscateer

Hot and humid 

When is your next night out?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

What is your favourite colour ?


----------



## mandymouse

Black, pink & purple

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## Muscateer

My niece

What factor sun cream do you wear?


----------



## PoppyAnna

50+ now  

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not high enough 

Are your windows open ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, the windows in our office don't open

What will you have for dinner?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cinema and fast food for us - the children would probably prefer McDonalds, so no doubt it will be that.

Do you know what you're having?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nope, not yet.

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Working


whats ur fav fast food ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chinese

who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## tinkerbell198530

natalielongstaff said:


> chinese
> 
> who was the last person you spoke to ?



my teacher 

you


----------



## natalielongstaff

the children i look after, they are playing on the wii

Are you dieting atm ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm always blooming dieting 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

that dress a few weeks ago

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## Danauk

Not sure, we are going to our friends house for dinner so they are cooking.

*Are you planning to watch anything on TV this evening?*


----------



## silver apple

Probably some stuff we've got on the sky+box
*
How often do you have your hair cut?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

every 6 weeks ..ish

Do you prefer a bath or a shower ?


----------



## silver apple

Shower

*Have you been invited to any weddings this year?*


----------



## PJB71

Yes been invited to a wedding in Italy in September but unfortunately wont be going!!

Whats your plans for this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just dissing and then bed

Are you bored ?


----------



## Disneytinker

I am not bored, just feel a bit icky at the moment 

What is your favourite book


----------



## PJB71

Havnt really got a fav book, have you?

How many times a week do you shop for food?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mine is, of mice and men

i shop weekly

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## PJB71

When ive got noboby to talk to

Whats on your TV?


----------



## Tinks1984

10pm

*Who's your favourite Toy Story character?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

PJB71 said:


> When ive got noboby to talk to





Tinks1984 said:


> 10pm
> 
> *Who's your favourite Toy Story character?*



 10pm it is then !!

I like woody

Are you in ur pj's ?


----------



## PJB71

Yep ive got my santa mickey mouse ones on!!! - what about you?

Do you wear makeup everyday?


----------



## Tinks1984

During the week yes, at weekend's only if I'm going somewhere special 

*What colour is your sofa?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Brown

What is your favourite place to sit?


----------



## PJB71

Cream Leather

Whats your fav sandwich?


----------



## Ware Bears

Prawn mayonnaise

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## Dollyrar

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire. I'm re-reading them all before WWOHP in October 

Who would win in a fight - David Cameron or Gordon Brown? (and who would fight dirtiest?!)


----------



## mandymouse

I can't say I'd be that bothered, hopefully they'd knock each other out 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toddler group and work !

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going to do my exercise dvd then head to town for a wander around the shops .. not that I need anything 

*What time did you get up this morning ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.50am

What are your plans for the weekend ?


----------



## mandymouse

We haven't got any plans at the moment

*What about you ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will work on Saturday and will think about Sunday nearer the time. I am sure some packing will feature somewhere in my plans.

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ohana

What are you reading atm ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Dawn French Dear Fatty


What are you watching atm?


----------



## natalielongstaff

is that good Tash ??

no tv on !

What is your best friends name ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

yea its defo worth a read!  

My BF is charley


What about yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Mandy

What make-up are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Foundation, powder, eyeliner and lippy

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Soup.

Have you got anything planned for the May bank holiday weekends?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not the 1st but a bbq for the 2nd

how long have you know your oldest friend for ?


----------



## mandymouse

OMG, I didn't realise .. it's 28 years 

*What is your fave daytime TV programme ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

neighbours


What are you having for dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH has the TV on, but I am not sure what he is watching

Tea or coffee?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea

Are you in your pj's ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you collect anything?


----------



## PoppyAnna

DH would say cameras!  I would say watches.  I have my Grandfather's collection of watches, some of which belonged to his father 

Do you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, Beanie Babies, Bears, Cruise Ship models, Aircraft Models, anything to do with dolphins, Disney pins and Pandora Bracelet.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Dollyrar

Donald. He's just like me! 

When was the last time you told someone that you loved them?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm always telling hubby and the kids that I love them 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Catching up with friends and working

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Coventry

*Have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## silver apple

Back to work on saturday for an admin day, then sorting the garden for summer on sunday.
*
Do you keep a diary?*


----------



## Muscateer

Used to but haven't for years

Do you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you in a good mood today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes better mood today

Are you meeting anyone for lunch today?


----------



## Danauk

No, I am staying at home all day.

*Have you watched any TV shows yet today?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Danauk

A bowl of cornflakes

*Are you planning on watching anything on TV this evening?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No but I will probably watch the latest episode of Gossip Girl on my laptop. 

What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## Danauk

I'm going to my friends 40th birthday party on Saturday night. Other than that, not a lot.

*Are you going out anywhere this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

I don't think so, we haven't got any plans at the moment

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Just a necklace and a ring.

You?


----------



## natalielongstaff

watch

whats for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Tuna mayo roll

Do you hang your clothes in any particular order in your wardrobe, certain colours together etc?


----------



## Dimplenose

to be honest they don't often make it to the wardrobe - I tend to iron then wear.

Have you ever been stranded/seriously delayed at an airport?


----------



## Danauk

Not really. Our longest delay was 5 hours the 1st time we went to WDW. It was just after the blackouts in New York and our plane and crew were still stuck in the USA so they had to find a spare plane and crew. 

*What is the longest flight you have ever been on?*


----------



## tennisfan

So far to New York but in October it will be Vega 10 hours +

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pork, roast potatoes and peas

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just watching TV and DISing/FBing

*What about you ?*


----------



## Danauk

Watching the 100th episode of Bones and dissing.

*What are you having for dinner this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pork, roast potatoes and peas

Will you be having any alcohol tonight ?


----------



## PJB71

Think I might treat myself tonight - well it is nearly the weekend lets be honest!!!!

Hows your day been today?


----------



## mandymouse

I've had a good day thanks

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Lacoste Pink

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## PJB71

Its a toss-up between Gucci ll or Eternity, everything else seems to stink on me!!

How many texts have you received today?


----------



## enchanted_moonstone

received 11 texts today 

If you could do anything right now, what would you do?


----------



## fav_is_tink

9 

what was the last film you watched?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cant remember

Whats on your tv right now ?


----------



## enchanted_moonstone

Emmerdale hehe


repeating my question from up there ^^ hehe

if you could do anything right now, what would you do?


----------



## Danauk

I think I would be doing what my tag says! Drinking champagne at the Bellagio hotel in Las Vegas!

*What is your favourite wild animal?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

elephant

what colour top of milk do you use?


----------



## enchanted_moonstone

red

If you were invisible for a day, what would you do?


----------



## scojos

people watch!! or empty the local bank vault!

what did you have for your tea?


----------



## PJB71

Ham pasta salad - what about you?

Have you treated yourself to anything nice this week?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am about to order another dress for semi-formal night

What is the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## Muscateer

3 summer tops from Oasis

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Asda soon, then popping round to see Natalie 

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im off to morrisons then nattering to you for the rest of this morning 

What time did you get up ?


----------



## jjk

around 7 am

*is the sun out where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Jeans and a pink vest top, with a pink cardigan - I look like a giant flump 

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im reading Danielle steel, one day at a time

What prefume do you have on ?


----------



## wilma-bride

None, I'm not wearing any perfume either 

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## Dimplenose

No perfume (not even had a wash yet this morning!!!)

Have you had breakfast?


----------



## Dollyrar

Yup, 2 Weetabix and a coffee.

Will you be having a little drinkie this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes

What star sign are you ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Pisces

*What month is your Birthday?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

December.

What is your biggest luxury?


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> *What month is your Birthday?*





PoppyAnna said:


> What is your biggest luxury?



September

shoes !!

What was the last c/d you brought ?


----------



## silver apple

Glee part 2
*
Which song would get you up on the dancefloor?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ooh lots, i like dancing 

What is your fave tv programme ?


----------



## Danauk

At the moment, Bones.

*What did you have for breakfast today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## tennisfan

My sister 

*What is your occupation?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a Reservations Team Leader with a big international airline

Are you affected by the Volcanic Ash Cloud?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.  Although the skies are quieter which is nice 

How long have you lived in your current home?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I've lived there since I was born, although I spent a few years away at university.

If you could suddenly be fluent in any language other than English, what would it be?


----------



## Danauk

Spanish, I was quite fluent in it when I was at school, but I have forgotten a lot of it now!!

*What was your favourite subject at school?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

English. 

What was yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Home Economics

*How old were you when you passed your driving test ?*


----------



## Danauk

17

*What are you having for lunch today?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Already had it - crackers and a cereal bar.

*What's your favourite TV programme?*


----------



## PJB71

Lastnights leftovers - cold ham pasta salad!!

Do you like supermarket food shopping?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't mind it 

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just the usual

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## Dollyrar

Chippy tea! WW points all saved up legitimately! 

When did you last cry?


----------



## natalielongstaff

last week

What is your fave song at the moment ?


----------



## jjk

fire by Kasapian

what are you watching on tv this evening?


----------



## fav_is_tink

no idea yet, not even sure what's on, Friday night is usually Lost night but DH is working so I'm Sky+ing it

are you in your pjs yet?


----------



## A Small World

not yet but will be soon i hope

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

Lemon chicken and chips - yummy

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Mmmmm yes, a Fry's Turkish Delight _and_ a Fry's Peppermint Creme. 

*Have you traced your family tree?*


----------



## A Small World

No I havent but Mum has

Have you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, I've dabbled but my sister has done most of it

*Do you have any siblings?*


----------



## A Small World

I had a brother but he died in his early 20s

How many nieces/nephews do you have


----------



## Ware Bears

2 nieces and 3 nephews

*How about you?*


----------



## A Small World

1 niece and 5 nephews 

whats your earliest childhood memory?


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Being left at a creche in Blackpool when i was 3 years old 

Who do you think will win the World Cup?


----------



## A Small World

No idea but its unlikely to be England

Whats your favourite perfume


----------



## Muscateer

It varies but at the moment YSL Elle

What brand of make-up do you wear?


----------



## natalielongstaff

it varies

What time did you get up this morning ?


----------



## jjk

about 7.30

*wil you be doing any shopping today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not sure, I don't know what I'm up to today

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A pair of sunglasses last week

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## A Small World

sunny

have you eaten anything yet today


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Will you buy a newspaper today ?


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

No

Whats your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## mandymouse

Tutto Italia and O'Hana

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Danauk

Our next major holiday is next summer and we are going to Sydney Australia and to a few other parts of SE Australia to visit some relatives. This summer we are just going to the east coast with my SIL, BIL, niece and nephew.

*Do any of the cars in your street seem to have any ash on them yet?* Mine does!


----------



## Muscateer

No ash but plenty sand as we live in a desert

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

No,lazy afternoon in the garden.

When will the ash cloud go?


----------



## Muscateer

Good question, hopefully soon

Are you cooking or getting a takeaway this evening?


----------



## Danauk

Neither, I'm going out to my friends 40th birthday party so will be eating there.

*Have you been doing any gardening today?*


----------



## A Small World

No Ive been doing housework

Have you done any gardening?


----------



## tennisfan

I don't do gardening.  Actually my mum & dad are having the backgarden landscaped next week

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## mandymouse

A Cecelia Ahern book

*What's for dinner ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Chinese


Whats ur fav takeaway?


----------



## A Small World

Depends what mood Im in - Chippy, Chinese Indian, Pizza - I like them all

When did you last have a takeaway and what was it?


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese, last week

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## silver apple

A muesli bar
*
Will you watch BGT?*


----------



## A Small World

Half watching it but not properly

Are you watching it?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## disneyhockeymad

She's the Man

*What would your talent be on BGT?*


----------



## A Small World

Well I cant play the drums and I havent got a dog who can do ballet.... Is dissing a talent !!!!!

What was the last thing you drank?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Some Belgian Raspberry beer

Have you had any alcohol today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are you having for dinner tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

Spag Bol

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Catching up with housework and watching all my Sky + recordings

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## jjk

yes Im going to Portsmouth for the day shopping at Gunwarf then to fratton park for the Footie

*what about you?*


----------



## A Small World

I wont be going far today

What have you eaten so far today?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing yet, though I am on my 2nd cup of tea

*Are you dressed yet ?*


----------



## A Small World

yes but only because i needed to move my car

are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope 

Are you doing anything exciting today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Sadly not 

Have you got washing hanging out yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im just waiting for the final spin, and then yes 

Are you cooking today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes roast beef for later

Are your kids back to school tomorrow after the holidays?


----------



## natalielongstaff

mine have been back a week

Whats the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## tennisfan

A cup of tea & a cookie

*Whats for lunch?*


----------



## Danauk

Roast beef dinner with yorkshire puddings.

*Have you cut the grass in your garden yet this year?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, and it desperately needs it

*Have you bought yourself something this weekend ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Yes, I got myself a summer dress in the hope I can wear it in Florida - just waiting on the dust cloud to hopefully disperse 

*What have you watched on TV today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just BGT from last night

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## PJB71

No

Did you treat yourself to anything nice this weekend?


----------



## Danauk

No

*Are you watching anything on TV this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

Probably, not sure what yet

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Vimto...yum!

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne Movies and Pirates of the Caribbean

*What are you doing this evening ?*


----------



## disneyhockeymad

catching up on TV I've missed whilst waiting for my housemate to get back from our uni Easter break 

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

Chicken, potatoes and veg at lunch time

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## Ware Bears

No 

*Have you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite holiday destination?


----------



## Muscateer

Anywhere with temps of around 25-30 degrees and not the 40-50 degrees we get here in summer.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Into Coventry with my mum, then Tesco 

*Are you dressed yet ? what are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Not yet - but having to dress as Victorian for school today - Lol!!!

What are you planning for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Salad

Are you wearing heels or flats today ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'll be wearing my Converse today (until it warms up)

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nina, Nina ricci

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing, the cupboards are bare at the moment

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

TGI's

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey and dreary

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Muscateer

Purple

Do you know anyone that is stuck someplace because of the volcanic ash?


----------



## Dollyrar

Yes. I know people stuck in Tenerife (8 people on a four day stag trip, now looking like closer to two weeks) and Capetown. I also have relatives who were due to fly away on the Saturday just gone.

Who is your favourite Disney villain?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't really have one

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not sure, maybe Captain Hook

*Where do you do your weekly shop ? and on what day ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Spinneys or Carrefour and usually a Wednesday or Thursday

What's for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tuna salad

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Both at the moment ~ I'm transferring some photos

*Would you be worrying if you were stuck somewhere abroad because of the volcanic ash?*


----------



## Muscateer

Depends where I was and if I had anything urgent to get back for. If it was Orlando and work then no I wouldn't worry.

Who was the last person you talked to?


----------



## Ware Bears

A neighbour

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a late breakfast of weetabix, a ww yoghurt and a ww wafer bar

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle fragrance ?*


----------



## PJB71

Ive never had one, but after all the good things ive heared about them i'm definately going to treat myself to one

Do you have nice neighbours?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, they are lovely.

*Do you have any family or friends stuck abroad at the moment?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No but a work colleague is stuck in Florence

*Are you at work at the moment?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm at home

*What is the next thing you'd like to treat yourself to ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

Whats for dinner later ?


----------



## jjk

sheperds pie and green beans

*what are you having?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jacket potato and cheese

Are you tired ? I am !


----------



## Dimplenose

Yes, first day back at work was a shock to the system.

Do you cat nap during the day?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you watching on tv later ?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Joanna Lumley programme about the Nile

*Do you like watching travel documentaries?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

whats your favourite quiz show ?


----------



## mandymouse

A Question of Sport

*Have you booked to see any shows or concerts this year ?*


----------



## PJB71

No not upto now, but DD's have a list as long as your arm!!

What have you had for dinner this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

jacket potato

Is your heating on ?


----------



## PJB71

Not at the mo its lovely and sunny here, why is yours?

Would you rather be too hot or too cold?


----------



## ely3857

*Too cold, I detest been hot and sweaty!

Erm, how many kids do you have?



Jodie*


----------



## Verity Chambers

ONE AND ONE ON THE WAY.

Where was your last meal out at?


----------



## natalielongstaff

last weekend

are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## PJB71

I am are you?

When was the last time you had a hangover!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i am

hangover was probably a few weeks ago 

What was the last thing you drank ?


----------



## PJB71

Coffee about 10mins ago, what about you?

Are you a good cook?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea and i can be !!

Do you use twitter or facebook ?


----------



## PJB71

No, DH and DD both Facebook but I havnt bothered

Did you treat yourself to anything nice this weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Did you?*


----------



## PJB71

A new lawn mower - long story

Do you like food shopping?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Yes, I like all shopping!!

Are you watching telly?? What are you watching?


----------



## Danauk

A channel 4 programme about autism.

*Do you prefer to use a PC or a laptop?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't mind either in the day but prefer laptop in the evening so I can watch TV too!

*What is the most exotic location you've visited?*


----------



## mandymouse

Castaway Cay

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

The Joanna Lumley programme about the Nile

*Do you like flying?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

YES!!

What is your all time favourite meal?


----------



## ely3857

*I'm a big fan of sandwiches!

Do you start your day with tea or coffee?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Christmas Dinner

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Tea

Center Parcs Kempervennen - summer

What is your favourite sandwich filling?


----------



## PJB71

I think it would probably be chicken, salad & salad cream - yum yum

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## A Small World

usually savoury (but occasionally sweet especially if chocolate concerned)

you?


----------



## PJB71

savoury, couldn't tell you the last time I had anything sweet, crisps are my downfall

Whats your favourite flavour crisps?


----------



## Dimplenose

salt and vinegar

what's yours?


----------



## PJB71

I looove all flavours except prawn cocktail but if I had to decide it would probably have to be salt and vinegar

What are you most looking forward to this week sofar?


----------



## A Small World

The weekend 

Whats your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't eat chocolate

What is the craziest thing you have ever done?


----------



## Muscateer

When we were younger a dare was to walk over the harbour gates when the tide was in. No one ever fell in but now it sends chills through me thinking what could have happened.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to an appointment then to Sainsburys

*What about you ? What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## ely3857

*Dropping Alba of at a friends for a few hours then I need to wrap some eBay stuff & post then grocery shopping

Is it sunny where you are today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## ely3857

*Still in my PJ's

What time did you wake up this morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera *


----------



## ely3857

*HeHe, one of our local Netmum's co-ordinater passed out drunk on the floor (at someone's house) on Saturday night!

Do you display photo's around the house / put in an album / only on disc or PC or all three?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

All 3

Do you plan to have more children ?


----------



## ely3857

*Several

Have you got a favourite outfit you keep but accept it will almost never fit you again?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, its a dress thats too big 

What are you having for breakfast ?


----------



## ely3857

*Me 'n Alba had toast, she stole some of mine because it looked nicer

How are you wearing your hair today?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

I had about 4 inches cut off mine on Saturday so I'm quite chuffed with my new style, its all blowed dry and straightened this morning!

What book are you reading at the moment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Still Body of Evidence by Patricia Cornwell, but I should finish this today on the train journey to Portsmouth

What are you reading?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Past Secrets, Cathy Kelly

Who did you last speak to on the phone?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our manager just before I left work yesterday

What is your favourite food?


----------



## mandymouse

I love Italian food 

*What is your fave fizzy drink ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Diet coke

If you go to a food court when out shopping which stand do you head to?


----------



## PJB71

I dont really have a favourite I like to look at them all then decide on what I fancy

Whats your favourite flower?


----------



## ely3857

*Hmmm, Not a big fan of flowers but I like bright and colourful bunches!

What you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken, Mash and Peas

What is your favourite ride?


----------



## ely3857

*Hmm, changes often but at the mo' i'd have to say The Hulk, it was Gavin's first Orlando coaster and turned him into a coaster nut!

What are your plans for the afternoon?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i have a few hours off so im going to have coffee with a friend 

What are your plans ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Finish the packing, laundry, etc and then head for the station to start our holiday

What are your plans?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Dising and ironing as I'm stuck in with DD who seems to have a sickness bug that is going around 

What was the last film you watched at home?


----------



## dolphingirl47

17 Again

What is your favourite film?


----------



## natalielongstaff

shawshank redemption

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you?


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly no 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## ely3857

*I'm having a Netmum's night in at mine on Fri (Chilli & Wii) and then the Sat after i'm going to a hotel for a hen weekend. First time leaving Alba, daddy'll be at grandma's before I checked-in!

How about you, when are your next party plans for?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My next party is hopefully the Sail Away Party on the Disney Magic on Saturday night. I normally avoid this, but this time I have something to celebrate.

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

egypt

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## jjk

soup

*what are you watching on tv this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

Where were you born ?


----------



## mandymouse

Coventry

*If I gave you £100, what would you buy with it ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Alcohol 

Bath or Shower ?


----------



## ely3857

*Unfortunately time and ecomony dictate shower.

If you found a penny, would you pick it up?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, all day long i'd have good luck

Do you have a lucky number ?


----------



## PJB71

dont think so do you?

Are you having any vino tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no and no

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## PJB71

childrens hospital on itv, what about yours?

Have you had a good day today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really 

Are you in your pj's ?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Do you get the munchies in the evening?*


----------



## ely3857

*Always but have only indulged them twice in the last three and a half weeks, new regime in our house!

Do you eat alot of fruit?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## PJB71

No do you?

What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## Ware Bears

Two Shetland Sheepdogs and not early enough! 

*Do you have any children?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes 4 

Have you had any alcohol today?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## mandymouse

In just over 6 weeks I'll be on my way back to WDW

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working till 5pm and then i have a 1st aid course tonight !

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Black trousers, Long top.


What's for breakfast?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and toast

What perfume are you wearing today ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Rock and Rose Valentino


What colour socks are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no socks, black tights !

What about you ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No socks today 

Do you have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes im off to Tenby 

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## wilma-bride

One of the many John's at work 

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Lessons in Heartbreak by Cathy Kelly

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had a couple of weetabix, a ww yoghurt and a ww bar

*What colour nail polish are you wearing ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

none

What are you doing this afternoon ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Clear (is that a colour )

*What colour is your hair - and is it natural?*


----------



## Muscateer

Blonde and yes its natural but also has highlights or lowlights

Are you working today?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

yes at work now till 3 then ironing for my mum till 6 


Do you work? if so what is your job?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, I work part time for the MOD - my current job title (and this made people laugh when I said it on Saturday) is Requirements Coherence Portal Manager.

*What is your favourite meal? Starter, main and dessert*


----------



## tennisfan

Depends on where i'm eating but usually dessert

*Whats yours?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Potato skins, whatever main i fancy and the cheesecake

Whats your fave cocktail ?


----------



## ely3857

*Sex on the Beach

Anything decent on TV tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

Only Waterloo Road I think

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## ely3857

*Wedding and engagement ring

What item would you like to replace the most Car or House?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

car !

What have you had for dinner ?


----------



## jjk

quorn curry

*whats your favourite soft drink ?*


----------



## ely3857

*Coke

Daddy or chips?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Daddy!!!!

*Where is your next holiday?*


----------



## Danauk

Sydney, Australia (and a few other parts of Australia to visit relatives.)

*Are you watching anything on TV tonight?*


----------



## ely3857

*Waterloo Road.

What did you have for tea?*


----------



## PJB71

Chinese chicken stir fry

Have you bought anything today?


----------



## tennisfan

No, haven't been out today

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## ely3857

*Taking Alba to Sunderland to see her great aunt and great grandma and second cousin. 

Erm, did you cook tea or have it cooked for you?*


----------



## A Small World

Had it cooked for me

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## ely3857

*Nope, on week three of a month long chocolate and crisp ban.

Have you had any alcohol this week?*


----------



## PJB71

None since Sundaytrying to dietonly drinking at the weekends (But the weekend last week started on Wednesday)

What is your fav tipple?


----------



## Danauk

champagne

How many TV's do you have in your house?


----------



## PJB71

8, what about you?

What is your favourite food?


----------



## PoppyAnna

2
and
Thai.

What is your favourite UK theme park?


----------



## Danauk

Alton Towers (we have AP's!)

*Do you like to ride rollercoasters?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I do since DBF introduced me to them in 2008!

*When was your last holiday?*


----------



## PJB71

December

What is the best thing that has happened to you today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

erm !! having a laugh with my mates

When are you going to bed ?


----------



## ely3857

*22.30 ish

What time do you get up on a weekday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ely3857 said:


> *22.30 ish
> 
> What time do you get up on a weekday?*



about 6.45

Has someone done something nice for you today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, my friend went to the chemist and got some diarolyte (sp?) for me so I didn't have to drag DD (who is unwell) out to the shops 

When is your next "milestone" birthday?


----------



## A Small World

In 10 years 

Whats the most boring thing youve done today?


----------



## ely3857

*2018, I'll 40

Do you like Xmas for Xmas day alone or all the build up aswell?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i love it all

Whats your fave fruit ?


----------



## ely3857

*Apples, mainly because there easy and i'm lazy

What bread? (White/Brown/Granary etc)*


----------



## natalielongstaff

white

Are you in your pj's ?


----------



## Danauk

Yes

What time do you have to get up tomorrow?


----------



## Muscateer

Just the usual for through the week 6 am as I go to gym early.

Have you got your next hair appointment booked?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, for this afternoon 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

working and a trip to tesco 

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

working 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Disney t-shirt and cropped jeans

*What perfume are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Coco Chanel

Are you doing anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nina

what have you eaten / drunk so far today ?


----------



## torsie24

Just water. Muesli and redbush tea time in about 2 minutes once Jack is out of the shower.

*Do you prefer baths or showers?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

baths

Are you still tired ?


----------



## ely3857

*Nope! ~ I had a feed free night and didn't get up until 07.30 and that was of my own accord and not because I had a baby screaming for my attention!

What's your next must do task of the day?*


----------



## tennisfan

Don't have anything planned so just making the most of a rest day from work

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny, hot and humid

Who was the last person you sent a text to?


----------



## fav_is_tink

my son

what's for lunch today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Soup.

What are you having?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just a sandwich

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## tennisfan

No, back on day shift tomorrow so early start

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dear john

do you have washing on the line ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

yes, lots of towels and few school shirts 


what can you hear right now?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Poorly DD breathing softly in her sleep.

Are you reading a book at the moment?


----------



## PJB71

The birds in the garden, (they drive me mad!!)

What day to you usually do your food shoppin?


----------



## natalielongstaff

monday morning

What was the last thing you brought ?


----------



## PJB71

Food yesterday - really exciting

Have you got a busy weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

very !!!

Where do you do your food shopping ?


----------



## PJB71

Majority of it in Asda but youngest DD has a dairy and wheat allergy so spend my life visiting everyother supermarket for her "Goodies"

Are you working today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, child is sleeping at the moment !

What do you prefer Tea or Coffee ?


----------



## PJB71

Wine - Coffee

what are your plans for the rest of the day?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working till 6.30 pm 

What do you have on your feet ?


----------



## PJB71

socks and slippers, my feet are always cold even in the summer

Do you have your toe's painted?


----------



## PoppyAnna

nothing

Are your feet ready for summer sandals yet?


----------



## karentan

no

are you watching tv right now?


----------



## ely3857

*Yeah, ITV

What time will you be having your tea?*


----------



## torsie24

7.30 - we time it for Eastenders! (Losers I know!) 8pm on Mon & Fri, 7.30 on Tue and Thurs and then we get very confused on a wednesday! 

*If you could have anything for dinner tonight what would it be?*


----------



## ely3857

*Indian Takeaway

Have you ever started, but not finished a trip report?*


----------



## torsie24

I'm halfway through one now, does that count? It will be finished in the enxt couple of weeks though. 
*
If you could have any unusual animal as a pet what would you have?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i wouldnt

Who do you bank with ?


----------



## torsie24

Lloyds TSB and Halifax

What was the last thing you bought yourself that was a real treat?


----------



## ely3857

*Some hair dye!

How many pairs of jeans do you own?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

about 5

Whats for dinner later ?


----------



## torsie24

Enchiladas with Quorn Chilli left over from Tuesday.

*What is your favourite TV show at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lost

What is your fave clothes shop ?


----------



## Dimplenose

C&A 

Who was your first celebrity crush?


----------



## ely3857

*Jason Donovan

Who's your current celebrity crush?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Louie spence 


What is your fav flavour milkshake?


----------



## Dimplenose

Lime

What's your favourite fruit?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Mango.

Do you have long hair?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What colour is your sofa ?


----------



## ely3857

*Brown leather, chocolatey colour

Do you like Scrubs?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

never seen it

Who is your fave actor/actress ?


----------



## ely3857

*I don't think I have one.

How easy do you loose your temper with your OH?*


----------



## mandymouse

I don't tend to lose my temper much

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## ely3857

*Leaders debate then Outnumbered

Do you wear heels often?*


----------



## Danauk

No, I really don't like heels!

*What was the last thing you had to drink?*


----------



## torsie24

Orange, Lemon and Pineapple squash

*Coke or Pepsi?*


----------



## ely3857

*Coke

Have you dieted recently?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Do you like the new Dr Who?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Dont watch it....

when was the last time you were tipsy?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the weekend

Are you doing anything nice this weekend ?


----------



## Muscateer

Can't remember, typical Scot can hold my drink

What are your plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working, then driving to Tenby 

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## Muscateer

3 weeks time, back home for a couple months

What time will you finish work today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

5.15pm

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## Muscateer

No still in pjs and its 20 to 10 here

Have you had a cuppa yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive just finished one 

What is your favourite candle scent ?


----------



## ely3857

*Can stand them, sorry!

Are you up for a specific reason or just up?!*


----------



## Muscateer

Up as I couldn't sleep any longer as I have a sore shoulder

Are you meeting up with any friends today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I'm meeting up with a few friends in Wales this evening 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

much the same as you !!

What are you having for breakfast ?


----------



## jjk

toast and tea

*what are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

White trousers and a black sleeveless top

Have you got your make-up on yet?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes.

What make-up colours suit you?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Don't know what suits but I wear mostly browns/greens on eyes 

What was the last song you heard on the radio?


----------



## Muscateer

A blast from the past Blondie - Atomic

Have you got washing hanging out today?


----------



## torsie24

No - I'm at work. If I was at home I would have though. 

What is your favourite tea?


----------



## ely3857

*Sandwiches! (Just like Joey from Friends!)

What's your favourite evening out?*


----------



## mandymouse

A nice meal, drinkies and a few friends 

*What is your current fave TV programme ?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

I've got 2 favs just now!  The Pacific / Lost final season 

What's for lunch?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Salad.

You?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Haven't decided, feel kinda chilly right now might make some soup!

Do you have your nails painted? If so what colour?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no they are not painted

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## ely3857

*Already had leftovers, chicken Jamballaya

Whats for tea?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

Where were you born ?


----------



## jjk

Leeds

*are you going out tonight ?*


----------



## PJB71

No I love staying in Friday Night with a bottle of something nice

Whats your favourite day of the week?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Monday.

Who did you sit next to at school?


----------



## natalielongstaff

sam

Do you have any children ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, three daughters

*What day of the week were you born on?*


----------



## Muscateer

Thursday

What are your plans for today?


----------



## jjk

popping into High wycombe to do some shopping

*what are you wearing today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Jeans and a blue top

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Our weekends are Friday and Saturday so I have been out for a few drinks, shopping and had a hospital appointment.

Are you having a takeaway tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Ware Bears

The Missing by Jane Casey

*How about you?*


----------



## ely3857

*Twilight ~ Breaking Dawn

Do you watch Britains Got Talent?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Not if I can help it 

*What did you have for dinner tonight?*


----------



## ely3857

*KFC ~ We have one takeaway a week and tonight was the lucky night!

When was the last time you ate a full English breakfast?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Can't remember - probably in the 1980s!!

Which was the first Dr Who actor that you remember?


----------



## Ware Bears

Jon Pertwee ~ he was a friend of my uncle but sadly I never met him

*Did you enjoy Dr Who tonight?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't watch it.

What are you up to now?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Sat at work browsing the net, doing my last bit of information planning for hols and making sure i don't spend anymore money lol 


Whats for breakfast?


----------



## jjk

just a coffee

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

16 hour shift at work yay! lol


what about you?


----------



## Muscateer

Housework, supermarket shopping and had to get a new tyre on my car

When did you last have your hair done?


----------



## Dimplenose

February - it could do with cutting again now!

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## Danauk

Lillies, but I can't have them in my house because of my cats!

*Have you done any housework today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope

*Have you had a nice weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Its been ok, was working all day today though

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Tinks1984

BBQ chicken and wedges 

*What car would be yours if money wasn't an object?*


----------



## mandymouse

A red Mini with a Union Flag on the roof 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

catching up on the jobs i should have done this weekend !

what about you ?


----------



## Goofysmate

We are looking after our grandson this morning & spending the afternoon recovering 


What is your fav brand of chocolate


----------



## Dollyrar

Has to be Cadburys, too many classic bars 

What song would/did you play as your first wedding dance?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Three Times A Lady, The Commodores even though it wasn't what we'd requested, band got mixed up  But they more than made up for it throughout the night!


What did you have for breakfast this morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and toast

Are you still tired this morning ?


----------



## silver apple

A bit.
*
What factor suncreme do you use?*


----------



## tennisfan

No not today, although i'm working lates today so will be later

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A bit hazy

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Grey shorts and a pink t-shirt

What are you planning to treat yourself to next?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had a couple of weetabix, a ww yoghurt and a ww bar

*Have you got any plans for the Bank Holiday weekend ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, I'm visiting a friend in London.

Have you?


----------



## PJB71

Havnt really thought that far but DP's have a caravan in Wales so no doubt we will endup there at some point

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

loads

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## jjk

my middle son Julian about his Exams 

*what are you watching on tv tonight ?*


----------



## silver apple

My ds
*
Will you be following the World Cup?*


----------



## jjk

yes

*what are you having for tea?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im having beans on toast

Do you have any siblings ?


----------



## jjk

yes my lovely sister karen

*what about you?*


----------



## Dollyrar

One older brother.

What is the last thing that genuinely impressed you?


----------



## Dimplenose

Some sculptures at V&A museum

Do you do any arts or crafts?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm not very crafty

*What is your fave smiley ?* This is mine


----------



## natalielongstaff

this one 
Whats on your tv right now ?


----------



## PJB71

Not got it on at the moment

Whats the worst hangover you've ever had?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure i can narrow that down !!

Are you doing anything exciting over the bank holiday weekend ?


----------



## PJB71

(me either) not really sure as of yet, DP have got a caravan in wales so there expecting us to visit them there but DD's want to stay at home

What are your plans?


----------



## ely3857

*Hen w/end Sat/Sun and Monday prob chilling, maybe go to the park or for a walk with Gavin & Alba

Do you regulary have a Sunday roast dinner on a Sunday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no not really

whats your fave roast meat ?


----------



## PJB71

beef

Do you make proper gravy or instant?


----------



## natalielongstaff

PJB71 said:


> Do you make proper gravy or instant?



instant

Do you have any candles burning ?


----------



## ely3857

*Nope.

Curtains or blinds?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like both

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Not yet, only just got back in from Flashback to the 80's at areobix 

*What was your first pet's name?*


----------



## PJB71

A dog called Max

Sweet or Savoury?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Savoury

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## PJB71

When in bored and ive got no one to talk too DH working and DD's are in bed

Do you have supper?


----------



## mandymouse

Not usually

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ive got toddler group this morning

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum to the supermarket, then hopefully sitting out in the garden this afternoon

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## ely3857

*Still in my pj's but I will be in jeans, a new checked shirt I got yesterday from Next and some flip-flops, probably pink

What colour nail polish are you wearing, if any?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Only clear nail polish 

*Do you have sun today?*


----------



## jjk

blue

*what did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea and toast

What make up are you wearing ?


----------



## ely3857

*None, never do, I look like a clown

Favourite Orlando park?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ooh probably, Mk

What have you got on your feet ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

socks & black boots


what perfume are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

I'm not

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## ely3857

*Left over chilli and mashed potato (don't ask!)

Chocolate or crisps?*


----------



## Dollyrar

Crisps! 

Which 3 famous people (living or dead) would like invite to a dinner party?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Crisps

Have you got washing on the line today ?


----------



## PJB71

got some out on the line and some in the tumble dryer as its beds day
so its coming out my ears

Were would you like to be at this present moment in time?


----------



## Muscateer

Happy here as I am sitting at the pool with my laptop and thinking about a glass of wine

Are you a member of any clubs?


----------



## ely3857

*Erm, I am in a Netmum's group and we meet alot and also on a fundraising commitee for a little lad with Leukemia

Crocs or not!*


----------



## PJB71

For the garden

How long/short is your hair


----------



## ely3857

*Just below shoulder length, used to be butt long but I sat on it in the bath and panicked because my head was stuck under water, got it chopped the next day!

Do you wash your hair every day?*


----------



## PJB71

No as its naturally curly and it ends up like a big frizz ball if I do

Do you have anything nice planned for this evening?


----------



## Muscateer

No plans for tonight

Do you wear make-up everyday?


----------



## PJB71

No only if I have to go out

Were do you usually do your food shopping?


----------



## Muscateer

Spinneys or Carrefour

Do you still live in the town you was brought up in?


----------



## PJB71

No, do you?

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## fav_is_tink

yes, pasta

what are you most looking forward to in the next 6 months?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Probably my holiday to Orlando.

You?


----------



## mandymouse

WDW and a Disney Cruise 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Muscateer

My trip home for the summer then coming back to AD end of August and getting my new car.

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

What have you had for lunch?


----------



## fav_is_tink

cereal & a yoghurt

what is your favourite flower?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lillies

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## tennisfan

Sunflowers

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just watching tv

you ?


----------



## ely3857

*Do the 'big' shop online then nowt special.

Asda / Tesco / Morrisons or Sainsburys?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Asda or tesco

What is your fave song atm ?


----------



## silver apple

Don't stop believing
*
Would you ever lie about your age?*


----------



## PJB71

Don't think so, not upto now anyway

What size shoe do you take?


----------



## natalielongstaff

5

What is your fave tv programme ?


----------



## PJB71

havnt really got one ATM, what about you?

What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## silver apple

I'm off to work for 7pm
*
Do you enjoy sunbathing?*


----------



## Dimplenose

No - far too fair skinned for that 

What was you favourite subject at school?


----------



## mandymouse

Cooking (shame I hate it now though  )

*When is your next night away ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im off to joh's this weekend 

Are you cooking dinner tonight ?


----------



## silver apple

I've made a Tuna pasta bake for later.
*
Do you have any pets?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes a dog and a cat

Who is your fave actor/actress ?


----------



## ely3857

*Don't really have one, I have a long list of one's I don't like!

Fave film?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shawshank redemption

What actor/actress do you least like ?


----------



## Muscateer

Nicole Kidman, Tom Cruise and Brad Pitt except when he was in the Oceans films

Do you have the radio on?


----------



## mandymouse

No, just the TV

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

housework this morning  & Garden centre this afternoon 


*Do you like gardening*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What car do you drive ?


----------



## mandymouse

Silver Ford Ka

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown linen trousers and a yellow top

What time did you get up ?


----------



## jjk

6.30

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## torsie24

I'm working, In the office this morning and then this afternoon I'm going to a trade show thingy at Earls Court.

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## Muscateer

No I am allergic to them

Are you going out shopping today?


----------



## fav_is_tink

no unfortunately 



what was the last website you visited before DIS


----------



## disney_princess_85

Hotmail.

What have you had for breakfast?


----------



## fav_is_tink

weetabix and a coffee

what did you have?


----------



## tennisfan

A banana & cup of tea

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Going to London.

You?


----------



## natalielongstaff

spending the weekend with Joh 

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## tennisfan

Leftover pasta salad

*What are you having?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had my usual weetabix, ww yog and a banana

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Alice in Wonderland

What do you order from the Chinese?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Something with tofu.

What do you order from the Indian?


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing, I don't like Indian

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

hot but cloudy !!!

Are you doing any housework today ?


----------



## PJB71

Ive done as much as its getting for the day!! - what about you?

What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive got to go on a 1st aid course

What about you ?


----------



## PJB71

DD's have got Karate for an hour but hoping DH will be home to take them so hopefully sitting with my feet up

Whats on the menu for tea tonight?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't know.

How many pets have you had?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta

how long is your hair ?


----------



## PJB71

Depends on if I leave it curly or straighten it (thank god for GHD's)but i'd say mid length

Have you every bitten your nails?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sadly yes

What do you have on your feet ?


----------



## PJB71

Socks & Slippers

Are you wearing perfume today?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bourneville

What is your fave song ?


----------



## mandymouse

There's nothing I like in the charts at the moment

*What are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I've been to pilates, had my tea and we're now catching up on some of our recorded programmes on TV...lazy night from now! 

*What is your favourite ice cream flavour?*


----------



## A Small World

Depends on what i fancy but I really like plain vanilla

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## ely3857

*Sausage and egg sandwich

Do you watch Crimewatch?*


----------



## silver apple

No.  Way too scary
*
What's your favourite colour?*


----------



## A Small World

pink or purple

whats yours?


----------



## ely3857

*I'd say a strong orange or purple

Are you wearing polish on your toe nails?*


----------



## A Small World

no not at the moment

are you going out on bank holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

I hope so

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going into town with Amanda and Sophie

What about you ?


----------



## jjk

working and going to Tesco

*what did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## Muscateer

Bagel with jam and OJ

Have you got washing hanging out yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not today

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## ely3857

*Still in pj's then jeans and a white gypsey top that's currently on my bedroom floor! Alba's in the cutest gingham short dungaress's though!

What about you, what threads are you in today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Jeans & a white long sleeve top

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

clouding over  

What star sign are you?


----------



## ely3857

*Virgo, and yes, I am a 'typical' one!

How many kids do you have?*


----------



## Muscateer

Virgo

Do you have any monthly beauty treatments?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

Do you?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes facial, pedicure and manicure and eyebrows threaded (twice per month)

How often do you change your hairstyle?


----------



## ely3857

*I don't! 

Do you watch any daytime tv?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No, I work full time.

Do you?


----------



## ely3857

*Yeah, Alba doesn't like cartoons, she's a Wright Stuff and Loose Women kinda girl! 6 months old and she has very strong opinions!

What's your dream job?*


----------



## Muscateer

Formula One driver

Have you got any siblings?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Have you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, two brothers.

Do you?

By the way ely3857, Alba is a really interesting name- do you mind me asking where it's from?


----------



## natalielongstaff

one brother

Have you brought anything today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly not

*What is the next thing you'd like to treat yourself to ?*


----------



## Muscateer

I have my eye on a Dior handbag but hubbie has a bigger eye on my purse

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea !

What about you ?


----------



## ely3857

disney_princess_85 said:


> By the way ely3857, Alba is a really interesting name- do you mind me asking where it's from?



It was in a baby names book some friends bought for me, Gavin read it, listed his favourites, I crossed out the one's I didn't like then he choose from the few that were left. I've been asked if it's from the book The Time Travellers Wife but i'd never heard of it until someone asked me!

*I'm eating a corned beef sandwich now, then a banana

Do you eat your evening meal at the table or on your knee?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

at the table

What colour is your sofa ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

At the table.



natalielongstaff said:


> What colour is your sofa ?



Two are cream and we have an antique brown leather one in the family/dining room.

how many TV's do you have at home?


----------



## ely3857

*Brown Leather / Two but only one is plugged in

Eastenders and Coronation Street*


----------



## natalielongstaff

neither

Starbucks or costa ?


----------



## ely3857

*Both, I prefer Costa but i'll have either!

Mickey or Minnie?*


----------



## tennisfan

Mickey

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## Muscateer

Minnie

Red, White or Rose wine?


----------



## tennisfan

None, not a fan of wine

*What is your favourite cocktail?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Rosé.

Beer, wine or spirit?



ely3857 said:


> It was in a baby names book some friends bought for me, Gavin read it, listed his favourites, I crossed out the one's I didn't like then he choose from the few that were left. I've been asked if it's from the book The Time Travellers Wife but i'd never heard of it until someone asked me!



I think that's a good way to pick a name. It's very different! I like unusual names, rather than the usual Sarah/Kate/Louise etc. (sorry if anyone has one of those names, you know what I mean! ).


----------



## natalielongstaff

Wine, cant stand beer !

Whats your fave flavour of crisps ?


----------



## Muscateer

Fave cocktail - Strawberry Daiquiri

and yes to wine and spirits too

Do you order a starter or dessert?


----------



## silver apple

Both of course
*
Are you doing something nice for the bank holiday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes im going to Joh's 

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm getting my hair done.

At what age do you think you looked your best?


----------



## ely3857

*Hmmmm, at 18 I def' looked my best but didn't know it so does that count?

How tall are you?*


----------



## mandymouse

5' 4"

*Do you know who'll you'll be voting for in the election ?*


----------



## ely3857

*Yes, we've looked at the local situation and need to vote tactically to save our local government. We may have voted elsewhere if the situation wasn't what it is in our area.

Do you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

It has been

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera *


----------



## tennisfan

One of a friend who decided when we bought food for our table at a charity race night he would by & whole slab of pate, so it is of him posing with it

*Whats for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

spag bol

What washing powder/liquid do you use ?


----------



## mandymouse

For clothes washing - Fairy Gels, and for washing up Asda own lemon

*What brand of coffee do you buy ?*


----------



## silver apple

We don't drink coffee in our house.
*
Do you like any fruit tea's?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you watch Glee ?


----------



## Dimplenose

No

Who is the first UK Prime Minister that you can remember?


----------



## natalielongstaff

thatcher 

Are you tired tonight ?


----------



## ely3857

*Nope, fab night's kip last night

Do you wear skirts/dresses often?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, a lot.....the childminder unofficial uniform is denim and i like to break free 

Did you pass your driving test 1st time ?


----------



## Dimplenose

Yes

what was you favourite TV programme as a child?


----------



## natalielongstaff

grange hill

Are you going to wdw this year ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

glee and bones 

Do you have any phobias ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Mice and rats

Will you be watching the leaders debate tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## silver apple

No, but soon

*Will you vote next week?*


----------



## torsie24

Yes I will.
*
Are you watching the debate?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Sort of

*Are you doing anything nice tomorrow?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Oops ..... posted on wrong thread.


----------



## silver apple

Just everyday stuff

*Have you ever done any extreme sports?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Sorry, my posts keep duplicating.  Think it's a message I need to go to bed!


----------



## Muscateer

Christmassy films

What time did you get up today?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toddler group and asda and washing uniforms !

What about you ?


----------



## jjk

Im working

*what are you wearing?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

denim jeans and a grey t shirt

What are you having for breakfast ?


----------



## ely3857

*I had bran flakes with banana

What time will you first be leaving the house today?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

left at 8.30am

were you a good student at school?


----------



## ely3857

*Yes. Too scared of my mam to be anything but!

How far did you take your education?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

left school at 16 with 8 o' levels but since starting job i'm currently in i've gained a good few more qualifications, maybe going to sign up for my degree soon but procrastinating about it a fair bit


what are you reading at the moment?


----------



## torsie24

I'm reading 'Love Rules' by Freya North. Almost finished with it and am about to try 'Twilight' as I've been avoiding the bandwagon but a colleague who is equally as pessimistic as me told me to give it a go.

*What is your favourite soft drink?*


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

*What are your plans for today? *


----------



## mandymouse

Asda and housework

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## silver apple

Bums, legs and tums class at 1, then school run etc and to work for 7.
*
Are you working over the bank holiday?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. 

What's the weather like?


----------



## fav_is_tink

dry & sunny, not overly warm though!

what's for lunch today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese and onion sandwich

Whats the weather like where you live ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

dry & sunny, not overly warm though!

do you wash your own outside windows or do you have a window cleaner do them?


----------



## torsie24

A bit of both actually. If I've not seen the window cleaner in a while and they need cleaning then I do them.

If you won the lottery tomorrow what is the first thing you'd spend the money on?


----------



## fav_is_tink

i'd be booking holidays so i could consider what to do with the rest of it lol

fav pop star when you were growing up?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Aha and bros 

What star sign are you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Capricorn

*What are your fave flavour crisps ?*


----------



## Dollyrar

Ready Salted.

Who is your favourite non-Disney cartoon character?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tom and jerry

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## ely3857

*Hmmm, at this rate about 2020!

What are you doing this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tv, pizza and wine

What about you ?


----------



## ely3857

*Roast beef for tea (slow cooker, I aint no Delia!) then t.v

What's the plan for tomorrow?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Driving to Joh's  can't wait to see her !!

Who is your best friend ?


----------



## ely3857

*Honestly, Gavin. I have a fab group of girlfriends but no best girlfriend

When did you last go to the dentist?*


----------



## gemmybear83

About 18 months ago   I try to avoid going but should go back...I ahve probably been struck off!!

*Do you have any phobias?*


----------



## Dimplenose

dogs, heights, wasps ...  but fears rather than phobias

who were presenting Blue Peter when you were a child?


----------



## A Small World

John Noakes and Valerie Singleton (Yes I know showing my age now)

What is your favourite perfume


----------



## Muscateer

At the moment Coco Chanel

Did you have a long lie today?


----------



## Dimplenose

No I couldn't sleep - I got up at 6:50

Who is your favourite comedian?


----------



## mandymouse

Jimmy Carr

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

A pottering around sort of day - a bit of food shopping, a bit of washing, a bit of tidying, a bit of DISsinf ...

Do you have a favourite cafe chain?


----------



## jjk

not really

*what have you had for breakfast?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a full english for brekkie

*Will you be having a takeaway/fast food this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## Muscateer

No takeaway but had a really good burger at Fuddruckers

Are you doing anything exciting today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Manchester for a bit of retail therapy 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Probably some shopping in Kingston

Where was you first overseas holiday?


----------



## Dollyrar

WDW 

Will you be voting on Thursday?


----------



## jjk

France

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Tenerife about twenty years ago

Do you ever holiday anywhere else other than a Disney holiday?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Not at the moment lol


What will you be doing on Bank Holiday Monday?


----------



## mandymouse

Recovering from many TGI cocktails 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not a bank holiday here but feel bad as it's my daughter's birthday tomorrow and I won't be with her.

What are you doing???


----------



## Dimplenose

Don't know - want to go out for the day but the weather looks naff!

When was the last time you wore wellies?


----------



## Muscateer

When I was about 12 going to the tattie picking

What room in the house do you plan to decorate next?


----------



## PoppyAnna

All of them!  (We're converting the loft at the mo, and nothing is going untouched! )

Will you be voting on thursday?


----------



## jjk

yes

*are you cooking Sunday lunch today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes roast beef for us

Do you have any bad habits?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

i have habits that annoy me, i click my jaw lots when im anxious


What about u?


----------



## Muscateer

Bite my nails when nervous 

Do you mix your drinks or stick to one kind when on a nightout?


----------



## silver apple

I'm not really a drinker...I'm an absolute disgrace to Scotland

*What's your biggest pet peeve?*


----------



## tennisfan

People with no manners & bad drivers

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## silver apple

Roast chicken and the trimmings.
*
Who has been your favourite James Bond*


----------



## Ware Bears

Roger Moore or Sean Connery

*What was your fave TV programme when a child?*


----------



## les2425

for me it was trumpton,chiggly and camberwick green.

what time did you get up today ?


----------



## jjk

7 am

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## A Small World

Going out for the day with Mum and DD - probably to Quarry Bank Mill in cheshire a National Trust Place

What are you doing?


----------



## Muscateer

Been out to the shops but we have a sandstorm here today so not good to be out in it for long. 

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## silver apple

Not yet?

*Are you on facebook?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Cloudy but it looks like it may brighten up

*What are you wearing?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

bright & sunny, no heat there tho!

*what did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Rice Krispies, toast and orange juice

*What are you wearing?*


----------



## silver apple

Brown cords and khaki green 2-layer top
*
How do you keep fit?*


----------



## Muscateer

Gym 5 days per week and swimming also

Have you got any hobbies?


----------



## Ware Bears

You mean apart from DISing? 

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

Scampi

*What are your fave flavour Pringles ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sour Cream & Onion or Tomato

Do you add salt to your food when on the plate?


----------



## Ware Bears

Very rarely

*Is it raining where you are?*


----------



## Muscateer

I can only wish for rain here

Coffee or tea?


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## A Small World

a cold sausage left over from our picnic

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## jjk

curly wirly

*what are you having for tea?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Fry's 5 centres ~ unfortunately they don't make it anymore   

*Do you take photos of your food for trip reports?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, because when I remember, I've usually eaten most of it 

*Do you have any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Oh yes we are going to Dubai to see Rod Stewart and Spandau Ballet

Do you wash your own car?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

No my husband does it.

Do you do your own decorating?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes for the most part

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

We had scampi for dinner

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

The last episode of Joanna Lumley on the Nile

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## A Small World

unfortunately work

what about you - anything more exciting


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

10 pm, am shattered!!

Whena dn where is your next holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Egypt in september

What colour is your hair ?


----------



## mandymouse

Brown with a hint of red

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive got loads to do !!!

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Coventry this morning 

*Have you got any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to a spa on saturday 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

black trousers & white shirt

what are you most looking forward to in the next couple of weeks?


----------



## tennisfan

Not having to work on the weekend for a couple of weeks, my cousin & friends joint birthday celebration & my trip to Disneyland Paris

*What about you?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm also looking forward to my trip to DLP. 

What are you up to today?


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym and washed my car so far

Did you buy anything exciting over the weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had a couple of weetabix, a ww yoghurt and a banana

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A cardigan last week

What colour are your nails painted ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Lilac.

Yours?


----------



## mandymouse

My toe nails are bright red 

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Watch, 2 rings, bracelet, necklace and ear-rings

Have you been able to wear sandals or flip flops yet or is it still too cold?


----------



## tennisfan

Too cold

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Brown pitta bread with chicken and salad.

What did you have?


----------



## tennisfan

Chicken salad wrap

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## jjk

sunny but windy

*what book are you currently reading ? *


----------



## tennisfan

Lessons in Heartbreak

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not reading anything at the moment but I am flying Monday night so will buy a book for then

What was the last thing you baked?


----------



## jjk

rock cakes

*whats your favourite flower?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lillies

Who is your fave actor/actress ?


----------



## mandymouse

Matt Damon and Sandra Bullock

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a clue

Whats your fave tv programme ?


----------



## Muscateer

Greys Anatomy

Have you had your tea yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## Dimplenose

No - but it is in the oven

What was the last photograph you took?


----------



## natalielongstaff

it was one of our dog

What have you had for dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

Sausage sandwiches

*If I gave you £100, what would you buy yourself with it*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A Guerlain lipstick, Lancome mascara and clinique powder - go for a cocktail with the change 

What would you buy?


----------



## natalielongstaff

shoes !

Are you in your pj's ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, just had a shower

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

watching tv !

What time are you going to bed


----------



## Muscateer

Probably around 10.30ish

Which household chore do you put off for as long as you can?


----------



## natalielongstaff

The ironing

are you working today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, I've got today to myself 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working all day then the dreaded 1st aid course later !

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

cropped jeans and a pink T shirt

*what have you had for breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast

What make-up are you wearing ?


----------



## mandymouse

eyeliner and mascara

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nina

Do you save any of your change ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, 20p's

*What are you most looking forward to at the moment?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going home on Monday

Do you keep all your appointments in a diary, calendar or phone?


----------



## tennisfan

Diary or Calender

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## jjk

working till 2 then housework

*whats the last thing you bought yourself?*


----------



## Muscateer

Face cream

Have you got washing hanging out today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

No

have you brought yourself anything today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes a mexican chiili wrap for lunch

When is your next night out?


----------



## mandymouse

On Friday I'm going to see Rihanna

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a kit kat 

What colour are your shoes today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Brown flip flops

Do you eat fruit daily?


----------



## tennisfan

Try to but prefer veg over fruit

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

at the moment its Fireflies

Where were you born ?


----------



## tennisfan

Gillingham, Kent

*What was your 1st car?*


----------



## Muscateer

Ford Sierra

Do you collect anything?


----------



## jjk

no

*what are you watching on tv this evening?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

The new thing on sky1 at 9pm, can't remember but I think it's called strike force.  It has Richard Armitage in it

What will you be watching?


----------



## mandymouse

Waterloo Road, and I don't know what else is on

edited to add that we'll be watching that Strike Back too

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Friday night - bingo night at school....eyes down!  I'm out saturday night too, which is rare for me - five couples going for a meal!


When did you last have alcohol?


----------



## Muscateer

Last night

Have you ever had a surprise birthday party organised for you?


----------



## PJB71

Lastnight - so much for the diet!!

What are you having for tea tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a clue

What are you having ?


----------



## PJB71

Chicken Stir Fry

Whats your favourite recipe?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lime chicken stir fry, havn't had it for ages though !

What star sign are you ?


----------



## ely3857

*Virgo.

Do you make a lot of homemade food or are you addicted to packets & freezer shops!*


----------



## natalielongstaff

mostly packets im afraid !

What is your fave take-away order ?


----------



## Muscateer

Butter chicken, pilau rice and paratha bread

What colour are the towels in your bathroom?


----------



## jjk

blue

*whats the last song you heard?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a clue !

Who is your fave cartoon character ?


----------



## ely3857

*Homer Simpson

Do you enjoy Family guy?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*Whats your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## ely3857

*Visiting my mum at some point, prob Sat, then staying in trying not to spend money!

What about you, owt excited planned?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going to see Rihanna on Friday and the Black Eyed Peas on Saturday

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## PJB71

Im very sad, I dont possess a camera!! - DH and both DD's all have a digital camera so I leave the pic taking to them

Are you watching TV?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

When are you going to bed ?


----------



## PJB71

DH working late so when im bored!!

Have you got your pj's on?


----------



## A Small World

not yet no

Have you had any chocolate today


----------



## PJB71

No dont eat chocolate, dont really like it

Have you had any vino tonight?


----------



## A Small World

no not had any for ages

have you eaten anything today you shouldnt have


----------



## PJB71

No food wise im really good, but its a different story when it comes to alcohol

What is your biggest weekly indulgence?


----------



## Muscateer

We often go out on a Friday for a champagne brunch (big thing here)

Are you up to anything exciting today?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm just taking my mum into Coventry

*What about you ? what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## jjk

not yet

*what are you wearing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pink Tink t-shirt and cropped jeans

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going to Dubai later today

What did you have for breakfast


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast

What is your fave uk city ?


----------



## Muscateer

Edinburgh

Are you working today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What do you have on your feet ?


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing I am still in my pjs

Are you voting today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not allowed as I am a German citizen

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

Are you tired this morning ?


----------



## ely3857

*Nope, although I was up at 06.30 which is earlier than my preferred time but I slept very well.

What's for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea !

What mobile phone do you have ?


----------



## Muscateer

I work two a iphone and a sony ericsson

What was your fave subject at school?


----------



## dolphingirl47

English

What was yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

English Lit

Are you a good cook ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite dish to cook?


----------



## Brendalynn

Great interviews.


----------



## fav_is_tink

Chicken & Brocolli Bake, simple but tasty!

What's yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast or Stir fry's

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey and wet

What are you wearing today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Black skirt, peach top with black polka dots and grey cardigan.

You?


----------



## natalielongstaff

all in black !

Tea or coffee ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tea

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Muscateer

Eeyore

When was the last time you went dancing?


----------



## fav_is_tink

probably February!! But there will be lots of dancing a week on Sat at my 40th birthday party 


if you had to save one possession in your home from fire what would it be?


----------



## Muscateer

My passport so I could still get home on Monday

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## fav_is_tink

yes, I'm going shortly to meet a colleague for a meeting!

what's your favourite sandwich filling?


----------



## ely3857

*Oh lord, I love sandwiches full stop and the filling depends on my mood and what bread.....

Favourite pudding?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Key Lime Pie

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Pavlova or Cheesecake

Do you have a favourite ice-cream flavour?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Muscateer

Off to Dubai for the weekend then flying home to Scotland Monday night for 3 months

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ham sandwich

Do you have any socks on ?


----------



## Muscateer

No still have pjs on but really must go and get showered 

Does hubby ever cook for you?


----------



## mandymouse

LOL, that's too funny. *My* husband cooking .. no chance

*Have you voted yet ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nope, doing it later.

Have you?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Which mobile network are you on?


----------



## tennisfan

Virgin

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## PJB71

Some French stick with Chickeny sandwich filler stuff on, although couldnt quite find the chicken

Have you got any rain?


----------



## gemmybear83

Yes a little bit earlier but not at the moment.
*
Will you being staying up tonight to watch the election results?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Whats for dinner later ?


----------



## mandymouse

Baked potatoes and Tuna

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## Dimplenose

DD is watching a DVD of House

How close is your nearest shop?


----------



## natalielongstaff

5 min walk away

Do you watch any soaps ?


----------



## Dimplenose

Just the Bill occassionally.

What was your first car?


----------



## mandymouse

A blue Mini

*Have you eaten any chocolate today ? if so, what ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Just ate three jaffa cakes 

Sweets or chocolate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chocolate

Bath or Shower ?


----------



## tennisfan

Shower most of the time

*Have you been to vote?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i have

Are you looking forward to the weekend ?


----------



## jjk

yes I cant wait 

*are you going out this weekend and if so where are you going?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to a spa on saturday 

Whats your fave tv show ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have one at the moment

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Lost, 24 and FlashForward

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

work as usual !!!!

What about you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Eldest is off school so I'll be on the home front most of the day, not too bad though as I'm due a couple of deliveries

Did you vote?


----------



## jjk

yes 

*what are you wearing today?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

jeans & black top


what did you eat for breakfast?


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

no going to have a glass of rose though


do you have any washing out on your line?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yep, "eyes down" over at the school to support the PTA - usually a very good night

Are you cold today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A bit.

What are you up to tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Working nights all weekend

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

What do you want to see ?


----------



## wilma-bride

The Tooth Fairy - or Nightmare on Elm Street 

*What are you doing this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Going to see Rihanna

*What about you ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Poached egg on toast

What did you have?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ham sandwich

Will you have any alcohol tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes, maybe a couple of glasses of wine or bacardi & diet cokes 

*What alcohol do you like to drink at home ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

I seldom drink - but when I do it's usually wine.

What colour is your front door?


----------



## natalielongstaff

White upvc

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Was just wondering that myself - probably pasta then!

Are you artistic?  (I'm not)


----------



## silver apple

Not even a tiny bit!

*Do you read any magazines regularly?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you left or right handed ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Left


What time are you having dinner tonight


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.30

Do you have children ?


----------



## Danauk

No, we don't plan on having any.

*Do you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Piano to a very poor standard

What footwear did you wear today?


----------



## A Small World

Black boots to work

Do you have a favourite pair of shoes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, my Lydia Winter Crocs

What is your favourite item of jewellery?


----------



## Ware Bears

I have three Arribas Brothers Disney necklaces that I adore 

*What colour are your toenails painted?*


----------



## jjk

Blue

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Popping into town for brekkie this morning, and going to see the Black Eyed Peas tonight

*What about you ? what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Finish unpacking, do some laundry and maybe go to town to do some shopping

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## mandymouse

Tutto Italia & O'Hana

*What about you ? what's yours ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Tony's closely followed by Yak and Yeti

*What month is your birthday?*


----------



## disneyhockeymad

this month, infact tomorrow!!

*what's your favourite song?*


----------



## Ware Bears

for tomorrow! 

Moon River

*What's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I know it'ssad, but at the moment I really love It's A Small World by Baha Men as it reminds me of our cruise

What was the first place abroad that you visited?


----------



## Verity Chambers

We went tos spain when i was a teenager.

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A day trip to Amsterdam with my grandparents when I was 9

What is your favourite city?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Hard to choose, depends on my mood. But I love London and Milan.

Where do you live and if you had to move where to (in this country).


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Verity Chambers said:


> Hard to choose, depends on my mood. But I love London and Milan.
> 
> Where do you live and if you had to move where to (in this country).



I live near Edinburgh(any time you fancy) and would love to live way way up north.

  What is your fav childhood memory?


----------



## Ware Bears

Any involving horses

*Are you doing anything nice tomorrow?*


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing nice, housework and hospital appointment

Did you have a lie in today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really

Are you doing any housework today ?


----------



## A Small World

Yes I will be

Have you eaten anything yet today


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## A Small World

No

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea

What radio stations do you listen to ?


----------



## mandymouse

Mercia and Radio One

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## ely3857

*Asda this morning and now watching F1, might take the baby for a walk after it's finished.

Anything nice for tea?*


----------



## orlandothebeagle

natalielongstaff said:


> no
> 
> Are you dressed yet ?





ely3857 said:


> *Asda this morning and now watching F1, might take the baby for a walk after it's finished.
> 
> Anything nice for tea?*



No, its a micrave special cause I am at work.

 When are you back at work?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tomorrow

Have you had a take-away this weekend ?


----------



## orlandothebeagle

natalielongstaff said:


> tomorrow
> 
> Have you had a take-away this weekend ?



no but it is seriously tempting let me tell you.

 What is your fav takeaway?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chinese

are you a pessimist or an optimist ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

A natural pessimist, but try very hard not to be!!!

Do you support a football team?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No 

Do you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Leicester city

what was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had a spag bol

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## jjk

a can of diet coke about 5 mins ago

*what are you having for tea?*


----------



## ely3857

*I had a roast beef and onion sandwich, yummy!

What time will you be going to bed?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## orlandothebeagle

natalielongstaff said:


> not sure yet
> 
> Are you working tomorrow ?



Yes, night shift till 8.30 am then off for a week

 What is your fav disney character?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cinderella

Whats your fave disney movie ?


----------



## jjk

Beauty and the beast

*when is your next holiday ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mid September

Where did you go for your last holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

Florida 

*What skin care products do you use ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Avon

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are going to watch a DVD

What was the last film you saw in a cinema?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Snow white (at Mousemeets last week)

What is your favourite season?


----------



## natalielongstaff

summer

When is your birthday ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

In October

What is your favourite time of day?


----------



## natalielongstaff

when the kids have finally gone to bed 

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## A Small World

Bed time 

Are you wearing any jewellry at the moment


----------



## orlandothebeagle

A Small World said:


> Bed time
> 
> Are you wearing any jewellry at the moment



tiny saphire earings.
 Do you enjoy gardening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no 

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## orlandothebeagle

natalielongstaff said:


> no
> 
> What was the last thing you ate/drank ?



Vegi quorn cottage pie, yum yum.

  Do you think I will make it to 5000 posts by tonight


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes 

What is your fave song ?


----------



## orlandothebeagle

natalielongstaff said:


> yes
> 
> What is your fave song ?



lol, wake me up before you go go, reminds me of a dear dear friend I lost way too young.

  Whats the best hotel youve ever been to?


----------



## Danauk

The Venetian Hotel in las Vegas (we were for some unknown reason given a free upgrade to a high roller suite which had its own steam room and own sauna!!)

*What time will you be going to bed tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not late !

what is your favourite flavour of crisps ?


----------



## A Small World

Cheese and Onion

Are you wearing any perfume at the moment


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite smell?


----------



## Muscateer

My hubbie, he wears some fab aftershaves

What are your plans for today?


----------



## jjk

spending the day with Hubby and going out for a Meal this evening with all the family

*what time did you get up?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.50am

what about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to bed soon for a couple of hours as i've just come off a night shift

*What are your plans?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just working

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep

*Are you ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes just my scuddlers at the moment as I am supposed to be in housework mode

Are you going out shopping today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes cereal and oj

Are you still watching all the politics goings ons or bored of it now?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im very bored now !

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Muscateer

My neighbour

Do you take your kids to school or can they go on their own?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i take my youngest but the eldest goes with her friends

What is the weather like where you live ?


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny, hot and humid

Do you plan out your evening meals through the week?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, we tend to do our shopping day by day and just see what takes our fancy.

What was the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


----------



## fav_is_tink

pretty boring really but it would have to be walking across Carrick-a-rede rope bridge in Northern Ireland.....I was absolutely petrified

what was the last photograph you took?


----------



## PoppyAnna

abseiled down a building in London (Guys tower - one of the tallest at the time).

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

dolphingirl47 said:


> What was the most adventurous thing you have ever done?



I don't 'do' adventurous 



fav_is_tink said:


> what was the last photograph you took?



A pic from the Black Eyed Peas concert

*Have you got any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes meeting up with my family and going out for a meal and few drinks

When do you pack your case for going on hols, days in advance or last minute?


----------



## tennisfan

Last minute

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chicken sandwich

what about you


----------



## PoppyAnna

Ham bagel.  Two fig rolls.

which is your favourite biscuit?


----------



## mandymouse

Shortbread

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Flashforward.

Have you washed your hair today?


----------



## PJB71

No its really curly so looks like a ball of frizz if I wash it every day

Do you straight or curly hair?


----------



## tennisfan

Straight

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## silver apple

Straight at the front and sides, curly at the back... .weird
*
Have you bought any World Cup memorabilia?*


----------



## PJB71

BBQ Chicken, Homemade Potato Wedges & Sweetcorn

Whats fav meal?


----------



## mandymouse

Anything Italian 

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## PJB71

Im not really a cocktail lover, just love anything else alcoholic

Do you prefer sweet or savoury?


----------



## natalielongstaff

savoury

whats on your tv ?


----------



## PJB71

Rubbish - what about yours?

Have you got your pj's on?


----------



## fav_is_tink

no not yet

how often do you do ironing?


----------



## tennisfan

Once a week

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## PJB71

I dont really eat desserts

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## Danauk

I hoovered the stairs.

*Do you have anything on the TV right now?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## PJB71

It's on in the background but not really watching it

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta Bolognese

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## PJB71

Not reading anything at the moment

Do you enjoy cooking?


----------



## Dimplenose

No I hate it

Which is you favourite room in the house?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My living room

What is yours?


----------



## silver apple

My cozy lounge.

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

11th June, a work do

What is your favourite going out outfit?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably black trousers and a sparkly top 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## silver apple

Weight-watchers, then a body pump class this morning & housework this afternoon.*

What is your favourite UK shopping mall?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

highcross

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, green Mickey t-shirt and jeans

*Have you eaten or drank anything yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes toast and a coffee

Where were you born ?


----------



## jjk

Leeds

*what are you wearing?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

leggings and a grey dress

What is your fave breakfast cereal ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

not a fan of cereal but I quite like crunchy nut clusters.

Brown or white bread?


----------



## natalielongstaff

White

Silver or gold jewellary ?


----------



## ely3857

*Gold, but I only wear wedding & engagement ring

Do you wear a necklace?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

not every day, usually only if going somewhere special


is it sunny where you are today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, it's actually quite nice today.

What mobile phone do you have?


----------



## madmumof2

A cheap rubbish one lol.  Samsung gt something.  

What perfume/afteshave do you use?


----------



## dolphingirl47

This changes virtually every day. I tend to use BPAL perfume oils and I have a lot of those

What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment I like Monsoon's perfume

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## tennisfan

It was taken at work of an RTC to show mechanism of impact/injury for the hospital

*What are you plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading for work shortly were I will half a day training

What is the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## mandymouse

I bought a Donald Duck t-shirt this morning 

*What are your fave flavour Pringles ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Texas BBQ and Cheese & onion

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lamb stew

Who is cooking dinner tonight ?


----------



## silver apple

Me, tuna pasta bake.
*
Do you like seafood?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## tennisfan

Not a lot, still trying to recover from working nights over the weekend

*Whats the weather like?*


----------



## ginasam44

rain rain go away!!!  

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## mandymouse

Ford Ka

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## ely3857

*Twilight: New Moon

Do you eat much fruit?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not enough !

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Laptop.

What is the biggest public event you've attended?  (eg. shuttle launch, royal wedding....)


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not really into public events, it was probably a footie game or concert 

What about you ?


----------



## Dimplenose

I ran from my desk to the Mall to wave at Prince Andrew and Fergie when they were married

Do you buy holiday souvenirs?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you tired this evening ?


----------



## ginasam44

Not really, it's only 1:45 p.m, still have a long day ahead.

What's your favorite restaurant at Disney?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ohana or le cellier

What are you watching on tv tonight


----------



## mandymouse

Holby City and Luther

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working all weekend

*What are you reading?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

caught, harlan coben

Do you use your local library ?


----------



## jjk

not at the moment

*what are you watching on tv tonight ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

DH is watching the forest (booooooo!) match.

Do you wear perfume, if so which one?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lola, marc jacobs

whats on your tv  ?


----------



## fairytale

PM, David Cameron 

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lamb stew

Are you in your pjs ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not yet

*What's your favourite colour?*


----------



## A Small World

Pink

Whats yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blue

*What's your middle name?*


----------



## A Small World

Anne

Whats yours


----------



## tennisfan

Don't have one

*Do you have any siblings?*


----------



## Ware Bears

One sister

*What is the most exotic place you've ever been?*


----------



## mandymouse

Castaway Cay

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

working all day 

What time did you get up ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Around 7

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry this morning, then popping round to see a friend later 

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lola

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not sure yet. I am still in my PJs at the moment

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## tennisfan

There isn't one really except my parents taking their granddaughter on holiday for the 1st time

*Whats the weather like?*


----------



## jjk

Sunny but cold 

*whats your favourite sandwich filling?*


----------



## tennisfan

Home cooked roast beef or tuna & sweetcorn 

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

My usual couple of Weetabix, a WW yoghurt and a banana

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

still on that 1st aid course !!!

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Salad.

When's your next holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

September

Are you doing any housework today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Hoovered and cleaned the floor this morning, and just some ironing to do this afternoon

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

wedding ring & a watch

do you have prefer leather or fabric sofas?


----------



## tennisfan

Leather as they are easier to clean

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## mandymouse

Rose wine and rum cocktails 

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## jjk

BBc news 24

*what is your favouite tv programme ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bones

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## ely3857

*A slice of toast.

What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea

Fave cartoon character ?


----------



## tennisfan

Taz

*What was your favourite programme as a child?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tiswas

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lillies

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

I actually am, out for dinner with a friend.

Do you have pets?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What jewellary are you wearing today ?


----------



## fairytale

Just my Wedding ring, eternity ring and some diamond stud earing my DH bought me.

Do you think we will have a nice summer?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no !

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## tennisfan

3 weeks time to DLRP

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## jjk

spag bol

*what colour are your eyes?*


----------



## tennisfan

Green

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## jjk

I dont Drive ( although  that will be changing in August )

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## PJB71

Think my neighbours are dropping in for a drink on Friday night, Saturday we have got some friends visiting for the day and notsure about Sunday yet!

Do you perfer a busy or quiet weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

A busy one

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to the library this morning, not sure about later

Are you still tired ?


----------



## jjk

yes, not going to change much as taking 17 children on a trip today,glad Ive got tomorrow off to recover 

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Birmingham with my girls for a bit of retail therapy

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

really not sure !

Whats for breakfast ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Had porridge and orange juice

*What are you wearing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cropped jeans, top and cardi

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans for Saturday yet, but I am working on Sunday

What are your plans?


----------



## tennisfan

Working all weekend

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Evian.

What are you up to on the next bank holiday weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

Celebrating both our wedding anniversary and my birthday 

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work all weekend

What is your favourite book?


----------



## natalielongstaff

of mice and men

Whats for lunch


----------



## tennisfan

Chicken sandwich & a banana

*What are you having?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

I had pasta

Is it dry where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## jjk

just cooking tea and watching some tv 

*what colour are your nails?*


----------



## mandymouse

Red on my toes 

*What was the last CD you bought/downloaded ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Can't remember as its been ages, I just tend to download songs I like

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jacket potato

What magazines do you read ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just Look magazine

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle fragrance ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not into candles

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## jjk

the King and I

*what are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

jacket potato

Do you cleanse tone and moisturise ?


----------



## jjk

yes

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bones

What time will you go to bed ?


----------



## Muscateer

Went to bed at 9.30, think I have jet lag 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda, housework and popping to Nat's this afternoon

*What about you ? what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

My daughter has a hospital appointment and also a trip to Asda for us then out for something to eat.

Are you going out anywhere this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you doing today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Playing on the DIS for another hour or so and then heading for work

Will you be going out tonight?


----------



## jjk

no as have an early start saturday morning

*will you be having takeaway tonight and if so what?*


----------



## tennisfan

No i'm working 1400-0200 all weekend

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite take away?


----------



## mandymouse

Chinese 

*What's yours ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chinese, too at the moment

When are you next having a meal out?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Tonight probs.

What are you doing over the next bank holiday weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Going to see Joh 

Whats the weather like where you live ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Cloudy and chilly.

Are you going to have a tipple tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes, its been a long week 

Will you ?


----------



## ely3857

*Yes, going for a power walk then takeaway and wine time!

What you up to tomorrow?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shopping in leicester

What is your fave uk shopping centre ?


----------



## Dimplenose

I haven't been to many - I think I prefer Oxford Street.

When did you last go swimming?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Saturday

Bath or shower ?


----------



## mandymouse

Both

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing

*Do you ever suffer with insomnia?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Do you?


----------



## Ware Bears

(Luckily) no

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

did you have a lie-in this morning ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes till about 8.30am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Went swimming this morning and having a lazy afternoon, going for a thai meal tonight 

*Where were you born?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

In a town called Bad Homburg near Frankfurt in Germany

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

Have you read a newspaper today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No 

Have you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Is the sport on in your house ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH was watching the football

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no dinner, we had a late lunch

What are you having ?


----------



## A Small World

Chilli - my favourite

Did you watch the FA cup final?


----------



## natalielongstaff

only the last 10mins

What is your favourite perfume ?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment it's Monsoon's perfume

*Did you buy yourself anything today ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

yes, some new trainers and some cropped trousers

when did you last catch a train and where were you going?


----------



## A Small World

About 3 weeks  - I was coming home from visiting UKStitch (I also went on one to get there as well)

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## Muscateer

Audi & R32

Are you having any alcohol tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes indeed

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## Muscateer

Over the Rainbow

Was you out anywhere today?


----------



## A Small World

Just been into town to pick a few things up

oops forgot the question.........

Have you bought anything today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, went into leicester

What are your plans for tomorrow ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure yet but if this cold doesn't start shifting it will be a day lazing.

Have you had a takeaway tonight?


----------



## jenny chester

Yes pizza,

when was the last time you went on a plane and were to ....


----------



## Danauk

Last August to Orlando

*What was the last thing you had to drink?*


----------



## A Small World

a cup of tea 

have you had any chocolate today


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## Ware Bears

Fry's Five Centres ~ unfortunately it's now discontinued  

*What would choose ~ chocolate or crisps?*


----------



## A Small World

Both

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Crisps, especially Pringles 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

still deciding 

What are you having for breakfast ?


----------



## jjk

tea and toast

*will you be having a Sunday roast today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure 

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## Dimplenose

No - but I need to soon as Tesco don't let you in in pyjamas!!

Have you done any gardening this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no. i needed too though 

What is your favourite disney resort ?


----------



## mandymouse

The Polynesian Resort

*What is your fave character meal ?*


----------



## Danauk

Breakfast with Minnie and friends in the DIsneyland Park at Disneyland or the character buffet at Inventions at the Disneyland hotel at DLRP.

*What time will you be getting up in the morning?*


----------



## gemmybear83

6am for a 7am work start boo!!

*Where was your last meal out?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunchtime

Who was your idol when you were growing up ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not sure, though I did love David Cassidy and Donny Osmond when I was very little 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Probably Lewis

What was the first record you bought?


----------



## natalielongstaff

can't remember

Are you looking forward to this week ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yeah I think so

Are you the £84 million lottery winner?


----------



## A Small World

Very unlikely - unless they've changed the rules and you can win without buying a ticket

have you ever won anything?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i won a bottle of wine a few weeks ago

What are your plans for tomorrow ?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum into Coventry then popping into Asda

*Have you got any plans for next weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to see a friend this morning, hopefully sitting in the garden after lunch

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A skirt and top.

What are you wearing?


----------



## tennisfan

Jeans & jumper

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure yet

What are you having ?


----------



## Muscateer

Egg Mayo sannie

Do you have washing hanging out today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i do

How many times a week do you do a food shop ?


----------



## Muscateer

One main and some fresher items halfway through.

Do you suffer from hayfever?


----------



## mandymouse

No thankfully 

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## tennisfan

It was on my phone but its off a colleague trying to give an officer a firemans lift at work & both ending up on the floor.  Its a good job she has a sense of humour

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

He's just not that into you

Where were you born ?


----------



## mandymouse

Coventry

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Wed night

Whats for dinner later ?


----------



## jjk

no idea yet

*what is your favourite tv programme?*


----------



## tennisfan

CSI & NCIS

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza or chinese

Who did you last speak to on the phone ?


----------



## mandymouse

Becky, when she rang to be picked up from town 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

The Pacific, a replay of the cricket & Trauma

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Spag bol.

Are you atching tv at the moment?  If so, what's on?


----------



## natalielongstaff

its not on !

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*Are you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, remarkably

What are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing I am in between books

Are you planning any home improvements this year?


----------



## silver apple

Just some general repairs and some garden maintenance.

*Do you use hair straighteners?*


----------



## Muscateer

Oh yes would be lost without them

Have you got your pjs on?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum to an appointment and to Sainsburys

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tots group !

What time did you get up ?


----------



## jjk

6.30

*what did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast and coffee

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## torsie24

So far pjs and a dressing gown. But I'm sure some kind of Uggs/Leggings/Long cardi combination will be in order.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing yet, it's too early for me

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

The Black Cauldron pin

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Lessons in Heartbreak by Cathy Kelly

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea !

What perfume do you have on today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing, just Eau de Mandy 

*What is your fave vegetable ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ooh probably cauliflower if i had to choose, im not a huge veg fan !

What colour are your nails painted ?


----------



## wilma-bride

They're not at the moment

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## tennisfan

Iron Man 2

*What was yours?*


----------



## torsie24

Hee same as you - we saw it Saturday.

What is the funniest film you've ever seen?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not sure, but I laughed out loud to Run Fatboy Run

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## tennisfan

The new one with Richard Gere in, can't remember the name & Toy Story 3

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## jjk

it was sunny till about 5 mins ago

*what are you having for tea?*


----------



## we*luv*orlando!!

Pasta with garlic bread and a glass of red wine!


*What's your favourite Comedy show?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Cougar Town.

What's your favourite treat to yourself?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Having my hair done

What do you do for a living ?


----------



## Muscateer

Used to work in the oil industry but now a lady what lunches 

Have you been sitting out in garden today?


----------



## mandymouse

No, it was too cloudy

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bbc news at 6pm

What are you watching on tv later ?


----------



## jjk

no idea yet

*sweet or savoury?*


----------



## Muscateer

Savoury no sweet no savoury err both

Do you do your banking online?


----------



## Mrs Pegasus

most of it

*what is your favourite perfume?*


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment it's Monsoon's

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just the usual

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Danauk

6:30am

*What are you planning to watch on the TV this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Holby City and Strike Back

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

rings and watch

What are you wearing ?


----------



## jjk

3/4 length jeans and a red and white spotty top

*are you working today?*


----------



## torsie24

Yup. But today is my Friday as we are taking tomorrow and friday off to celebrate my birthday. 

*Is it sunny where you are?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nope, it's cloudy at the moment. 

What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## Muscateer

Going shopping and a nightout with my sister

Do you eat lots of fruit & veg?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not enough

whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had 2 weetabix, a ww yoghurt, a banana and a mini crunchie  

*What about you ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing very exciting a ham roll 

What is the first park you visit in WDW?


----------



## natalielongstaff

MK

Whats your fave sandwich filling ?


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken tikka or egg mayo

Do you own a pair of wellies?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, green flowery ones

Do you buy your veg ready prepared ?


----------



## jns

sometimes 

do you cut the lawn


----------



## natalielongstaff

i do now

Whats your least favourite household chore ?


----------



## Muscateer

No but the gardener does

Will the World Cup be on in your house?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Who will you be supporting ?


----------



## Muscateer

Brazil

Do you like peanuts?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you had your 5 a day today ?


----------



## ely3857

*Alba has, does that count!

Do you like banana's?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

only just ripe ones !

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## mandymouse

A Jaffa Cake 

*Have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## jns

Nothing exciting just work 

Do you play golf


----------



## jjk

only crazy golf 

*whats for tea?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Steak, Potatoes and Green Beans

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## mandymouse

A Cosmopolitan

*What's yours ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Well, I can't drink one at the moment.... but is normally pina colada.

What have you been up tp today?


----------



## PJB71

DD has been poorly, so moping up 

Whats your weather been like today?


----------



## Dimplenose

sunny - I had to wear my sunglasses at lunchtime

what was your favourite school trip?


----------



## PJB71

I think it was the last trip in primary school when we spent a week on a canal boat

Do you pack for your holiday weeks or days in advance?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Usually the day before!!

Do you like camping?


----------



## PJB71

NO!!!

What supermarket do you shop at most?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Waitrose

What is the oldest thing you own?


----------



## PJB71

I think its probably a wooden jewellery box in the shape of a swiss cottage my grandad had made for my 6th birthday

Do you enjoy gardening?


----------



## A Small World

Not that much but i like flowers and plants and looking at a nice garden

What perfume are you wearing today?


----------



## PJB71

eternity by calvin klein

what time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## silver apple

I'm a shift worker, so it varies

*Are you doing anything nice tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I have a 10.5 hour shift tomorrow

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

My holiday next month 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing ! except work that is 

Have you had a drink yet this morning ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just a boring cup of tea 

*If I gave you £100, what would you buy yourself with it ?*


----------



## jockey

A radley bag!


What are you having for lunch today


----------



## natalielongstaff

dont know

What are you doing today ?


----------



## jjk

working till 2 then doing the food shopping

*is it sunny where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet

Are you doing anything exciting this weekend ?


----------



## silver apple

No, but I've got the whole weekend off 
*
What's your favourite flower?*


----------



## mandymouse

Daffodils

*Do you have any bad habits ? if so, what ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Biting nails

How long have you got left on your passport?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

whats on your tv


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm not at home.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going to Manchester

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Strawberry Dacquri

What is your favourite biscuit?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shortbread

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## Dimplenose

pizza

where would you like to go for a UK weekend away?


----------



## natalielongstaff

london

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Watching TV and DISing

*How about you?*


----------



## Muscateer

Same but with a few glasses of wine too

Do you have your evening meal at the same time each night or just when its ready?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, usually around 5ish

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PJB71

No idea yet, notsure whats on, other than Celebrity Juice on ITV2 at 10pm its sooo funny

Whats your favourite TV programme?


----------



## natalielongstaff

bones

Do you have any pets ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

No!

What kind of mobile do you have?


----------



## dolphingirl47

An iPhone

What is your favourite website?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Facebook

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## PJB71

When im bored

What did you have for tea tonight?


----------



## Ware Bears

Spag bol

*Do you have children?*


----------



## PJB71

Yes I have 2 DD's ones 13 and ones 10

Do you drive?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Asda and tots group

What about you ?


----------



## jjk

sunbathing in the garden 

*what are you wearing?*


----------



## mandymouse

Donald Duck t-shirt and cropped jeans

*Are you enjoying the warm weather ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes even though its alot colder than what I am used to but great to get all the windows open wide.

Have you had your lunch yet?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. 

What are you doing later?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Working till late !

Will you be having any alcohol later ?


----------



## Muscateer

Oh yes a few sundowners will go down nicely 

What are you wearing today?


----------



## jjk

yes have a nice bottle of champagne waiting in the fridge

*will you ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I got a free can of premixed Gin and Tonic at the station this afternoon, which I will have later

When are you next going for a weekend away?


----------



## Dimplenose

Two weeks time - but it will be with 100 Brownies and Guides LOL!!

Do you have a beach towel and if you do what design is on it?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I've got an orangey & white towel with Mickey heads on it 

*How many pairs of sunglasses do you own ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Three

What is your favourite accessory?


----------



## mandymouse

A cheapo ring that hubby bought me onboard the Disney Wonder last summer 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

We are off to the Duck Race in the village, then having a BBQ later.

*Is it sunny where you are?*


----------



## jjk

yes

*what are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## A Small World

Not sure yet but a cup of tea will be the first thing

Are you dressed yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

Are you going shopping today ?


----------



## jjk

dont think so, waiting for everyone to get up so can decide what we are doing

*will you be having a takeaway today and if so what?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

Will you go to the pub today ?


----------



## Dimplenose

No - can't remember the last time I went to a pub

When did you last go to the sea-side (here or abroad)?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Earlier on this month on our Med cruise

What was your favourite holiday as a child?


----------



## Dimplenose

We didn't go on holiday every year - so I guess it would be my first one when I was 6 (in 1968!!!) a week in a caravan at Brean.

Have you kept any of your own childhood toys - if so what?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I still have a soft toy dog that my godmother gave me when I was 2

Do you still have any of your childhood toys?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, still have all my Britain's horses and farm animals.  My DDs played with them and I'm now keeping them for any grandchildren ~ although hopefully that will still be a long way off!! 

*What's for lunch today?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Fresh fruit salad 

*Are you looking forward to the lost finale?*


----------



## tennisfan

Don't watch it so not really

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## PJB71

Lazy evening in the garden with a bottle of somethin nice

Do you enjoy the hot weather?


----------



## A Small World

No not really I dont like it when its too hot

Do you?


----------



## Muscateer

I do like it but some a/c in the house would be fine.

Have you been in garden today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes !!!

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## jjk

I had cheese and crackers

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not a lot, have finished my ironing, planted my vegetable plants. Hopefully pop round to see my cousin as its her birthday

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing

Are you sunbathing ?


----------



## mandymouse

I will be soon 

*Did you buy yourself anything this weekend ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes shoes, 2 belts and a top

Have you had a BBQ this weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

No, trying to be good & save for a house

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## Muscateer

Strawberries

Do you burn easily when in the sun?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## Danauk

In this country, August - we are taking a trip with my SIL, BIL, niece and nephew to the East Coast. 
Abroad - next year when we go to Australia to visit relatives, go skiing and climb the Sydney harbour bridge!!

*Can you ski?*


----------



## tennisfan

Never tried it but really want to

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure

Will you be getting up early to watch Lost tomorrow ?


----------



## Muscateer

No as I haven't watched any of the last series yet?

Have you had a good weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes thanks

Have you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes I had a blast but very tired now.

Are your kids on mid-term break?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, they have another week left

Have you had any alcohol today ?


----------



## Muscateer

No couldn't drink today as had more than enough last night 

Have you been out to eat today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## Dimplenose

Ironing - it was too hot earlier!

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

watching BGT !

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## ely3857

*Depends what you mean by work! ~ I'm a stay at home mummy and we have a play date tomorrow which will involve lots of tea, sausage sandwiches and giggles from the mums/dads and lots of hair pulling and toy stealing from the kids!

Have you tanned this weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes 

Are you superstitious


----------



## silver apple

Yes
*
What's your favourite colour?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

What car do you drive ?


----------



## darthtatty

Citroen Berlingo.

what colour is your car?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have a car

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

Are you tired ?


----------



## tennisfan

A little

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Postmortem by Patricia Cornwell

What are you reading?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Leaving the world, douglas kennedy

When are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably around 10

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Fireflies, owl city

what are your plans for today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum into Coventry

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Not sure yet, busy day tho

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## Muscateer

No still in Pjs

Does it look like another nice day with you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

3/4 length jeans and a red and white spotty top

*have you had breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Yes

will you be sunbathing today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I will be going to work shortly

Where would you like to be at the moment?


----------



## Muscateer

I am missing my hubbie so back in Abu Dhabi

Do you suffer from hayfever?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Do you?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes I do but not too bad so far.

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Chicken sandwhich, as usual.

How's the weather where you are?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lovely !!

what about you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Cloudy and cooler today

Have you got washing hanging out?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Nope, i don't do the washing 

What's your fave genre of film?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Comedy.

What's yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Action

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sex in the City 2

Do you have an hour for a lunchbreak?


----------



## natalielongstaff

No!!

Flip flops or sandals ?


----------



## mandymouse

Sandals

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Ring, watch, 2 bracelets, necklace and ear-rings

What colour were your bridesmaids dresses when you got married?


----------



## natalielongstaff

peach

Do you like sunbathing ?


----------



## Dimplenose

No - I go red as a lobster!!

What magazines do you like to read?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Heat

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## jjk

no

*what are you having for tea?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive just cooked fish and chips

Have you watched lost today ?


----------



## Dimplenose

I don't watch lost but DH has recorded it to watch later

How many fans do you have in the house?


----------



## Muscateer

No and avoiding anyone that wants to talk about it as I will will watch all the series when it comes out on dvd.

Have you ever had a spray tan?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you read your horoscope today ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I don't read it

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a lot, early night i suspect !

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## mandymouse

Paul & the girls (we're all in the front room chatting about Lost)

*When is you next night out ? and where are you off to ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## jjk

around 11 ish

*bath or shower?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Shower if I'm in a hurry, bath if I'm not

*How many years have you been married?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are seperated (it was 12  )

Have you got pj's on yet ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not yet             (sorry to hear that  )

*What was your first job?*


----------



## silver apple

Waitress

*Did you enjoy school?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, especially the holidays 

*What was your favourite childhood TV programme?*


----------



## Dimplenose

White Horses

What was yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

We must be twins!   White Horses, Blackbeauty, Follyfoot, Champion the Wonder Horse, in fact anything to do with horses 

*Do you enjoy horseriding?*


----------



## Dimplenose

I did as a teenager but haven't ridden for years and years.

Do you do any sports?


----------



## silver apple

Gym and fitness classes only
*
What's your favourite junk food?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Crisps

*Are you right or left-handed?*


----------



## mandymouse

Right

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toddler group, washing and ironing !

What about you ?


----------



## jjk

working and then going to join the GYM

[BWhat did you have for breakfast ?/B]


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast and coffee

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pink Tink t-shirt and cropped jeans

*What is you fave hot drink ?*


----------



## jjk

coffee

*do you have any pets?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Do you have make-up on ?


----------



## jjk

not yet

*what colour are your nails?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

clear

Are you still tired ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not really but can't get motivated, still in pjs

How is the weather with you today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A little overcast, but dry

What are your plans for the Bank Holiday weekend?


----------



## Muscateer

My daughter gets an op on Thursday so won't be up to much at the weekend.

What year did you get married?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm not married.

How old were you when you had your first boyfriend/girlfriend?


----------



## torsie24

12, it only lasted a month or so. 

What's your favourite TV show ever?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Friends, SATC and Gossip Girl. Three, I know!!

What's yours?


----------



## Dollyrar

Twin Peaks.

What is the next concert you are going to? If not one booked, which current artist would you love to go and see?


----------



## mandymouse

We're going to see Pink at the Ricoh in June, and I would love to see the Black Eyed Peas again

*What was the best concert you've ever been to ?*


----------



## Dollyrar

I saw Metallica with the Berlin Symphony Orchestra in 99'. It was AMAZING!

Who is your favourite actress?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jennifer aniston

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Salad sandwich.

What time did you get up this morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.50am

What is your favourite perfume ?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment it's Monsoon's perfume

*What is your fave biscuit to dunk in tea/coffee ?*


----------



## Muscateer

I don't drink tea or coffee but I do like chocolate digestives

Have you been out and about today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you had dinner ?


----------



## jjk

yes tuna salad

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Luther

Where were you born ?


----------



## jjk

leeds
*whats your favourite fruit?*


----------



## Muscateer

Strawberries

When is your next night out and where are you going?


----------



## jjk

no idea

*what is your favourite room in your house?*


----------



## Muscateer

My main living room

Do you have a good dinner set you only bring out on special occassions?


----------



## jjk

no

*do you play any sports?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not as such but go to the gym and swim alot

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## PJB71

Hometime

Whats your fav tv programme at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

NCIS

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## jjk

havent got any yet
*what time are you going to bed?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

In about 30 minutes

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Ware Bears

Beswick horses, dogs and Beatrix Potters, Pendelfin bunnies, Jim Shore Disney Traditions and Grolier Disney Christmas tree ornaments ~ not much, then!! 

*How about you?  Do you collect anything?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bears, Beanie Babies, dolphins, Pandora charms, Disney pins, aircraft and cruise ship models

What is the most exotic place you ever visited?


----------



## PJB71

No not really, probably only empty bottles of wine

Whats your favourite drink?


----------



## Ware Bears

Cairo and champagne

*Do you like your name?*


----------



## PJB71

I suppose I couldn't see myself as anything else so I would probably have to say yes

Would you ever consider changing your name?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I would love to have a name that people can actually pronounce

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## PJB71

I would have to say Champagne, although im happy to settle for Cava!!

What about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Snap!! 

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## PJB71

Dont do chocolate, im more of a crisps girl

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## Ware Bears

Both 

*Do you have to watch your weight?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes definitely

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## PJB71

No I can honestly say I cannot remember the lastime I had any chocolate


Have you got any grey hair


----------



## Ware Bears

I can't lie, I'm sure I've got a few there somewhere 

*do you have any pets?*


----------



## PJB71

No, I cant stand anything furry had a mouse in the garage once and I left home for 3weeks

Have you done any food shopping this week?


----------



## jjk

no

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum to an appointment and to Sainsbury's

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just the usual toddlers,i must attempt the ironing later as well

What time did you get up ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

7:45

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

7am

are you still tired ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What will you have for lunch today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken sandwich i think

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working

When is your next day off?


----------



## jjk

Friday

*whats the weather like where you are?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey and wet

What is your favourite book?


----------



## tennisfan

Angels & Demons & Its not about the bike

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## mandymouse

Anything by the Black Eyed Peas

*What can you see from your nearest window ?*


----------



## tennisfan

My backgarden

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I need to start packing for DLP.

How about you?


----------



## Muscateer

No plans for this evening so far

What are your wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A red and white Monsoon dress and high-heeled Crocs

What is your favorite outfit?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A little black dress

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Salad.

What are you doing at the weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Going to joh's

What star sign are you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Virgo

What is the next thing you plan to treat yourself to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

a pair of brown flip flops

Diet or full fat coke ?


----------



## Muscateer

Diet

How often do you get your hair done?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I have my highlights and cut done about every eight weeks.

What is your favourite item of clothing at the moment?


----------



## wilma-bride

A pair of lightweight denim 3/4 length trousers from Next 

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Robin hood

What make up brands do you use ?


----------



## Muscateer

Clarins, YSL and just recently Dior

Do you keep your shoes in boxes or just bottom of wardrobe?


----------



## mandymouse

Mainly in boxes

*What are your fave pizza toppings ?*


----------



## jjk

sweetcorn,peppers and onions

*what is your favourite takeaway?*


----------



## Muscateer

Indian food

How often do you go to the supermarket?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't do food shopping.

What are you up to?


----------



## PJB71

Just getting tea ready, emptying the dishwasher and DISin im a woman so I can multi task

What are you having for tea tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure i can narrow that down !

Are you cold today ?


----------



## Dimplenose

No - but I am wearing a cardigan for the first time this week

Which is you favourite season?


----------



## natalielongstaff

summer, without doubt

Do you colour your hair ?


----------



## jjk

yes

*what are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chippie

What was your favourite subject at school ?


----------



## Dimplenose

I don't know - I'll have to search the freezer!! LOL (I know I have some pasta and sauce that I can cook if all else fails!)

What is your favourite ice cream/lolly?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Magnum or cornetto

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## Dimplenose

escape to the country

How do you travel to work/take the kids to school (or both)?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Car or walk

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nothing booked yet   but I think Egypt in October is on the cards.

Do you like City breaks?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Yes

what are your plans for the weekend ?


----------



## mandymouse

Washing, ironing and packing 

*What is your fave comedy programme ?*


----------



## PJB71

I think it has to be the Royal Family, no matter how many times I watch it, it still makes me laugh

Do you watch any soaps?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not anymore

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## mandymouse

Lost, 24 and FlashForward

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## silver apple

Housework
*
What's your favourite UK seaside town?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bournemouth

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

cropped jeans and a white and blue top

*have you had breakfast?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, it's too early for me

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Skirt and top

Are you wearing make-up today ?


----------



## ely3857

*No, but then again, I never am!

Any w/end plans?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm going to DLP.

What colour is your hair?


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## PJB71

Just had some toast and a coffee

Which supermarket do you prefer?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Asda

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Left over Chilli

What is your favourite city?


----------



## natalielongstaff

paris

what was your 1st job ?


----------



## mandymouse

I had a YTS job at British Leyland (blast from the past)

*What song always gets you on the dance floor ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Anything by abba !!! Lol

what are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Making Fish Extender gifts for my next cruise

What are your plans?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Talking to joh and making plans for the weekend

do you like your job ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Most of the time

What is the worst job you ever had?


----------



## jjk

Dental assistant

*brown or white bread?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Brown bread

What was your dream job when you were a child?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Actress.

What was yours?


----------



## Dimplenose

I wanted to play in an orchestra (shame I have absolutely no musical talent whatsoever!)

What was your favourite playtime game at primary school?


----------



## mandymouse

An air hostess

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The last bones of the current series

what have you had for dinner ?


----------



## jjk

havent had it yet but will be having roast pork,new potatos and carrots

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bones

are you good at drawing ?


----------



## jjk

no

*heels or flats?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Heels

are you in your pj,s yet ?


----------



## jjk

no

*what is your favourite flavour crisp?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cheese and onion

what are you Reading at the moment ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Postmortem by Patricia Cornwell

What are you reading?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## torsie24

Work work work - and qeusadillas for dinner! Yum!

If you could be at and part of WDW today (park/resort etc.) where would it be?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lying by the pool at kidani village

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Muscateer

7.30

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully my cousin & friend to celebrate their birthdays

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working !

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Just eating a cereal bar 

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## jjk

salad

*what was the last book you read?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Change of Heart by Jodi Picoult - found it pretty tough going.

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## jjk

New Moon

*whats the weather like where you are?*


----------



## wilma-bride

A little chilly and cloudy at the moment.

*What is your favourite thing to have on toast?*


----------



## PJB71

Probably just loads of butter - yum yum

White or brown bread?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Brown

What is your favourite sandwich filling?


----------



## jjk

brown bread

*whats the last thing you bought yourself?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some t shirts for our next cruise

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## wilma-bride

Pepsi Max

*What is your favourite alcoholic drink?*


----------



## PJB71

Probably water, I drink loads of it throughout the day

Do you have a garden?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## PJB71

Not really a cocktail person as I have never really found one I like, but drink everthing else

Whats your favourite UK shopping place?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lakeside

What is yours?


----------



## PJB71

I would have to say Liverpool, DD's love it there

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am about to go to the gym and then do some shopping.

What is your favourite food?


----------



## Muscateer

Probably mexican or indian

What cardiovascular machine do you enjoy best at gym?


----------



## PJB71

Gym, whats that, can't do any exercise due to my back

Do you speak any languages?


----------



## natalielongstaff

some french

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## PJB71

just thinking about that now, no idea, what about you?

Whats the most expensive thing you have ever bought for yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

My car

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

A rolex watch

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm too busy on the DIS and FB to have time for hobbies 

*What are your plans for Bank Holiday Monday ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'll be in DLP. 

What is your most treasured possession?


----------



## tennisfan

My family & car

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## jjk

ham sandwich

*are you going out tonight?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, going to watch the new SATC film. 

Are you going anywhere?


----------



## natalielongstaff

No

are you going to be drinking any alcohol this evening ?


----------



## tennisfan

No thats tomorrow night

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chilli and Rice

Do you plan to have any alcohol tonight err sorry just noticed that was asked 

What are you watching on tv tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Yes

have you had a good day ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes sort of not done much though

What time do you finish work?


----------



## natalielongstaff

5.45pm

What are you having for dinner ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

In approximately 6 minutes!

Do you have nail polish on?


----------



## silver apple

Yes, on my toes.

*What would you like to see at the cinema next?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Toothfairy

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

We had Chinese

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are going round to the neighbours in a bit

What are your plans for tonight?


----------



## DisneyDetective

Watch 'The Mentalist' on TV

Do you like the look of Toy Story 3?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes think it will be a good one

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work

What are your plans?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im doing some housework then im off to joh's for the weekend

Are you tired still ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bacon sandwiches

What are you having ?


----------



## mandymouse

A full English from BHS in about an hour 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

Popping into town for a look around 

*will you be having any alcohol today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you watching Eurovision ?


----------



## mandymouse

No !! 

*Will you be having any fast food today ? is so, what ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just deciding whether to get an indian or chinese takeaway.

Did you buy yourself anything today?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## jjk

flicking between Eurovision and BGT

*what are you having for tea?*


----------



## silver apple

Having a chinese later
*
What CD is in your car at the moment?*


----------



## mandymouse

One the girls made for me

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Tesco and tidying.  Oh what an exciting life I lead!!!

What is you favourite sort of cake?


----------



## natalielongstaff

fruit cake or chocolate

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## Muscateer

No

Are you going out anywhere for lunch today?


----------



## silver apple

No, having friends round for a roast
*
Do you have any pets?*


----------



## jjk

yes, I will be eating at the Playing field of St crispin school wokingham,as Kieran has a footie tournament 

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Danauk

Pets: I have 2 cats, 4 rabbits and a pond full of fish.

Today I am just relaxing at home and watching our new pet rabbit that we adopted yesterday and introducing her to the other rabbits we already have. Then I might go to the gym in a bit.

*Do you belong to a gym?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes I do

Have you been doing anything exciting today?


----------



## mandymouse

I been out to dinner with my hubby and girls, which was very nice 

*What are you watching on TV right now ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Cricket

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

We went to Taybarns, so we had lots of different food 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## jjk

a cover up dress for by the pool 

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## DisneyDetective

Doc on Discovery Channel about crocs in Florida.

*Did you sun bathe today?*


----------



## silver apple

I have sat out in the garden for most of the day, but not specifically to sunbathe

*Will you be having a barbecue tomorrow?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## jjk

fish fingers and beans


*what are you doing tomorrow?*


----------



## Muscateer

I hava a dental appointment and need to go to supermarket.

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## jjk

No I have the week off

*what time are you going to bed?*


----------



## Muscateer

10.30ish 

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite chocolate?


----------



## mandymouse

Thorntons Continental

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

not sure yet,still waiting for everyone else to get up

*what are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Tea and toast

*How many people live in your house?*


----------



## jjk

five

*what are you wearing?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Jim jams and my Mickey Mouse dressing gown

what's the weather like where you are?


----------



## Muscateer

Bright and sunny and even feels like it might get quite warm

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Going to buy some plants for my hanging baskets and pots

*Do you like gardening?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Not really - I leave it to DF!

*If you could be anywhere right now where would that be?*


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping in NYC

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Housework, cleaning out my caravan and a bit of packing 

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## DisneyDetective

The One Show

*Did you have a nice bank holiday?*


----------



## janainabum

My dad.
Where are you going in your next vacations?


----------



## Danauk

Australia

*Did you have a BBQ this weekend?*


----------



## Dimplenose

No, I don't like barbecues.

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

When is your next night out?


----------



## jjk

no Idea

*what colour is your car?*


----------



## tennisfan

Metallic Red

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## jjk

Toby carvery
*what time are you going to bed?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Within the next 5 minutes

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## Stitchnut

My favorite flower is the tulip.

Have you taken a Disney cruise before?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I have, and I love them 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## silver apple

Going to weight watchers, dropping my ds to his football course then whizzing up to the airport to pick up my mum.
*
What about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Last minute shopping & packing for my holiday tomorrow

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dry 

Will you be doing any washing/ironing today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What household task to you hate the most?


----------



## jjk

ironing

*what time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

7:00

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## mandymouse

Is booking holidays a hobby ? 

*What are your plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea !

What have you had for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken Wrap

Do you buy perfume at anytime or just at duty free?


----------



## mandymouse

I usually get some for Christmas and my birthday

*What are your fave flavour Pringles ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Cheese & onion

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Danielle steel

tea or coffee ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Coffee.

Chocolate or crisps?


----------



## jjk

crisps

*what are you having for tea?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken Chassuer, jersey royals, carrots & sweetcorn

Are you going out anywhere tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

No off to Disneyland Paris tomorrow so an early start

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

SATC2.

You?


----------



## jjk

triangle

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

Holby City and Luther

*What about you ?*


----------



## DisneyDetective

Smallville

*Splash Mountain or Thunder Mountain?*


----------



## jjk

thunder mountain

*whats the last song you heard?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Thriller , michael Jackson

are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## Muscateer

Working out at the gym

Have you been watching BGT?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Scampi

are you in your pj's ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not yet

What kind of dip do you like with crisps?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sour cream

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Went about 10.30


*will you put on shoes or trainers today *


----------



## natalielongstaff

shoes

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

About 7am

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

not much housework and off swimming

*what about you? *


----------



## disney_princess_85

Working and gym later.

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

My holiday this weekend 

*What are your plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

don't have any yet !

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Cheese & Coleslaw on a roll

Is the weather nice with you today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Very misty, but otherwise OK

What was the last film you saw in a cinema?


----------



## Muscateer

I haven't been for ages so think it was Alice in Wonderland

Are you working today?


----------



## jjk

nope

*what are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

What are you reading atm ?


----------



## jjk

nothing,need to get a new book

*when is your next night out and where are you going?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sunday night when I have dinner and a few drinkies in Epcot 

*What about you ? when is your next night out ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Friday night with my sis-in-law for a few drinks and a good old catch up

What are you watching on tv tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Waterloo Road

*Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

DD - but not until December

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## Muscateer

Pavlova or Cheesecake

Do you prefer a starter or dessert?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Starter

What is your favourite season?


----------



## darthtatty

Autumn...I love the change in the trees-colours/leaves falling etc. 

what film did you last watch?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Tooth Fairy

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## jjk

nothing i need a new book

*what time are you going to bed?*


----------



## mandymouse

I went to bed around 10.30pm

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

catching some rays...i hope 

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Off to Coventry with my mum this morning, then getting my hair cut this afternoon

*If I gave you £100, what would you buy yourself with it ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Another Monsoon dress or two

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Still in my PJs, but it will be a Monsoon dress of some description

What are you wearing?


----------



## Dimplenose

Also in my jim jams - but I'll be wearing cropped trousers and a t-shirt

Which was the last theme park you visited?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disneyland Paris in April

What is your favourite theme park?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Epcot.

What's yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Epcot too 

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera *


----------



## Muscateer

Different views of the Abu Dhabi Grand Prix circuit

Have you been out to the supermarket today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Yes twice !!

What's for dinner today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No idea.

What's your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Fireflies, owl city

have you been sunbathing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I've been too busy

*What's your fave character meal in WDW ?*


----------



## Muscateer

I haven't had many but I did like breakfast with Winnie the Pooh & Friends

Are you doing anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to WDW, so yeah, that's pretty exciting 

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Egypt in september

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The TV is not on

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## PJB71

Homemade pizza and salad

Whats your fav pizza topping?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken and bacon

What is your favourite take-away ?


----------



## Muscateer

Indian food

Do you ever move your lounge furniture around or is it in same place all the time?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, its all in the same place

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Muscateer

Around 10.30

Is your tv on the wall or on a stand?


----------



## dolphingirl47

On a stand

What do you normally order from the take away?


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken Jalfezie, Pilau Rice and Paratha bread

Do you put ketchup or salad cream on your chips?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ketchup or mayonnaise (hate salad cream)

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## PJB71

Dont really have a fav as we love them all

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Loaded and emptied the dishwasher

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## PJB71

I dont really have a favourite author do you?

Have you had any BBQ's yet?


----------



## PJB71

I dont really have a favourite author do you?

Have you had any BBQ's yet this year?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## silver apple

Yes, a couple

*Where is your nearest beach?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Probably sgegness

what are your plans for today ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Asda this morning, getting my nails done this afternoon and then heading to Manchester Airport tonight

*What about you ? what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Hospital checkup this morning, at home in the garden this afternoon and low key girls night out tonight 

Do you live in a village, town or city?


----------



## Muscateer

Have a doctor's appointment, trip to supermarket and might even wash my car.

What are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

shorts and a vest top

What are you having for breakfast ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Toast.

You?


----------



## Muscateer

I had Cheerios and OJ

Will you be getting a takeaway this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, pizza

What is your fave sandwich filling ?


----------



## jjk

cheese and pickle at the moment I change my mind a lot 

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Working and going out with my friend tonight. 

What are your weekend plans?


----------



## mandymouse

Off to WDW 

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Juicy Couture (original one).

What's yours?

P.S. I'm very jealous Mandy! Have a fantastic trip.


----------



## Muscateer

Chanel Chance Tendre

Who was the last person you sent a text to?


----------



## PoppyAnna

my friend Lynne.

Which make is your mobile phone?


----------



## Muscateer

iphone

Are you cooking tonight or getting a takeaway?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cooking. We are having Nachos

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## PJB71

Dont have a sweet tooth at all so dont eat them, but love making them for everyone else

Are you a good cook?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Are you?


----------



## Danauk

I'm great at baking and like to cook, but my DH is an amazing chef so he does most of the cooking.

*What country have you not yet visited that you would most like to?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Japan

How about you?


----------



## silver apple

Hong Kong

*What are you doing tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work

What is your favourite city?


----------



## Ware Bears

Paris

*Do you have any bad habits?*


----------



## Muscateer

Bite nails when nervous

How is the weather with you today?


----------



## tennisfan

Its been very hot in Paris & the same when I got back home

*What was the last film, you watched?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Tooth Fairy

What is your favourite film?


----------



## jjk

the king and I

*what are you doing tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working

Where did you go for your last holiday?


----------



## Ware Bears

WDW 

*Where was your worst holiday to and why was it so bad?*


----------



## BethEJo

My worst holiday was to Poland. I love Poland but the worse time was the first time I went. It was when I was younger, but I went as part of a youth exchange and we stayed in some really dirty, old camp. Stayed in some wooden "sheds" and no word of a lie, the first night that we had rain the roof actually caved in on us while we were asleep. How nobody was hurt I have no idea. Food consisted of stale bread and water and some days when we were lucky enough to get some pasta, they wouldn't allow us to eat it until they had poured sugar (?!?) all over the top of it! Anyhow...

*do you like cheese? If so, which type is your favourite?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes and it's Feta ~ reminds me of a lovely holiday in Cyprus 

*What's your fave chocolate bar?*


----------



## jjk

curly wirly

*what time did you get up ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Woke up several times during the night as i'm not well.  Gave up trying to sleep at 7.30

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Muscateer

A chilling day at home

When was the last time you went to the gym?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the what ??

Whats for dinner today ?


----------



## jjk

no idea 

*whens your next holiday and where are you going?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Egypt in September

What about you ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

We don't have anything booked, will hopefully book once baby arrives safely. 

DID YOU HAVE A THUNDERSTORM LAST NIGHT/THIS MORNING?


----------



## Muscateer

Not that I know of but it had been raining

Are you going out for lunch today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

Whats your favourite sandwich filling ?


----------



## Muscateer

Egg Mayo or Chicken Tikka

Is the weather nice enough for you to sit in garden today?


----------



## A Small World

No its dull and drizzly. We are actually waiting for a big down pour to give the garden a good water

Whats your favourite flower?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Roses or Lillies

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## A Small World

My Mum  about 10 seconds ago

What about you?


----------



## tennisfan

My dad

*What is your favourite food?*


----------



## A Small World

thats hard as Ive so many favourites but possibly chilli or chicken

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Savoury

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## A Small World

yes unfortunately

are you


----------



## tennisfan

Not back till Friday, which gives me time to get rid of my cold

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Spaghetti Carbonara

Have you rented any dvds this weekend?


----------



## BethEJo

No, but I watched one though.
It's a commedy series called "Getting On" with Jo Brand. Brill!

*What do you like to watch on TV?*


----------



## tennisfan

NCIS & most medical programmes

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A packet of crisps

What colour is your sofa ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Brown

Whad colour are your bedroom walls?


----------



## Sapper383

Beige.

What sort of TV do you have?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A big Toshiba one.

What is your shoe size?


----------



## dolphingirl47

7

Shoes or bags?


----------



## Muscateer

After buying 5 pairs of shoes in last 3 weeks would have to be shoes 

Have you had your evening meal yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, we will eat in about 20 minutes

What have you had/ are you having for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

We had roast lamb & trimmings

*What is your occupation?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a reservation team leader with an airline

How old were you when you flew for the first time?


----------



## natalielongstaff

13 i think

Where did you go on your last holiday ?


----------



## Muscateer

Dubai

Have you got any nightouts planned?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, friday night

What are you reading ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Postmortem by Patricia Cornwell

What was the last show that you saw in a theatre?


----------



## tennisfan

Jersey Boys

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## PJB71

Red

Have you done any shopping this weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I had to get some football kit for the dress down day at the office on Thursday.

Will you be watching the football?


----------



## A Small World

some of it but not much

will you


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not if I can help it

What is your must have make up item?


----------



## PJB71

Mascara

Do you wear makeup everyday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, only for special occassions

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## BethEJo

A sweet pea. It's what my mum calls me 

*are you looking forward to the final series of Big Brother starting this week?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes 

What are you doing today ?


----------



## jjk

going to the gym and house work

*what time did you get up ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.50am

What are you wearing ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A little Monsoon summer dress with a lace vest top underneath as it is a bit low cut for work otherwise.

What are you doing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working. going into town this morning though

What perfume are you wearing today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Flowerbomb.

You?


----------



## tennisfan

I'm not 

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## BethEJo

Crap! It's that drizzly rain... 

*who was the last person you spoke to on the phone?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

My friend Lorna

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Egg Mayo Roll

Do you have a nickname?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nat 

Are you good at saving or are you a spender ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm a spender! 

You?


----------



## jjk

im a spender but if DH asks im a saver 

*what are you wearing?*


----------



## Muscateer

A saver but also good at spending

If you had to go on Britains Got Talent, what would you do?


----------



## tennisfan

Fake illness so I didn't have to go on

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## PJB71

I dont think I have a fav song, Im one of those people who can never remember the words so make my own up as I go along , much to DD's disgust

Bath or shower?


----------



## natalielongstaff

bath

what are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## jjk

shower

*what are you having for dinner?*


----------



## silver apple

Left over rost beef from yesterday with cous-cous and stir-fried veg

*What do you buy for yourself in duty-free?*


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing usually, maybe sometimes perfume

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke

 Chocolate or crisps ?


----------



## tennisfan

Tough one, crisps

*Whats for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having an Indian take away delivered as a treat

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a lot 

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not yet

*Do you like your neighbours?*


----------



## BethEJo

(In my uni house). I have never met them. They are French (although that's not the reason why we have never met them...)

*Ice tea: lemon, peach or original(?)?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lemon

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## Muscateer

Diet Coke or Vodka & Diet Coke

Have you ever watched Glee?


----------



## Ware Bears

A couple of times

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but I just checked some of the music out on YouTube as somebody on our cruise meet thread has just been to a Glee concert in New York.

What is your favourite kind of music?


----------



## Danauk

Pets: 4 rabbits, 2 cats and a pond full of fish.

Music: I like all kinds mainly pop music or classical

*Can you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the favourite photo you ever took?


----------



## Ware Bears

I used to play piano, recorder and flute but doubt I could remember any of it now! 

*Is your hair curly or straight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Straight

What are you doing today ?


----------



## jjk

working,going to the gym 

*what are you wearing?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

jeans and a summer top, white cardi

What about you ?


----------



## ely3857

*White jersey bottoms and a pink t-shirt. Will be wearing jeans when I go out though!

Whats on the lunch menu today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet, probably a sandwich

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Heading for the gym to sort out DH's membership and have a swim while we are there, get a bite of lunch in town and then see a film. I might even have time to do some shopping.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Muscateer

Have to take my daughter to the dental hospital and maybe a bit shopping if the rain goes off

Will you be watching Big Brother?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not sure yet

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## tennisfan

Not at the moment, it has been on & off 

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Spag bol

what is your fave tv show ATM ?


----------



## jjk

criminal minds

*what was the last film you saw?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Satc 2

laptop or pc ?


----------



## PJB71

Both, it depends on were I am in the house at the time, but prefer Laptop

What are your favourite flowers?


----------



## paul_toria96

Iris'

What's your fav ride in Disney


----------



## Dimplenose

Splash Mountain

Where was the first them park you visited?


----------



## tennisfan

Either Thorpe Park or Chessington

*What was the last song you heard?*


----------



## Muscateer

A Kings of Leon song

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Danauk

A weight watchers strawberry cheesecake.

*What are you watching on TV this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are probably going to watch The Curious Case of Benjamin Button on DVD

What is the last DVD you bought?


----------



## PJB71

I can't really remember but it was somekind of DVD for the DD's!!

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Savoury

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## PJB71

Ive no idea, not looked whats on yet!! - what about you?

How old were you when you passed your driving test?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have never passed my test. Gave up after two attempts

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Pin badges

*What was your first job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A summer job working in the marketing department for Nestle in Germany

What was the worst job you ever had?


----------



## Muscateer

On a YTS Office course and they made me clean the toilets.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A team night out on Friday

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## Muscateer

A BBQ deluxe pizza and a piece of clotted cream cheesecake from Pizza Hut

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is the last thing you bought for yourself.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Some vest tops from Gap yesterday...

...and you?


----------



## jjk

a lifestyle membership for the local leisure centre

*what is your favourite restaraunt?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Salt Island in Orlando, Florida

What is the best meal you ever had?


----------



## Muscateer

A t-shirt I think

What website are you on most often?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Facebook

what about you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

DISBoards and Chess.com

What is your favourite Disney Character?


----------



## Muscateer

Have many but will say Eeyore

Have you made any plans for the weekend yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, other than that I am working Saurday.

Have you?


----------



## BethEJo

nope, none yet. Will probably just be lounging around and studying. 

*what mobile phone do you have?*


----------



## Muscateer

iphone

What are your plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

really not sure, the weather is vile !

What about you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not great here either.

I have the optician this morning and will have to visit MIL with her birthday pressie

Will you be tuning into Big Brother?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes !

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

3/4 lengths and a tinkerbell t shirt

*will you be doing any excercise today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Might go for a run later, if not it will be walking when I go shopping

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## jjk

shredded wheat

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Working then gym.

You?


----------



## jjk

same

*whats your favourite colour?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A stuffed pepper, randomly.

How about you?


----------



## tennisfan

Had a ham roll

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## Muscateer

I am not sure what films are coming out.

How often do you renew your car?


----------



## PJB71

Every three years

When was the last time you cleaned your car?


----------



## BethEJo

Can't remember last time I cleaned the outside - that's the rain's job. But the last time I cleaned the inside was around a month ago.

*Do you watch Coronation Street?*


----------



## jjk

no

*what is your favourite sandwich filling?*


----------



## BethEJo

Chicken and stuffing 

*Have you ever rang the phones at the UK part of Epcot?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite ride?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tower of terror

What are you doing today ?


----------



## silver apple

Going to Littlehampton on a school trip with my sons yr2 class

*Are you excited about the World Cup?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes 

What are you having for breakfast ?


----------



## jjk

shredded wheat and coffee

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im waiting in for a delivery, we made caterpillers as a craft yesterday so today we are making butterflies 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

3/4 length trousers and a tinkerbell t shirt

*whats the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dull and damp

What perfume are you wearing ?


----------



## jjk

flora by gucchi

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

none 

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Ware Bears

7am

*Will you watch the World Cup?*


----------



## tennisfan

Might catch some of it.  I'm working for most of it

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Should be doing housework

If you were at WDW which park would you be heading for today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Animal Kingdom

*What's for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

egg sandwich

What about you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Ham Roll

Do you still have your heating on timer or just put it on when its cooler?


----------



## natalielongstaff

its on timer for the water only

Are you going out tonight


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. I'm going to the gym but that doesn't count!

Are you?


----------



## tennisfan

No back to work tomorrow

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## silver apple

Revolting! Wet and damp

*Do you have any hanging baskets in your garden?*


----------



## PJB71

Not this year, but DD's have grown lots of plants in the greenhouse this year so got loads of tubs

When was the last time you cleaned out your car?


----------



## tennisfan

Last month, I like to keep it clean & tidy.  Hope to do it again this weekend whilst at work

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Spaghetti bolognaise

*Where is your next holiday to?*


----------



## jjk

liver and onions
*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## silver apple

Orlando

*What factor suncream do you use?*


----------



## BethEJo

30 or 50.

*I know it's early, but who annoys you the most on Big Brother so far?*


----------



## silver apple

I don't watch it.

*Do you still see any school friends?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are you doing today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Just deciding, I didn't expect to wake up to rain today, the weather forecast has been wrong all week here.

Do you have any England decorations at your house?


----------



## paul_toria96

One England flag in the porch

Footy or *Anything else?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Footy 

What are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## jjk

watching the footie with a pizza

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Working till 6.15

what are you wearing today
?


----------



## PoppyAnna

black leggings, grey dress, charcoal cardi......and there was me thinking it was S-u-m-m-e-r 

You?


----------



## silver apple

Brown cords and a brown and purple striped top(long sleeved!!!)

*Have you placed any World Cup bets?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Muscateer

Cheese & Onion Mayo sannie

What perfume are you wearing today?


----------



## ely3857

*None.

Do you watch any day time tv?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

only cbeebies 

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## ely3857

*Just trying to decide that now.....

Any Fri night plans?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

wholemeal pitta with chicken and salad

Are you dieting at the moment?


----------



## jjk

yes although i keep getting distracted 

*have you done any excercise today ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

sadly, no.  I had to wait in for the builders today instead of going to the gym.

Have you?


----------



## ely3857

*Not yet but am having a stroll with my friend and babies later then tonight is the last of my walks this week.

Will you be watching England -v- USA?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes will be tuning in.

Will you be having a takeaway tonight?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. 

What's your favourite cuisine?


----------



## Muscateer

Mexican

What is your favourite going out outfit at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont have a fave at the moment !

Who is your best friend ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Debs, who I met on my first day at uni!

Who's yours?


----------



## PJB71

My friend Chris, we speak on the phone at least once a day, even if its rubbish most of the time

Whats your favourite TV programme atm?


----------



## silver apple

Probably Desperate Housewives atm

*Do you have children?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes two !

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Prawn linguine.

Will you be eating out this weekend?


----------



## *Dana*

I'm sure i will. Dont like cooking if it is so hot outside.

What will be your disney-moment this weekend?


----------



## BethEJo

I'm going to watch the new "World of Color" show on YouTube when I get the chance. Sounds brill!

*Frankie Boyle or Susan Boyle?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

neither 

Have you had a lie-in today ?


----------



## A Small World

Yes and still having it 

Did you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no 

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## A Small World

Not a lot really - chilling and housework

Are you going out today anywhere?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, im doing the same as you !

Will you watch the England game tonight ?


----------



## Danauk

Probably 

*Are you watching Big Brother this year?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Yep

what are you having for lunch today ?


----------



## A Small World

what ever we can find in the fridge that needs using 

Have you read a newspaper today?


----------



## Danauk

No

*Have you had any BBQ's yet this year?*


----------



## A Small World

No

What have you got on your feet at the moment?


----------



## Dollyrar

Nothing.

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## A Small World

Cadburys dairy milk

What are your favorite flavour crisps?


----------



## BethEJo

Cheese and onion

*which mobile phone network are you with?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

O2

Did you go to university?


----------



## A Small World

Yes (several times)

Did you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, three universities in two countries

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## ely3857

*I'm not sure I have one!

What colour is your car?*


----------



## jjk

Blue

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a lot 

have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## Dimplenose

No - just having a cup of tea first

Where is your favourite city?


----------



## Dimplenose

No - just having a cup of tea first

Where is your favourite city?


----------



## natalielongstaff

new york

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## A Small World

Yes Ive a long busy day as well

What time did you get up today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

8.20

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## A Small World

No - Im being lazy

Are you going out today?


----------



## Dollyrar

Maybe for a walk on the beach, but I need a chill day. Pooped! 

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Don't know yet

Are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Whats your fave tv show ?


----------



## Muscateer

Greys Anatomy

Have you been out anywhere today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just to the gym

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## BethEJo

Chicken, mashed potato and parsnips.

*Right-handed, left-handed or both?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Right-handed

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## jjk

Blue

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## A Small World

Currently watching a programme about Beatrix Potter but not sure what watching later

What is your favourite Childrens book


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Little Prince

What is yours?


----------



## Dimplenose

"Treasure Island"  and "Mr Wolf's Pancakes"

What do you do on a plane journey?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Depending on the length, but I usually watch a movie or two, play some games if the entertainment system has them, read and maybe sleep.

What is your favourite sport to watch?


----------



## A Small World

Football

Who do you think will win the world cup?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have absolutely no idea.

What is your favourite possession?


----------



## ely3857

*Alba's memory box

What's your hairstyle?*


----------



## A Small World

boring - long straight (or wavy most of the time coz i cant be bothered with the straighteners) and layered

when did you last have your hair cut?


----------



## ely3857

*May 2009.

Do you get manicures?*


----------



## A Small World

No never

Have you got your toe nails painted at the moment and if so what colour


----------



## ely3857

*Yeah, pinky peachy sort of colour.

Do you have a fringe?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What colour are your eyes?


----------



## Danauk

blue

*Did you watch the England match yesterday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Did you?


----------



## ely3857

*Yes.

Will you be watching the next England match?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I hate football

What was your favourite toy when you were a child?


----------



## silver apple

My family treehouse 
*
Do you dye your hair?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## A Small World

Chicken of some variety or chilli

What is your earliest memory?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pushing an elephant ride along toy

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## Dimplenose

work then Brownies

is the sun shining where you are?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

jeans and a t shirt

*what time did you get up?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.45am 

What is your fave wdw ride ?


----------



## jjk

test track or BTMRR

*what did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea

Are you wearing make -up ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not yet but I will be before I leave the house 

*What colour are your toenails painted?*


----------



## tennisfan

Natural, not got them painted

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Catch up with housework as I didn't do any over weekend.

How is the weather with you today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chilly

Who has the next birthday in your house ?


----------



## Muscateer

Mine in August

Did you treat yourself to anything this weekend??


----------



## tennisfan

No as I was working all weekend

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## jjk

im not I need a new one

*who is the last person you spoke to ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

DH on the phone to tell him I'd booked the flights 

Do you like to do lots of new stuff when visiting Orlando, or do you have "old traditions"?


----------



## Muscateer

I have the old favourites but love to try out any new rides,parks etc.

Have you bought or intending to buy an ipad?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im resisting one 

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## Muscateer

Baked potato with chilli

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## BethEJo

Going to the Prima magazine fashion awards in London in September with my Mam 

*What are you watching on TV at the moment?*


----------



## Stitchnut

My TV is off right now.

*What are you doing for Father's Day?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet as I finish my run of night shifts then & its also nephews birthday.

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## silver apple

Bacon & cheese wrapped chicken & baked potato

*Do you exercise?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Not as much as I should 

*What colour's your hair?*


----------



## gemmybear83

A reddy brown (and its not natural )
*
What was the last exercise you did?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Gym last Thursday 

Do you like to print your photos of just look at the on your computer?


----------



## BethEJo

Both, but the most special ones get printed and put in an album/scrapbook.

*What's your favourite drink (alcoholic or non)?*


----------



## Danauk

champagne

*What time will you go to bed this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

11pm

what was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Drinking wine, and a few moments ago I ate cheese and an oat biscuit.

Describe your least favourite household chore?


----------



## Ware Bears

Dusting

*What's yours?*


----------



## Muscateer

Dusting

Do you have any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## silver apple

Weight-watchers, housework, then work in the evening.
*
What is your dream car?*


----------



## Danauk

A porche boxster

*What was the last thing you had to drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A cup of tea

What is your favourite board game?


----------



## natalielongstaff

monopoly

Are you doing anything nice today ?


----------



## jjk

no just work and the Gym

*Tea or coffee?*


----------



## Muscateer

Neither

What are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

jeans and a flowery top

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

a slice of toast.

what is your favourite time of year?


----------



## fav_is_tink

summer 

what time did you get up this morning?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Half Seven.....I do not like!

if you could have one superpower for a week what would it be and why?


----------



## wilma-bride

The ability to lose 10lbs in 7 days - for obvious reasons  

*If you could change one thing about yourself, what would it be?*


----------



## Muscateer

I would like to be a couple inches shorter as when I wear high heels I am like a giant.

Would you ever consider cosmetic surgery?


----------



## wilma-bride

Never say never - I don't think so but probably only because the cost is so prohibitive.  In truth, I'd love to have a tummy tuck!

*What do you consider your best feature?  *


----------



## disney_princess_85

My eyes probably.

You?


----------



## wilma-bride

My eyes too 

*What is the next big event happening in your household?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

with only 11 sleeps to go I think it's our trip to WDW

what about you?


----------



## silver apple

WDW in 13 sleeps
*
What's your weather like today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Dull and cool

What is the first Disney park you head for?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Traditionally, Magic Kingdom. I think it'll be Epcot this year though. 

How about you?


----------



## BethEJo

Last year's was the only trip I can remember, and that was DHS.

*Can you speak/ar you learning any languages other than English?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A little french

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## Muscateer

No but will be opening a bottle of wine though, been one of those days.

What snack do you buy at the cinema?


----------



## natalielongstaff

salted popcorn

What is your fave song at the moment ?


----------



## jjk

sharp dressed man  by ZZ top

*what are you watching on tv tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

big brother maybe

red rose or white wine ?


----------



## Muscateer

Rose but can also have red or white

What kind of ice-lolly do you like?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Solero

What have you had for dinner ?


----------



## jjk

tuna salad

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken and chips

Are you tired ?


----------



## jjk

yes crazy day at work, been to the gym  etc looking forward to doing not a lot for the rest of the evening.

*are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sadly yes

Are you ?


----------



## jjk

yes

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working nights Friday & Saturday. Its my nephew's birthday on Sunday so may pop over to my sisters.

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Toy Story 3

Do you like 3d films?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I want to get a 3D TV soon.

*Have you done any housework today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i put the hoover round

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Dimplenose

about 11

where was your last day out?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not sure.

What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't know

*Who's got the next birthday in your house?*


----------



## ely3857

*Me, i'll be 32.

How tall are you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

164 cm

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't have one

*Do you bite your nails?*


----------



## BethEJo

No.

*Tea or coffee? Black or milky?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea, milk two sugars or coffee with milk and no sugar

Are you working today ?


----------



## jjk

yes

*what are you wearing today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A navy Monsoon halterneck dress with dots

What is your favorite outfit?


----------



## natalielongstaff

white linen trousers and a red top

What colour are your nails painted ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

They are not painted

What is your favourite snack?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Crisps

What was the last thing you brought for yourself ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Another Monsoon dress

What are you doing today?


----------



## Muscateer

Getting the hall decorated so just need to hang around the house.

Do you drive everywhere or try to walk as much as possible?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have never learned to drive, so it is either walking, bus or train for me

Do you have any pets?


----------



## fav_is_tink

yes, black labrador called Sam


Do you have any washing out on the line today?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes and weather looking good so should be able to take it in dry.

Do you plan meals at Disney or just eat when you need to ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Bit of both

Do you use cashback sites?


----------



## wilma-bride

I have just started using Quidco but not any others.

*What is your favourite clothing brand?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I buy most things from Topshop.

What's yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Mostly Top Shop or New Look

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm going to London to visit my friend.

What has been your best holiday?


----------



## torsie24

I've been lucky enough to have had loads of great holidays. As for best it's a tie between our trip to Vegas and LA and our recent WDW trip.

If you could magically be transported onto one Disney attraction right now, which one would it be? You could only do that atrraction and then you'd be trasported right back to where you are!


----------



## tennisfan

Big Thunder Mountain

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## BethEJo

a chicken sandwich.

*What's your favourite film?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't really have a favourite. 

If you could eat any meal from WDW right now, what would it be?


----------



## Muscateer

I would be happy with chicken strips as I am in mood for junk food

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## silver apple

I had a choccie biscuit earlier

*Do you have any siblings?*


----------



## BethEJo

Yes, a younger brother.

*What's your favourite fast food? Or do you not eat it?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pizza

what are you doing today ?


----------



## silver apple

General household/school run stuff then night shift tonight.

*Swimsuit or bikini?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

both

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Jeans, mickey mouse t-shirt and pink cardigan

Do you go to the supermarket with a list or just buy what you think you need?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A bit of both, depending how much time I have

When will you next night out be?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Saturday.

What's your favourite mode of transport?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A cruise ship 

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## disney_princess_85

WDW. 

What's the nicest hotel you've ever stayed in?


----------



## dolphingirl47

For me it would be Animal Kingdom Lodge. I stayed at some 5 star hotels, but did not like them as much as Animal Kingdom Lodge.

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yak and Yeti

*What's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Salt Island on International Drive in Orlando

What is your favorite colour to wear?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Navy I think.

You?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blue

*Do you own many pairs of shoes?*


----------



## Muscateer

Maybe around 20 pairs

Do you have make-up on today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Oh yes, I wouldn't be so cruel to the world as to inflict myself without it 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, 2 cats, 4 rabbits and a pond full of fish.

*Are you going to work today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I start to work at 12:30

What job do you do?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I work in Marketing/E-Commerce.

You?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I work as a reservation team leader for a big international airline

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## tennisfan

PE & Geography

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## silver apple

Some light cloud and very breezy.

*What age will you be on your next birthday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

36

In what month is your birthday?


----------



## Danauk

July

*What are you having for lunch today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Risotto

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## Muscateer

None they make me sneeze

Do you have washing hanging out today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Chanel Chance.

What's yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pink Sugar

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## torsie24

Slow Loris

Do you have any tattoos or piercings?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Cat.

If you could be any animal, what would you be?


----------



## wilma-bride

Not a giraffe because they're boring   Porbably a cat because all they do is eat and sleep 

*What is your favourite ice-cream flavour?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> Not a giraffe because they're boring   Porbably a cat because all they do is eat and sleep





Mint choc chip or bailey's 

What is your favourite book ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Probably My Best Friend's Girl - never fails to make me cry.

*What are you most looking forward to at the moment?*


----------



## Danauk

My holiday to Australia next year to go skiing and see my family out there.

*What is the weather like where you are right now?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sun just came out and quite warm for a change.

What's for lunch?


----------



## wilma-bride

Already eaten mine - had crackers and some grapes.

*What is your favourite comfort food?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Salad. 

You?


----------



## wilma-bride

Chinese 

*What is your favourite theme park (abroad or UK)?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

Magic Kingdom & Epcot tie for the top spot!

What was the last song you heard?


----------



## torsie24

Alicia Keys - New York

When will you next get a haircut?


----------



## BethEJo

Hate getting my haircut - will need it done in the next month though 

*What's your favourite pizza topping?*


----------



## Muscateer

Anything spicey

Do you normally get a takeaway on a Friday night?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

What are you up to tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working. I am on late shift at the moment.

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Going to London.

What's your favourite ice-cream flavour?


----------



## torsie24

Cookie Dough, Cookies and cream, anything cookie-ish.

Are you watching the match tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## darthtatty

Salad for lunch

are you going out tonight?


----------



## paul_toria96

No, staying in to watch the match

What's your fav disney ride?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tower of terror

Whats yours ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Same.

What's your least favourite Disney ride?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the babyish ones i suppose

whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## BethEJo

Chicken stir fry.

*What's your favourite cocktail?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cosmos or Mai Tai currently

Have you done any housework today ?


----------



## Dimplenose

Not yet.

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Does Mary Poppins count?

Do you use your library?


----------



## Dimplenose

I do - but not so much since it got a new building as I find it too bright and too noisy.  I loved the old building.

What place do you miss most from your past?


----------



## natalielongstaff

I dont, im not one for looking back !

What are your favourite flowers ?


----------



## Dimplenose

pink roses

what colour was your school uniform?


----------



## BethEJo

Secondary school was navy and light blue and sixth form was grey and maroon (yuck!!)

*are there any animals that you're afraid of?*


----------



## Dimplenose

dogs - I've got more scared over the years.

what about you?


----------



## BethEJo

Just the creepy crawly ones. 

*what colour do you like to paint your nails?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I hardly ever paint my nails, but if I do, I tend to go for very light pink

What is your must have make up item?


----------



## Ware Bears

Mascara

*Do you like the city/town/village where you live?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you choose to live?


----------



## Ware Bears

I'd still choose England although I wouldn't be averse to one or two holiday homes dotted around the world! 

*Are you watching TV at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Just turned it off

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Today I'm going to drag the kids into town to sort out father's day gifts for DH (I expect I'll have to pay for them, though LOL!)

How long until your birthday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

3 months

What are you doing today ?


----------



## A Small World

cleaning. washing, tidying, shopping - all the boring stuff

what about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

much the same !!

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## A Small World

No I was out last night

When was the last time you had icecream?


----------



## jjk

last saturday

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

see above, when i get my bum off the sofa !

Will you read a newspaper today ?


----------



## A Small World

possibly glance at it later as ive just been to buy one for Mum

What was the last CD you bought?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Glee 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment my gym kit as I am heading to the gym shortly

What do you do for exercise?


----------



## natalielongstaff

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No lunch today

What do you normally order from take away?


----------



## gemmybear83

Chinese or pizza

*Who is your favourite big brother housemate?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not watched it this year yet

What is your favourite reality TV show?


----------



## les2425

dancing on ice, thats if you can call it reality show the rest not really interested in them.

what is the weather like with you now ?


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny, windy and bit chilly

What are you doing this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

watching tv

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## A Small World

My Mum

When is your next day off work?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tomorrow

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## BethEJo

Egg  love it all ways, but never runny please. 
(Apologies, that does sound a bit wrong...)

Are you very creative? Do you like making stuff?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love making jewellery 

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## Muscateer

Shopping

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pork Parcels with Apple and Caramelized Shallot Stuffing, Green Beans, Gnocchi, Spicy Tomato Sauce and Strawberries for pudding.

What is your signature dish?


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't have one

*Have you had any chocolate today?*


----------



## uktraveller

Yes, a Mars bar.

What are you watching on telly?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## A Small World

Dairy Milk

Salted or dry roasted peanuts?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dry Roasted Peanuts

What is your favourite fruit?


----------



## A Small World

Mango

What colour is your top you are wearing now?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey

When will you get up tomorrow?


----------



## Ware Bears

Early

*What have you bought your Dad for Father's Day?*


----------



## les2425

a bottle of ten year old whiskey single malt.

what are you doing for fathers day ?


----------



## A Small World

Nothing

Have you had breakfast yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## A Small World

Nope Im still in bed

Tea or coffee in the morning?


----------



## Muscateer

Neither

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## A Small World

not soon enough 

Do you eat anything on holiday that you never eat at home?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ice-cream, im not a huge fan...but when its hot its gotta be done

What do you order from Mc Donalds ?


----------



## A Small World

The chicken strips - I love em

McDonalds or Burger King?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mc Donalds

is the sun shining where you are ?


----------



## A Small World

Yes although its a bit chilly

Whats for lunch?


----------



## Danauk

We had a cooked breakfast for a brunch.

*Which supermarket do you use most often?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably Sainsburys at the moment

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

what was the last thing you brought for yourself ?


----------



## A Small World

A pair of jeans

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A pair of shoes

laptop or pc ?


----------



## A Small World

laptop 

Do you have a garden?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes we do

Do you wash your car or take it to the car wash ?


----------



## A Small World

Take it to the wash - its easier 

What colour car do you have?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Silver

What was the last film you saw ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Furry Vengeance

Who is your favourite actor?


----------



## tennisfan

Leonardo DiCaprio

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Danauk

lemongrass risotto (from my Disney cookbook, the recipe is from the California Grill.)

*Have you done any housework today?*


----------



## Dollyrar

Washed some dishes up, that's about it. Watching the first of todays 3 world cup games now! 

Did you do a World Cup sweep at work/pub? If so, who are you now supporting as a result?


----------



## natalielongstaff

didnt do one

Full fat or diet coke ?


----------



## A Small World

Full fat - dont like diet drinks

What is your favourite fruit juice?


----------



## mandymouse

Pineapple

*What is your fave TV programme at the moment ?*


----------



## tennisfan

NCIS

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Dimplenose

The Floating Island

Do you have any pets?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, a dog, cat and two goldfish !

What do you order from the chinese ?


----------



## Danauk

Usually lemon chicken, egg fried rice and some prawn crackers.

*If money was no object, where would you go on your next holiday and where would you stay?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

WDW, 3 weeks incl 7 nights on DCL staying at kidani village with a savannah view and also a few nights at a universal resort

what about you ?


----------



## A Small World

A round the world trip spending time exploring and seeing different places travelling in first class of course and staying in at least 5 star hotels all the way (well I can dream)

Do you think England will win on Wednesday (football)?


----------



## mandymouse

They don't deserve to, they've been rubbish 

*What have you been up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Sleeping as have been on nights & then going over to see my nephew as its his 2nd birthday today

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

prawn crackers

Whats on your tv atm ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

New in Town (DVD)

Do you have to work tomorrow?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i do

you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What was your favourite holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

Any trip that involves WDW and a Disney cruise 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Work then Brownies

When was the last time you went to the theatre?


----------



## natalielongstaff

christmas

What are you wearing ?


----------



## silver apple

My pj's as dh has taken the kiddo's to school
*
Who's your favourite comedian?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

peter kay

What do you order in starbucks/costa ?


----------



## Muscateer

I don't like coffee so never go there

Is it a nice day with you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lovely

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## tennisfan

Either cheese on toast or a roast beef sandwich

*What are you having?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Salad.

You?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had some weetabix, a ww yoghurt and a banana

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## jjk

some trainer socks

*is it sunny where you are ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes its lovely

What are you doing this afternoon ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Working.

Have you got anything exciting going on this week?


----------



## natalielongstaff

sadly not

Whats your fave UK theme park ?


----------



## Muscateer

Haven't been to one for a long time so would say Alton Towers

What factor sun cream do you use?


----------



## mandymouse

I think it's a Factor 15

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

A weight watchers carrot cake (well 2 actually!!)

Who was the last person you bought a birthday present for?


----------



## Muscateer

My nephew

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

No idea

have you been sunbathing today ?


----------



## Danauk

No

*Have you done any housework today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes in the morning then sat in sun in the afternoon

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chocolate cake 

Who has the next birthday in your house ?


----------



## Muscateer

Me

Have you had shorts on today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i have !

what was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## tennisfan

My dinner which was Roast beef

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

Some french stick

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Two jaffa cakes.

Are you watching tv?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, the spain game

what is your favourite colour ?


----------



## Dimplenose

blue

where was your first trip abroad?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Ireland.  When I was threr weeks old.

When were you last on an aeroplane?


----------



## natalielongstaff

in october 09

Are you watching the england match on wednesday ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Danauk

About 11pm

*Are you watching anything on your TV right now?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the footie

do you recycle ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Have you been to the beach yet this year?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet

What star sign are you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Scorpio

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Egypt

laptop or pc ?


----------



## Danauk

Australia - Sydney, Melbourne, visiting some relatives on the Gold Coast and skiing in Perisher Valley (although skiing in August does seem strange!)

*Can you ski?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

are you watching bb ?


----------



## BethEJo

yes, and loving it! Corin all the way 

*What do you like to listen to in the car?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

heart fm

Are you scared of spiders ?


----------



## A Small World

No spiders dont bother me

What would be the first thing you bought if you won the lottery


----------



## dolphingirl47

A round the world cruise

What is your favourite Disney ride?


----------



## A Small World

Big Thunder Mountain and Tower of Terror


----------



## BethEJo

*what's your favourite soap opera on the TV?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

neighbours 

Are you working today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## jjk

coral reef or chef d france

*what have you had for breakfast?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just a cuppa, it's too early for me

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sugar Puffs & OJ

Does it look like another nice day with you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, unfortunately I have to work

What is your favourite Disney Character?


----------



## ely3857

*I don't really have one but I edge towards the Pixar ones with that display humour like the TS characters.

Work or play today? *


----------



## dolphingirl47

Work

When is your next day off?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Saturday.

How many pets have you had?


----------



## tennisfan

Over the years we have had a total of 7 rabbits, 1 guinea pig, 2 chipmunks & 4 dogs

*What is your favourite animal?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Cat.

What's yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Tiger

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Haven't had it yet.

What are you up to tonight?


----------



## BethEJo

Have a French class this evening.

*Do you have a book on the go at the moment?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No, I don't.

What's your favourite clothes store?


----------



## Dimplenose

I only seem to get stuff at Sainsbury's at the moment! LOL!

What was your last birthday cake like?


----------



## disney_princess_85

It was pink with glittery fairy on top. 

What was your best birthday cake like?


----------



## jjk

it was a giant pink cup cake 

*whats for dinner?*


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Pasta with chicken


What is the most beautiful place you have ever visited?


----------



## Danauk

The Grand Canyon

*Do you have any phobias?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

spiders !!

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## mandymouse

About 10.30pm

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## A Small World

A pair of jeans last week unless you count A sandwich for lunch today

What is your favourite perfume


----------



## Muscateer

At the moment Chanel Chance Eau Tendre

What do you usually have from Mcds?


----------



## A Small World

The chicken strip things - i love them

What about you



Oh youve made me want some now


----------



## BethEJo

Just on my way to get a "big tasty" from McDo  

*flip flops or shoes?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Flip flops

what are you doing today ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Working in charity shop this afternoon & also will be trying to stay cool 

What have you got planned for today


----------



## mandymouse

Cutting the grass (boring) and popping into town

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

I'm still in my dressing gown 

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## Goofysmate

cropped trousers &top When i get dressed.

What will you wear on your feet today


----------



## natalielongstaff

silver flip flops

What jewellary are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

earrings and my pandora bracelet

*will you be watching the England game later?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Do you watch Wimbledon?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

only the later stages

Are you working today ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes

*Are you?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

Yes  but only 3 more sleeps til WDW 

What are you wearing today?


----------



## Muscateer

Jeans and a blue dyed t-shirt

Are you sitting out in garden today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No, I'm at work. 

Are you watching the football later?


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes

*Do you think England will win this afternoon ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

it's in the hands of the gods i guess if England win but i'm gonna have everything crossed just to help out.  

Will you watch the match


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm at work but I'll keep up online. 

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing booked yet

Do you take a packed lunch to work or buy something?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A bit of both.

What's your favourite lunch?


----------



## mandymouse

Anything that I haven't had to make myself 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Danauk

Big Brother

*Did you watch the England match this afternoon?*


----------



## BethEJo

It was on in the background - can't say I was majorly interested though 

*What's your favourite soft drink?*


----------



## jjk

yes

*what did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Enchiladas

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Danauk

Go to work, come home and do house work then watch Big Brother. Not very exciting!!

*What time are you going to bed this evening?*


----------



## ely3857

*Probably 22.30 ish, give or take 15 mins

Do you like hot chocolate?*


----------



## BethEJo

Not a huge fan...it's too chocolatey 

*what's the last thing you ate?*


----------



## ely3857

*Chicken wraps for tea

What time do you have to get up tomorrow?*


----------



## Goofysmate

i don't have a set time but i'm always up very early.

What time are you going to bed


----------



## Ware Bears

About 11pm

*What's on your TV right now?*


----------



## BethEJo

Spain: Paradise Lost on ITV.

*Name something/someone that made you smile today *


----------



## natalielongstaff

my kids

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Into Coventry this morning, then going to see Pink tonight

*What about you ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

looking after grandson this morning 


Will you get to sit out in your garden today


----------



## natalielongstaff

i hope so 

Are you tired ?


----------



## jjk

yes shattered

*what are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Housework/gardening on Saturday, Tony Roma's on Sunday 

*Do you have anything planned?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going to a BBQ on Saturday and meeting up with a friend on Sunday.

Do you have your make-up on yet?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Yes 

What perfume are you wearing?


----------



## Goofysmate

I'm not wearing any


What is your fav  perfume


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pink Sugar

What is yours?


----------



## BethEJo

Miss Dior Cherie.

*Is your hair curly or straight?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Wavy! 

How about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wavy

How long is your hair?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jaw length

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken sandwich

*Have you been watching the tennis ?*


----------



## BethEJo

No

*Do you need to wear glasses?*


----------



## Muscateer

I wear contact lenses

Is it sunny enough for you to sit outside today?


----------



## ely3857

*Yes.

Laptop, PC or if really lucky, do you Dibb from an Ipad?!*


----------



## Dimplenose

PC

What was your favourite comic as a kid?


----------



## BethEJo

The Beano 

*"Normal" coke or diet coke?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Diet (she says with a can of Diet Coke in her hand!).

You?


----------



## Ware Bears

Diet

*Who is your favourite character?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the princesses

What about you ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Goofy


Which is your fav park in florida


----------



## natalielongstaff

Magic kingdom or DHS

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Beans on toast (I'm in a hurry )

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## BethEJo

Working on my research project for uni, and then watching Big Brother.

*do you do any DIY?*


----------



## ely3857

*God no, that's what men are for!

When did you last wash your car?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the kids thew some water at it last weekend 

Are you looking forward to the weekend ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes I am

If there is something troubling you, who is the first person you talk to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

joh 

Have you read a newspaper today ?


----------



## Muscateer

No I never get round to reading them so don't buy any.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

spag bol

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## BethEJo

Big Brother's Little Brother.

*What dish/meal do you cook the best?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lime chicken stir fry

Who is your best friend ?


----------



## jjk

cheryl

*what are you doing this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

talking to joh

what was the last thing you brought for yourself ?


----------



## ely3857

*A pair of shoes for a wedding which broke while I was busting some moves on the dance floor!

Nat, can I have your chicken stir fry recipe please?

Are you watching Location x3?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What time will you be going to bed ?

(will pm you Jodie)


----------



## silver apple

Probably at 11ish

*What song would get you onto the dancefloor?*


----------



## ely3857

*Depends on who i'm with and how drunk I am but if it's a wedding then i'm groovin' as soon as the DJ plugs his machine in!

What are your weekend plans?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Thorpe park with Joh and Gary on saturday and Tony Romas with the rest of the dis  on sunday

what about you ?


----------



## ely3857

*Seaside tomorrow, Bon-Jovi at the o2 on Saturday and relaxing on Sunday

Do you do a traditional Sunday lunch or wing it?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Housework/gardening on Saturday and Tony Roma's on Sunday  see you there! 

*What's on your TV right now?*


----------



## Muscateer

Kerry & Me

Have you got your pjs on?


----------



## A Small World

No not yet

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dinner, last night

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

working this morning,then the gym, afternoon going to play Badmington with Dh then putting my feet up with a bottle of wine and big brother

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im meeting up with Mandy for a coffee later 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Goofysmate

cropped trousers & top.


what are you having for lunch today


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese and coleslaw sandwich i think

What perfume do you have on ?


----------



## jjk

none just an impulse body spray

*will you be having alcohol this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep

what are you having for breakfast ?


----------



## jjk

coffee and a yogurt 

*bath or shower?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bath

Are you looking forward to the weekend ?


----------



## shiminmaria

lol, meal talk...


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, the weather is looking good!

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## dolphingirl47

English

What was yours?


----------



## disney_princess_85

English too. 

What was your least favourite?


----------



## Muscateer

Science

When is your next night out?


----------



## dolphingirl47

During the DIS Girly Weekend in August

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## wilma-bride

Blood Brothers 

*What is your favourite thing about where you live?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A mix about old and new and it all somehow works

What is your job?


----------



## wilma-bride

dolphingirl47 said:


> What is your job?



I'm a civil servant - at the moment I'm a requirements manager for the MOD.

*What makes you angry?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

How society has become obsessed with what you own, what you wear, what you drive, how thin you are etc....

If your home were flooding, apart from your loved ones, what would you save?


----------



## mandymouse

My laptop 

*What was the last thing you bought/treated yourself to ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

I bought a couple of hair products yeszterday, to try and make my horrible short hair look better   I am intending to buy a new pair of shoes after work today (but don't tell DH )

*What are you doing this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Driving to yours 

Are you going to wdw this year ?


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> Driving to yours



Woop, woop - see you later 



natalielongstaff said:


> Are you going to wdw this year ?



Yep - 61 days 

*What are you reading right now?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cant remember what its called, ive not finished it tho 

have you done any housework today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

Will you be having an adult beverage tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i do hope so !!

Where were you born ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Manchester.

Where do you wish you'd been born?


----------



## natalielongstaff

florida

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## Goofysmate

No 




When did you last go to a night club


----------



## Muscateer

About 2 months ago

What have you had for dinner?


----------



## wilma-bride

BBQ - sausages and chicken 

*What is your favourite non-alcoholic drink?*


----------



## A Small World

Tea 

Whats your favourite flavour of icecream


----------



## BethEJo

It's gotta be Ben and Jerrys: half baked 

*Daddy or chips?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chips

What are your plans for today?


----------



## jjk

im going shopping for the last of our holiday clothes 

*what are you doing?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure yet

*Will you be eating out today ? if so, where ?*


----------



## BethEJo

Yes, just about to go out to lunch at a little bar near us called Mr Smiths.

*When was the last time you went to the pub?*


----------



## Danauk

About 3 weeks ago for Sunday lunch.

*What was the last theme park you were in?*


----------



## australiankaren

hey

greetings from freezing sydney, australia

last theme park we were at was Magic Kingdom, WDW in october 2009......so long ago...

My question:

What was your first pet and why was it special to you??


----------



## Danauk

Apart from the goldfish I had when I was younger my 1st pet was a cat. I still have him, he is 12 years old and still very active and full of life! He is special because he was a stray and choose to live with us! He just moved in one day!!

BTW, not great about it being freezing in Sydney at this time of year, I am visiting there next summer (well your winter!)

*Do you like to ride rollercoasters and if so which is your favourite?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Yes! I Love them, it used to be the Hulk.....but after riding Hollywood Rip Ride Rock It that is now Number ONE! Disney wise it can only be Rock N Roller Coaster!

Where are your summer holidays this year???


----------



## mandymouse

I got back from my holiday to WDW last weekend 

*Did you watch the Dr. Who finale tonight ?*


----------



## A Small World

No Im not a Dr Who fan

Are you watching the England Match tomorrow


----------



## Muscateer

Yes I will be

Are you having any alcohol tonight?


----------



## A Small World

No - Ive had a thumping headache all day so definitely not

Red or White wine?


----------



## Muscateer

White

Have you been sitting in the sun today?


----------



## A Small World

No Im not a sun lover

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## mandymouse

Pepsi

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Danauk

School planning for my lessons next week, laundry and sorting the grocery delivery out when it arrives.

*Will you be having a roast dinner today?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes - chicken (just about to start cooking it)

Do you eat seafood?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## jjk

tales from the boot camp 

*what are you doing this evening?*


----------



## ely3857

*Been as lazy as possible

When was your last alcoholic drink?*


----------



## Danauk

Yesterday evening

*Did you watch the football match this afternoon?*


----------



## ely3857

*Unfortunately yes.

Are you watchign Mexico -v- Argentina?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's on, but I'm trying to type up my trip report at the same time

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cosmo

Are you tired ?


----------



## australiankaren

hey..

no, I'm now on school holidays for 3 lovely weeks...yeah...

so, my question is

what is your fav wdw place to sit and people watch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

By the pool bar !

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## Dimplenose

work, Brownies and trying not to melt!

how many fams (the keeping cool variety) in your house?


----------



## jjk

3

*what time did you wake up this morning?*


----------



## Goofysmate

6.30


*What are your plans today*


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.15am

What are you wearing ?


----------



## mandymouse

Tink t-shirt and cropped jeans

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

housework, shopping and sunbathing 

Are you able to sleep when its hot ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes thankfully, and I haven't had any jetlag this time 

*When is your next weekend away ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going back to Joh's in 4 weeks 

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Probably somebody at work when I said Good Morning 

*What is your favourite high street shop?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

new look

What have you got on your feet ?


----------



## jjk

flip flops

*what colour are your nails ? *


----------



## wilma-bride

Ice white 

*Who do you now want to win the World Cup?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Germany maybe.

You?


----------



## PJB71

Couldn't care less

What are your plans for today?


----------



## jjk

housework and the gym, then taking Jordan to the dentist

*are you working today?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Work and gym.

Are you enjoying the weather?


----------



## wilma-bride

I am loving the weather but, unfortunately, not getting to enjoy it as I'm stuck indoors at work 

*What is the next big event in your household?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not a big event but my husband comes home on Thursday and haven't seen him for two months, looking forward to that.

What jewellery are you wearing?


----------



## wilma-bride

A pink glass heart pendant on pink/lilac suede 'chain' and my wedding/engagement/eternity rings

*What colour is your hair - and is it natural?*


----------



## PJB71

just my engagement, eternity & wedding rings today as not going over the door(hopefully) and just in my scruffs

What type of hair have you got?


----------



## Muscateer

straightish, longish and blonde (natural but has some highlights too)

Are you meeting anyone for lunch today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

When is your next holiday?


----------



## PJB71

No im "Home Alone" all day!!

When was the lastime you had a hangover


----------



## wilma-bride

I had a slight hangover yesterday but nothing serious 

*When was the last time you cried?*


----------



## Dollyrar

I thought about my Nan the other day, who's no longer with us, and got emotional 

Do you believe in love at first sight?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not really.

Do you?


----------



## ely3857

*No.

Where do you grocery shop?*


----------



## jjk

tesco

*what did you have for lunch?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Haven't had it yet.

Are your nails painted?


----------



## jjk

yes red at the moment

*when is your next holiday ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

main one next year , short breaks when every we can.

What have you had for lunch


----------



## PJB71

Pasta with roasted peppers, bacon and tomatoes that was leftover from tea lastnight

Have you got any washing out today?


----------



## Goofysmate

mines dry now but was out it just needs ironing


have you finished your house work


----------



## natalielongstaff

Yes

have you been sunbathing today ?


----------



## Goofysmate

No 


*Will you get chance to sit in the garden this afteroon*


----------



## BethEJo

Nope, doing uni work all afternoon 

*Describe your mood at the moment.*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm reasonably cheerful!

You?


----------



## BethEJo

Bloody angry!! Got given a £60 parking ticket at the hospital this morning, and I don't think it's justifiable  Ah well...

*What's your favourite juice?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Aww, that sucks. 

Orange.

What's your favourite fizzy drink?


----------



## PJB71

Wine

Whats your favourite bubble bath?


----------



## mandymouse

We just use Asda's Baby Bubble Bath 

*What is your fave body lotion ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

i don't use one.


what sun cream or lotion do you buy


----------



## natalielongstaff

Avon

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Chicken Breast and Esparagus and a Protein shake.....My diet is way fun at the minute!!

If you could be a fruit, what would you be and why?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A pineapple....Lapu Lapu 

Are you a good listener ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, I'd say so.

What's your best attribute?


----------



## Goofysmate

I really don't know 


What are you having for dinner


----------



## natalielongstaff

burger and salad

Bath or shower ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Shower 


do you use bubble bath


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Hahah only when theres nobody in the house!!!!!

Do you prefer Christmas or your birthday and why??


----------



## natalielongstaff

Christmas, its more about the whole family 

Are you tired ?


----------



## Goofysmate

yes this heat always make me feel tired ater a while

Do you like  the heat


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, actually this is just about warm enough that I will leave the house without a jacket

What is your favourite season?


----------



## mandymouse

Summer, I love the sun

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nothing

have you used public transport today ?


----------



## jjk

no

*what did you have for tea?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have not had tea yet, but I am cooking Pork Stroganoff and Pasta

What is your favourite dish?


----------



## ely3857

*Varies but i'm a massive fan of fresh sandwiches

Tea or coffee?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tea

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## A Small World

Ribena - its so yummy and moreish

Have you had any chocolate today


----------



## BethEJo

A Small World said:


> Ribena - its so yummy and moreish





No - don't have any in the house at the moment 

*Which newspaper do you prefer?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't read any newspapers

What is your favourite magazine?


----------



## BethEJo

Haven't read any magazines in ages, but I will read some of the trashy ones - they fascinate me 

*What's your favourite breakfast cereal?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Special K

What is yours?


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Crunchy Nut Cornflakes

Favourite princess?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Belle

What is your favourite Disney Villain?


----------



## A Small World

Cruella de Vil

What is your favourite ride at WDW/DLP/DL?


----------



## Danauk

WDW: Expedition Everest
DL: California Screamin
DLRP: Crush's coaster

*Are you watching anything on TV right now?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've just watched Mary Queen of Shops

*Have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work on Saturday and probably head for the gym afterwards. On Sunday we are hoping to go and see Shrek in 3D.

What is the next film you are hoping to see?


----------



## Ware Bears

Shrek 3D

*Do you like seeing films in 3D?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, it's still a novelty!

What's the worst film you've seen?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i watched half of layer cake last night, that was rubbish !

what are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum to Sainsbury's (woohoo ! - lol)

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

working and going to the gym

*what time did you wake up ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.55am

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Goofysmate

cropped trousers & blouse



What footware are you wearing today


----------



## natalielongstaff

silver flip flops

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Toast & fresh strawberry's


Do you use fake tan


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## Goofysmate

no 


When was the last time your were feeling sad


----------



## jjk

no
*whats the weather like where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

damp and muggy

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Ware Bears

My youngest DD

*In the morning do you like breakfast TV, radio or silence?*


----------



## Goofysmate

silence



What is for lunch today


----------



## Ware Bears

Probably salad

*What colour are your toe nails painted?*


----------



## Dollyrar

Just plain today!

What was the last movie you watched, and give a 3 word review!


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Oceans 13

Prettty Darrrn goood

Have you been watching Wimbledon?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## wilma-bride

Muggy - the sun is just starting to peep through the clouds

*What was the last book you read or what are you reading now?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Virgin holiday broucher   i really hate reading


What is the book you are reading now


----------



## wilma-bride

Deep Heat by Chris Manby - I've read it before a couple of times and it's quite good.

*Can you speak any languages other than English?*


----------



## Goofysmate

No 


will you have to do some ironing today


----------



## wilma-bride

I certainly hope not 

*What is your favourite household chore?*


----------



## Goofysmate

polishing, 


are you at work today


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes - (ssshhh, don't tell my boss I'm DISing at work)

*What makes you happy?*


----------



## Goofysmate

At the moment not much , apart from my hubby, son ,& grandson


What time will you have lunch


----------



## ely3857

*Probably around noon-ish, we're having a picnic in the park.

What are you afternoon plans?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working 

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## ely3857

*Toy Story

Will you be chucking kids out of the way to see TS3?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Not chucking as such - maybe elbowing a couple of toddlers   Seriously, I'm really looking forward to seeing it 

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## ely3857

*Unfortunately 05.45, not happy!

Will you be going healthy for lunch or have a sneaky treat?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Healthy.

You?


----------



## wilma-bride

Definitely healthy - still got 9 lbs to lose before my holiday 

*What is your favourite alcoholic drink?*


----------



## ely3857

*Rose wine is my most common but my favourite is a vodka based cocktail, a friend made me a 'blushing bride' on Fri night, gorgeous!

Preferred type of exercise?*


----------



## wilma-bride

None, if at all possible 

*Favourite ice cream flavour?*


----------



## ely3857

*Mr Whippy but if at home probably Mint Choc Chip

Burger toppings?*


----------



## Muscateer

Mushrooms,onions, cheese, mayo and relish

What do you order from the chinese?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken in satay sauce (mmmm)

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's not on

Have you ever had a spa treatment?


----------



## Muscateer

Yeah get them quite alot when in Abu Dhabi

Is it sunny with you today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, it is miserable and wet

What is your favourite city?


----------



## Muscateer

New York

When is your next night out?


----------



## dolphingirl47

During the DIS Girlie Weekend in August

When is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Probably Friday or Saturday night

What is your favourite item of clothing to wear at the moment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A navy blue polka dot halterneck dress from Monsoon

What is your favourite item of closing?


----------



## Muscateer

A black and white maxi dress I got from Warehouse last week

Do you like milkshakes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## PJB71

Probably just water, I drink loads of if during the day.

How many loads of washing do you usually do in a week?


----------



## Muscateer

Mmm between clothes, bedding and towels err alot

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Goofysmate

banana for lunch



Ice lolly or ice cream which one do you like


----------



## disney_princess_85

Ice cream but I'd have an ice lolly if it was really hot.

What is your favourite crisps flavour?


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Prawn Cocktail


favourite disney song?


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaiian RollerCoaster Ride

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

a blouse last Friday


*What was the last thing you drank*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Diet Coke. I'm a Diet Coke fiend!

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Goofysmate said:


> *What was the last thing you drank*



drinking a cup of tea

What are you having for dinner ?


----------



## Goofysmate

fish chips & mussy peas


Do you like fish & chips


----------



## ely3857

*Yes.

Which do you prefer, Indian or Chinese?*


----------



## Muscateer

Indian

Tomato sauce, mayo or salad cream on your chips?


----------



## Goofysmate

Tomato sauce


Do you like stawberry's & cream


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes !

whats on your tv ?


----------



## ely3857

*Was football but I just changed it to Wimbledon

What did you have for tea?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lime chicken stir fry !

what about you ?


----------



## ely3857

*Almost Lime chicken but we went for Sausage and chips instead, LCSF tomorrow!

How are you wearing your hair today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ely3857 said:


> *
> How are you wearing your hair today?*



behind my ears ! it needs washing 

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## ely3857

*I could easily go now but probably 22.30

What time do you have to be up?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7am

are you tired ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

exhausted!!! 

Are you enjoying thus hot weather?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i love it !

Are you in your pj's ?


----------



## ely3857

*If i'm in the house i'm always in pj's!

Nighty or pj's or nowt?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pj's 

what was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## A Small World

some sweets from DLP (the ones in the little tins if youve been)

What make of shampoo do you use?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Avon

do you have any pets ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

No,

Are you a magazine or book person?


----------



## A Small World

Book

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

book

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## A Small World

laptop

favourite soft drink?


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet pepsi

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## A Small World

Next holiday abroad is October

whats your earliest memory


----------



## mandymouse

A holiday to Ireland when I was 3

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Working in charity shop this afternoon for a few hours , nothing else planned.


are you dressed yet


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you still tired ?


----------



## Goofysmate

no 


Did you sleep ok last night


----------



## jjk

no it was to hot and the noise of the fan kept me awake 

*when is your next night out?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## ely3857

*Bran Flakes

Do you watch any soaps regularly?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, not anymore. Used to watch Neighbours and Emmerdale, but now I am rarely home when they are on.

What is your favourite soap?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't watch any.

What is your favourite TV show?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't really have one. I can go weeks without watching TV.

If you have a spare 30 minutes, what do you like to do with it?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Normally squeeze in a quick game on Call Of Duty....Sad or what....or the head to the gym for a quick weight session!

What is the first record/cd you ever purchased?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't remember

What was yours?


----------



## PJB71

Think is was Buzz Fizz "Making your mind up" OMG I cant believe ive admitted to that!!

Do you have to wear glassess for anything?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, all the time. 

Do you collect anything?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Egg Mayo roll

What's the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Some clothes. 

What perfume do you have on?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Chanel Allure, love the stuff

What colour are your socks today?


----------



## mandymouse

Socks ? socks ? It's too warm for socks 

*What is your fave bbq food ?*


----------



## PJB71

Probably my homemade chicken tikka kebabs

Who cooks the BBQ in your house?


----------



## ely3857

*Gavin, as if a bloke would ever let his wife near a BBQ!

Tumble dryer or dry on the line?*


----------



## PJB71

It depends on what the weather is doing

What are you having for tea tonight?


----------



## ely3857

*Lime Chicken Stir Fry,

Did you just watch Federer kicked out of Wimbledon?*


----------



## Muscateer

No tv not been on all day.

Do you have any plans for the weekend yet?


----------



## Dimplenose

No - just glad we're halfway there

Where is your nearest seaside resort?


----------



## ely3857

*East coast, not much in it between Scarborough, Bridlington, Filey & Whitby

Where's yours?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

probably skeggy 

when did you last have a take-away ?


----------



## Muscateer

A couple weeks ago I think but will be having one on Friday night.

Do you drink any alcohol through the week??


----------



## Dimplenose

No - just for special occassions.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## mandymouse

Pink & Purple

*What will you be watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

might not have it on just some music


What day does your dustmen come


----------



## natalielongstaff

today

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## jjk

around 11.30
*what did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chinese !

what mobile phone do you have ?


----------



## wilma-bride

LG Cookie

*What is your favourite crisp flavour?*


----------



## ely3857

*Salt & Vinegar

Yours?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese and onion

What are you doing tomorrow ?


----------



## Danauk

Going on a course for work.

*Are you watching Big Brother this year?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Do you have children in school?  If so, when do they break up?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, 16th july

what star sign are you ?


----------



## A Small World

Aquarius

What food do you really hate?


----------



## ely3857

*Any meat with even a smidgen of fat on it, pretend to be a veggie most meals out!

What food do you love?*


----------



## A Small World

Chicken

What is your favourite vegetable


----------



## Muscateer

Potatoes

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Goofysmate

looking after my grandson for a few hours this moring.


have you any grand children


----------



## Muscateer

A good few years away from grandchildren I hope

What time did you get up?


----------



## mandymouse

6.45am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its Matthews school sports day

What about you ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Will be going to my mum's house to help with ironing


What is your fav Restaurant?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dont have one

what are you wearing today


----------



## Goofysmate

cropped trousers & top 

*
what cereal do you like if any*


----------



## Ware Bears

Cornflakes and rice krispies

*Sandwich or roll?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Roll

where were you born ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Bournemouth

*How about you?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Manchester.

What's your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## natalielongstaff

bounty

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just eaten 1/2 a tube of Thai Pringles 

*What is the next thing you'd like to buy/treat yourself to ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

You did well to stop at half a tube Mandy, I'd have had the whole lot! 

I'd like to buy some more holiday clothes.

You?


----------



## Ware Bears

Does last night count? Because I treated myself to a Beatrix Potter Duchess ornament

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## PJB71

No idea whats on at the moment, not really a film person

Whats your favourite TV programme at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Desperate housewives or ghost whisperer

Who is your best friend ?


----------



## Ware Bears

My DH

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, I'll be doing ironing 

Are you out?


----------



## ely3857

*I have a date with my walking buddy at 18.30

Do you exercise regularly?*


----------



## Goofysmate

I try to walk every day


What exercise do you do


----------



## natalielongstaff

none

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## Dimplenose

pizza

is there any food from your childhood that you no longer eat?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Rabbit, hearts, pork.....I could go on!

Which dish is your food hell?


----------



## natalielongstaff

liver !

what is your fave snack food ?


----------



## ely3857

*Crisps but they give me heartburn

What's yours?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

crisps too, but I try hard to avoid them 

What is your favourite dish to cook?


----------



## natalielongstaff

stir fry

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Muscateer

After Big Brother

Are you planning to buy anything this weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## aboveH20

Crocs.

If the trip were free, would you pefer to go the Alaska or Hawaii?


----------



## Goofysmate

Hawaii    (Much warmer there ) 

*What time did you wake*


----------



## mandymouse

About 6.15am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just work !

What about you ?


----------



## tennisfan

Plan to go shopping today & sort out my savings account

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Some toast & jam.  


Is it raining where you are


----------



## BethEJo

No, just a bit cloudy.

*How much time a day do you spend on the DIS?*


----------



## PJB71

It depends on what other things I have got to do in the day really

Have you had your lunch yet? what did you have or planning to have?


----------



## Goofysmate

Toast & Jam 


When did you last go to the cinema


----------



## PJB71

Can't really remember, im not a film person really, can't sit still long enough

What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## BethEJo

To finish unpacking in my new house.

*When you book a holiday, do you tend to book the flights, hotel etc separately or do you get a package through TA?*


----------



## PJB71

Always book everything independently, usually works out cheaper

How many bedrooms does your house have?


----------



## tennisfan

4

*What is your occupation?*


----------



## PJB71

General Skivvy - aka Housewife!!!!

Who mows the lawn in your house?


----------



## BethEJo

Our landlord!

*Who does the cooking in your house?*


----------



## mandymouse

Me, but I don't do too much cooking 

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

catching up on the tv with pizza and wine !

What star sign are you ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Gemini

*Who has the next birthday in your house?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Me 

When did you last eat out ? and where ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Last Sunday at Tony Romas 

*Do you have a dishwasher?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you going out tonight ?


----------

